# Vos applis préférées pour iPhone/iTouch non jailbreackés



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Alors, comme dans quelques jours l'Appstore s'ouvrira, j'ai voulu ouvrir ce fil afin de savoir vos (futures) applications préférées.

Cependant, il peut-être intéressant de voir celles que vous espérez voir sur ce store.

Mille excuses aux modos d'avance, si un fil du même genre existe déjà et/ou si ce n'est pas une bonne idée.  Si c'est le cas, on peut fermer, merci.

Petite précision. Il est possible de parler des astuces/applis déjà existantes mais ne nécessitant pas le jailebreake de l'ipod touch

Je commence.

Ce que j'utilise sur mon ipod non jailbreaké (j'attends l'Appstore): 

isofa 

Beejive

Ce que j'espère trouvé sur le store:
- une application pour changer le fond et les icônes.
- " "     "         "   pour avoir les couleurs des différents calendriers (je pense que le 2.0, s'en charge mais je suis pas sur)
- Une application pour gérer mes pdf et ebooks comme une bibliothèque.
- " "     "         "  pour éditer simplement les fichiers Pages et Words.
- " "     "         " pour chercher les noms dans les Contacts.

Bon, je sais, ce que je demande existe pour les ipods jailebreaké, ce n'est pas la peine de le dire .

Je souhaitais faire un tel fil, pour ne pas tout mélanger.


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> - Une application pour gérer mes pdf et ebooks comme une bibliothèque.
> - " "     "         "  pour éditer simplement les fichiers Pages et Words.
> - " "     "         " pour chercher les noms dans les Contacts.



Tout ca sera présent d'origine dans le système 2.0.


----------



## CBi (8 Juillet 2008)

Skype utilisable en audio avec iPod Touch (les micros sont déjà en vente) ou mieux (on peut rêver) = ichat 
Lecteur de ebooks permettant de sauver des fichiers et de les lire off line
Possibilité de télécharger des podcats directement sur iPod sans passer par mon Mac
Lecteur/chargeur de photos que l'on pourrait brancher directement sur un APN
Flash, Realplayer et Flip4Mac


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Je souhaite:
-un logiciel pour MSN.
-un "widget" pour mon Gmail.
-un enregistreur YouTube qui stocke les vidéos sur l'iPod.

Voili ! 

Messieurs les dévellopeurs, si vous faites un tour par ici...


----------



## apple4ever (8 Juillet 2008)

pour moi ça serait :
-le flash
-traitement de texte avec possibilité d'imprimer 
-un émulateur nintendo 
mais hélas je pense que tout cela ne se fera pas


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

Salut, n'ayant pas encore ipod touch ( mais en attente de livraison) quels sont les appli' que vous aimez et qui sont utilent bien evidement? 

gps ?
bloc note?
internet?
jeux (poker) ?


----------



## fandipod (9 Juillet 2008)

Je ne pense pas que le l'application gps existe sur itouch mais par contre tu peux te guider avec un bon nombre de carte!!!! Ensuite pour les jeux de poker il n'y en a pas des vraiment bien mais par conte il existe des jeux de solitaire, black jack et billard qui ne va pas tarder à arriver!!!!!  

Voilà...
@+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Voilà mes impressions concernant les applis:

- Calendrier: Gros problème. Les couleurs ne correspondent pas à celle de mon ical :mouais::hein::hein:. C'est un détail mais vite ch**** et perturbant. Mon calendrier bleu sur l'ordi devient orange, le vert devient rouge, le vert devient bleu... En somme, c'est le bord** 

- J'adore la Remote, d'Apple 

- Pour les ebooks, je cherche toujours une application simple où je pourrais importer mes ebooks en format Mobipoket ou Html pour qu'il soit visible hors ligne.

- Sketchs est également fort sympathique. Certes, il coûte 5euro, mais il possède des améliorations que ne possède pas la version jailbreakée.

Et vous, quelles sont vos découvertes?


----------



## CBi (12 Juillet 2008)

J'avais oublié sur la liste l'essentiel = le software 2.0 qui ne veut toujours pas se télécharger chez moi 

Sinon, pour les couleurs du calendrier, la solution consiste à les ajouter l'un après l'autre, dans l'ordre des couleurs imposées par le iPod/iPhone.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, je me suis immédiatement acheté Splash ID, c'était LA SEULE application qui me manquait depuis mon passage du Palm vers le iPhone. 

Là, c'est vraiment un PDA complet que je possède.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour l'astuce CBi, mais je dois avouer que ça me fait vraiment ch***, car c'est vraiment un petit truc bête 

Sinon, j'apprécie beaucoup FileMagnet pour pouvoir très facilement transférer, textes, images, vidéo, etc de l'ordi à l'ipod et l'interface est simple et bien pensée.

Sinon pour lire les ebooks, j'attends de voir si vous avez des retours de BookShelf.

Sinon (2), il y a également Truveo pour trouver des vidéo.

(Ps: Comment faites-vous pour faire un lien renvoyant à la page désirée de l'AppStore? :rose::rose


----------



## manart (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,


Pas évident de faire le tri dans ce lot d'application !

Pour ma part 2 sont déjà devenues incontournables.

- *Remote* (simple et efficace)

- *Shazam* (vous voulez connaitre le titre d'un morceau qui se joue en ce moment à la radio ou autre ? rien de plus simple, approcher votre iphone de l'enceinte et Shazam vous le dira ainsi que la jaquette de l'album en question, tout simplement impressionnant) 



A vous de jouer 

[EDIT Gwen] Je fusionne avec cette discussion ouverte depuis plus longtemps pour éviter de faire double emplois.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2008)

Pour faire un lien vers l'APP Store, tu vas simplement sur la page de l'article désiré et sur l'icône tu exerces un clic droit et là tu as la possibilité de copier l'adresse URL de l'application tout simplement.


----------



## Le Baron (12 Juillet 2008)

hello
Moi j aimerais bin une appli pour pouvoir re utiliser ma telecommande radio fm d apple sinon remote est excellent !!
A+
Le Baron


----------



## idan006 (12 Juillet 2008)

Shazam est tout simplement bluffant !  et gratuite en plus !


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juillet 2008)

Je vous propose d'évoquer ici les applications existantes pour l'iPhone, et la sortie de nouvelles apps au fur et à mesure.

Quelles applications avez-vous déjà testé ?

Lesquelles recommandez-vous ?
Lesquelles déconseillez-vous ?

D'une façon générale, je peine un peu à trouver des applis vraiment utiles ou géniales pour l'instant, et beaucoup paraissent un peu bâclées ou inachevées, ou bien se contentent de nous faire revenir à la préhistoire de l'informatique (pour les jeux notamment).

-----------


Je commence avec ce que j'ai pu tester :

Les excellents :

&#8226; Shazam : Faites lui écouter n'importe quoi à la radio par exemple, et il vous trouvera le titre, l'interprète, le lien vers youtube, etc.
Tout simplement bluffant, car très efficace ! Et gratuit, en plus... 

&#8226; Midomi : même principe que Shazam, sauf que là, on fredonne un air et il essaye de retrouver le titre. Ça marche pas à tous les coups, mais quand ça marche, c'est assez pertinent.


Les bons :

&#8226; CroMag Rallye (payant) : simulation de courses de voitures préhistoriques  : copie conforme du jeu sur Mac OS X, mais au moins, si on a aimé ce jeu sur Mac, on aimera sur iPhone.


Les moyens :

&#8226; Crash Bandicoot 3D (payant) : Jeu de courses de cart, correct, mais pas très varié au niveau des courses. Un peu cher peut-être pour ce que ça vaut, par rapport à CroMag par exemple.

&#8226; Cube Runner : pas mal, surtout que c'est gratuit, mais évidemment très simpliste dans les graphismes. C'est un genre de simulation 3D où il faut éviter des cubes sur son chemin. Bon, ça détend 3 minutes si on s'ennuie sur le quai d'une gare.

&#8226; Phone Saber : totalement inutile, mais rigolo. Ça reproduit le bruit des sabres de Star Wars en fonction du mouvement de l'iPhone. Intéressant pour tester si l'accéléromètre de son iPhone fonctionne. 

Les nuls :

&#8226; Moo : sensé faire une boîte à meuh , ça se contente juste de faire un meuh au lancement, mais ne réagit pas à l'accéléromètre, ou rarement. Une idée rigolotte sur le papier, mais ratée dans la réalisation.

&#8226; SpeechCloud : sensé composer un numéro de téléphone en prononçant le nom du contact. Ça ne marche pas du tout, même avec l'accent américain et un chewing gum dans la bouche. :rateau: Heureusement, c'est gratuit.


----------



## asticotboy (14 Juillet 2008)

Salut.

Discutons un peu ici des applications disponibles depuis appstore...

Laquelle préférez-vous, etc...

Personnellement, j'ai installé Shazam (permet de reconnaitre une chanson qui passe à la radio par exemple) et c'est assez impressionnant !

[EDIT Gwen] Je fusionne avec cette discussion déjà ouverte;


----------



## whereismymind (14 Juillet 2008)

Shazam est assez impressionnant effectivement, c'est mon application préférée pour le moment je crois !

Sinon voici ma liste (Pour le moment).







Dans le lot, j'aime bien aussi MySpace Mobile, Facebook et le Convertisseur de devises (Currency).


----------



## fredintosh (14 Juillet 2008)

Oups, je m'aperçois qu'un fil similaire existe déjà (mais il est un peu perdu en 2ème page...) :rose:

Si un modo a la gentillesse de fusionner.

Merci.

[EDIT Gwen] De rien, c'est donc fusionné


----------



## asticotboy (15 Juillet 2008)

J'ai essayé facebook, ça peut être pas mal, même si pas encore au point sur plusieurs petits détails.


edit : oups... très bonne idée gwen !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai essayé de faire un petit site avec iweb pour présenter les applications que j'apprécie.

C'est par ici (non, ceci n'est pas une pub . Si cela dérange les modos, qu'ils suppriment le lien )

Ps: Il est en court de développement.


----------



## pac1404 (15 Juillet 2008)

J'ai cherché une radio suisse et télécharger *Tuner*, et bien qu'il n'y aie pas de radio suisse dessus, ça a l'air plutôt sympa comme programme.

Sinon j'ai pris la *Bloomberg*, *NetNewsWire* (edit : pas de flux RSS sans passer avant par le Mac, finalement pas top celui-ci de programme), *ShoppingList* et j'hésite sur *Todo*, celle qui est payante de Appigo mais je n'ai pas encore décidé, ça ferait un bon "tasks" si elle gère les dates et les rappels, la To Do gratuite ne le fait pas.

Pour les jeux, *Trism* sans aucun doute, *Monkey Ball* aussi (dur dur tout de même), et pour la course je n'ai que *Crash Bandicot* mais il rame pas mal.

Dans celles que j'ai sans les avoir encore utilisées ou qui ne servent à rien : *TapTap Revenge, PhoneSaber, Shazam, Light*. Faudra que je les essaie :sleep:


----------



## gto55 (16 Juillet 2008)

qqn a t il testé l'application de VOIP truphone ?

Merci :love:


----------



## pac1404 (16 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un compte Skype, alors j'attendrais plutôt skype 

Mais j'ai entendu de qqun qui a testé que c'était bien Truphone. Par contre ça semble une béta, qui sera certainement payante plus tard.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

Personellement j'ai:

-Bloomberg...magnifique, très très sympa, ma chère bourse ! 
-FaceBook...normal.
-NYTimes...ya une manip' à faire pour que ça fonctionne ! 
-AIM: une première pour moi.
-NetNewsWire...va savoir, je l'ai, mais sous....PC !! 
-YPMobile: ça c'est vraiment pratique !!
-LocalPicks by TripAdvisor...un petit creux ?? LT vous localise et vous donne les adresses des restos les plus proches.
-Stanza: mes eBooks sont là.
-SnapMyLife.
-iConvert: convertion de devises (monnaies, poids, volumes et distances).
-BA Flights: on passe souvent par British Airways.
-Truveo.
-Writing Pad..........franchement: ça sert pas à grand chose, mais c'est incroyable ce qu'ils ont fait avec le clavier tactile.
Je peux pas exliquer vraiment, mais en gros, au lieu de tapez, par exemple:
a puis p puis p puis l puis e, pour former "Apple", vous passez avec votre doigt sur toutes ces lettres...dans n'importe quel sens, vos doigts ne décollent pas de l'écran et WritingPad analysera toutes les lettres par lesquelles vous êtes passés, et sortira "apple", ou encore d'autres mots qui pourraient aller, comme...attendez...j'essaie...: "Ample", "Spoke", "Spike", "Apogee", "Alone".
Mais tout dépend des lettres par lesquelles vous avez pu passer...
C'est vraiment horripilant; parce que c'est impossible à expliquer convenablement...
Allez sur AppStore, tapez dans recherche: "writingpad", et là, vous comprendrez sûrement mieux...

J'attends encore quelque trucs:
-MSN.
-Et puis ça peut paraître idiot, mais une appli, par exemple, Téléloisir (sans pub volontaire) qui vous permet de connaître le programme télé du soir...


----------



## pac1404 (16 Juillet 2008)

Par contre souvent quand j'ouvre un jeu, ou il plante, ou le téléphone plante :mouais:


----------



## romain31000 (16 Juillet 2008)

NYTimes...ya une manip' à faire pour que ça fonctionne ! 
c'est quoi la manip?
fonctionne pas sur mon Touch updated en 2.0


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> NYTimes...ya une manip' à faire pour que ça fonctionne !
> c'est quoi la manip?
> fonctionne pas sur mon Touch updated en 2.0



Ahh un gnoufie de base !! 

Tu la veux vraiment hein !!??
Bon, va, cette fois je laisse ça de côté...

Il faut que tu fasses à la lettre ce que je vais dire...
Tu rentres dans le serveur DNS, tu tapes 00:14:C6:52M.
Tu vas sur Apple, tu achètes un MacBook Pro 17".
Non, tu en achètes 2.
Ensuite, je t'indiques l'adresse de livraison (tu crois la connaître, mais non en fait)...

Tu fais pas ça ??
Bon, l'autre solution c'est ça:

Démarre ton iPod Touch
Tu vas dans "réglages".
Tu vas sur "Général".
Puis sur "International". (En dessous de "clavier" )
----> "Format régional".
---------> "Anglais".
---------------> "Etats-Unis".

Va sur l'appli NYTimes...tu peux y accèder dès lors que ces paramètres sont appliqués, et tu peux les changer quand tu as fini avec NYTimes (tu peux aussi les laisser hein ! ).

PS: oublis la première méthode, elle fonctionne pas plus que ça...


----------



## woulf (16 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu d'application qui permettrait de gérer rapidement et facilement l'économie d'énergie, un peu à la façon du tableau de bord économie d'énergie: pouvoir en une seule manipulation (en paramétrant ce que l'on veut désactiver ou non) couper le BT, le Wifi, la 3G et autres ressources énergivores comme le push.

Ce ne serait qu'un regroupement à un seul endroit de toutes les fonctions déjà présentes dans les préférences, mais j'avoue que ça me faciliterait pas mal la vie; pour l'instant je coupe le BT manuellement, etc...

Je ne peux pas encore vraiment apprécier l'autonomie car la batterie n'a pas encore beaucoup de cycles de charge, et que je tripote pas mal la bête, plus qu'en temps normal on dira


----------



## romain31000 (17 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahh un gnoufie de base !!
> 
> Tu la veux vraiment hein !!??
> Bon, va, cette fois je laisse ça de côté...
> ...



bizarrement la première méthode ne fonctionne pas....
merci


----------



## Macuserman (17 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> bizarrement la première méthode ne fonctionne pas....
> Merci



Mais quel menteur !! Il n'a même pas essayé la première méthode et il affirme que "ça ne fonctionne pas". 
Dans quel monde vivon-nous ?

Service !


----------



## pac1404 (17 Juillet 2008)

Vous avez trouvé et testé un programme "task" ou "to do" qui fait sonner l'iPhone avec des rappels ?


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Personellement j'ai:
> 
> -Writing Pad..........franchement: ça sert pas à grand chose, mais c'est incroyable ce qu'ils ont fait avec le clavier tactile.
> Je peux pas exliquer vraiment, mais en gros, au lieu de tapez, par exemple:
> ...


 
Effectivement ça sert à rien...  si au moins il était francophone...


----------



## pac1404 (17 Juillet 2008)

Tuner à disparu  ?


----------



## fpoil (18 Juillet 2008)

celles que j'ai testé :

twitterrific : un client twitter très agréable à utiliser, très bien
super monkey ball : fun comme tout, pour passer le temps
apple remote : j'avais déjà remote buddy et son client ajax donc rien de nouveau

truephone : installé pas encore utilisé, cherche des expériences d'utilisateur de truephone en SIP avec une freebox

Moo d'erica sadun : ne sert absolument à rien sauf à avoir sa boite à meuhh sur soi, indispensable


----------



## pac1404 (18 Juillet 2008)

N'oubliez pas d'installer vos applis dans iTunes aussi. Hier j'ai voulu changer de firmware et je ne l'avais pas fait, à la restauration, iTunes m'a shooté toutes mes applics. Alors maintenant je les ai aussi dans iTunes :rateau:

Sinon à la fin j'en au un message erreur 0xE8000001 mais toutes les applications avaient été transférée.


----------



## nlex (18 Juillet 2008)

A propos de SlashData :
Mais si on te vole ton iphone ? Il n'y a pas de sauvegarde possible en ligne ou sur le mac ?


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juillet 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> apple remote : j'avais déjà remote buddy et son client ajax donc rien de nouveau


iSofa n'est pas mieux ? (si c'est bien la même utilité...)



> truephone : installé pas encore utilisé, cherche des expériences d'utilisateur de truephone en SIP avec une freebox


Je n'ai pas tout à fait compris le principe...


----------



## tonio08 (18 Juillet 2008)

nlex a dit:


> A propos de SlashData :
> Mais si on te vole ton iphone ? Il n'y a pas de sauvegarde possible en ligne ou sur le mac ?



si il y a le logiciel SpashID mais qui est payant (19,95$). C'est un très bon logiciel pour sauvegarder les web logins, serial...
Je l'ai essayé hier soir après avoir lu ce topic et j'ai adoré. Seul bémol : en anglais mais bon de nos jours l'anglais ne devrait plus être un problème.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

Moi ce que j'attends le plus (outre mon iPhone que je dois avoir demain ), c'est:

-Un vrai logiciel de GPS, type TOMTOM, à un prix raisonnable (genre 50 Euros).
-Un logiciel permettant d'avoir un vrai browser dans le téléphone, et donc d'y mettre des fichiers textes ou autres. C'est pour moi la principale lacune de l'iPhone à l'heure actuelle, par rapport aux téléphones Windows Mobile par exemple. Un beau gâchis avec 8 ou 16 Go de mémoire !


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2008)

SPLASH ID  a sa basse de sauvegarder sur tous mes mac. Le tout protégé par mot de passe. Donc pas de craintes à ce niveau-là.

En plus, c'est aussi sauvegardé sur mon Palm. 
C'est pour ça que j'aime ce logiciel


----------



## Raleur Pro X (18 Juillet 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> qqn a t il testé l'application de VOIP truphone ?
> 
> Merci :love:



Je me suis enregistré chez Truphone, voici mon expérience :
- il faut créer un compte chez eux
- ils offrent 4 usd de crédit d'appel 
- les recharges fonctionnent comme chez Skype par montant ou aprovisonnement automatique

Maintenant mon expérience :
un appel vers l'Amérique Latine
Qualité du son : mieux que la ligne fixe et dix mil fois mieux que Skype
tout simplement bluffant !! 

Bon c'est plus cher, vers la plupart des pays c'est 3.8 Eurocent par minute, donc cela reste raissonable.

Je ne sais pas si la qualité du son est si bon à cause de l'iPhone même, mais c'était tout simplement fantastique...

En tout cas Truphone est tout de suite devenu mon appli préféree :rateau:


----------



## woulf (18 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> SPLASH ID  a sa basse de sauvegarder sur tous mes mac. Le tout protégé par mot de passe. Donc pas de craintes à ce niveau-là.
> 
> En plus, c'est aussi sauvegardé sur mon Palm.
> C'est pour ça que j'aime ce logiciel



Est ce que le Splash ID desktop pour mac fonctionne avec l'iphone ?
Récupérer ma base consciencieusement montée depuis des années sur palm, c'est tentant !


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2008)

oui, ca marche, il faut juste acheter les applications séparément mais si tu as déjà Splash ID pour Palm ou la version Mac, aucuns besoin d'acheter autre chose que la version iPhone qui donc se synchronisera avec tes anciennes infos.

Ce logiciel est vraiment génial et le principe d'achat l'est aussi.


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2008)

Ah ben ça c'est parfait ! Merci de l'info !


----------



## S@muel (20 Juillet 2008)

NetNewsWire : couplé et synchronisé avec la version Mac, indispensable pour les fils rss. Vraiment bien avec le paramétrage sur newsgator des fils qu'on choisit pour chaque plateforme.

VisuaRadio : juste un regret qu'il n'y ait pas moyen d'écouter France Info. Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à avoir cette radio avec un autre logiciel ?

BookShelf : génial ! La possibilité de retrouver l'usage de ma "e-bibliothèque" figure parmi mes principales motivations dans l'achat de l'iPhone, donc je suis comblé. Il lit les .pdb, .prc, .html, .mobi mais pas les .lit. Le téléchargement se fait via une connection wifi à un serveur piloté par une petite application java : simple et efficace. Seul bémol : on ne peut lire (avec défilement automatique à vitesse paramétrable) qu'en mode portrait et non en mode paysage.

1Password : en attendant la version iPhone spécifique, on peut déjà synchroniser ses mots de passe par un système de bookmarks à partir de la version Mac, ce qui permet de remplir automatiquement les champs login/pw dans Safari  cela fait gagner pas mal de temps par rapport au clavier de l'iPhone.


----------



## BulgroZ (21 Juillet 2008)

PocketPedia (gratuite, mais vraiement utile uniquement avec les outils DVDPedia & co sur Mac) : un must, qui me permet de retrouver sur mon iPod Touch l'une des fonctions essentielle de mon Palm, à savoir la liste de mes DVD et bouquins.

Sinon, je cherche toujours la/les applications idéales en matière ToDo et Shopping List. Plusieurs sont en test chez moi...


----------



## pac1404 (21 Juillet 2008)

BulgroZ a dit:


> PocketPedia (gratuite, mais vraiement utile uniquement avec les outils DVDPedia & co sur Mac) : un must, qui me permet de retrouver sur mon iPod Touch l'une des fonctions essentielle de mon Palm, à savoir la liste de mes DVD et bouquins.
> 
> Sinon, je cherche toujours la/les applications idéales en matière ToDo et Shopping List. Plusieurs sont en test chez moi...


 
*Pocketmedia question :*
Si je veux mettre mes jeux vidéo, je le fais sur le Mac d'abord et ça upload dans l'iphone ? On peut mettre si on a prêté un jeu ?

*ToDo etc... :*
J'ai bien cherché la solution et tant que l'iphone n'accèpte pas les "reminder" sur l'appareil (pour les autres applic, faut souvent passer par des sites web) je ne prends que le to do gratuit. J'ai par contre payé pour ShoppingList que je trouve très sympa.


----------



## pim (25 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Qui a _acheté_ quelque chose (jeux ) sur l'AppStore et qui en est content?



J'ai installé pas mal de choses   En revanche je pense que ce sujet justifierais un fil dédié et épinglé, car du fait que l'on ne peut pas télécharger de démo, c'est bien d'avoir les avis des autres utilisateurs :rose:

Les liens ouvrent l'AppStore sous iTunes   Je ne parle que des applications dont je suis content, comme le demande Tucpasquic 

*Jeux*

Labyrinth Lite Edition, gratuit, faire rouler une bille dans un labyrinthe, trop sympa mais pas facile (tout comme le jeu réel  ) ;

Platinum Solitaire, 2,99 , un jeu de solitaire très très bien fait, indispensable à mes yeux  ;

BubbleWrap, gratuit, taper du doigt pour faire exploser des bulles le plus vite possible, idiot, lassant, mais justement c'est pour ça que je l'aime :rose: ;

Mandelbrot, gratuit, dessine un fractal, à essayer au moins une fois ;

*Photo*

ComicTouch, 3,99 , pour déformer des photos et ajouter des légendes ;

*Musique*

Remote, gratuit, transforme l'iPhone en télécommande pour iTunes et Apple TV, extra ;

Shazam, gratuit, reconnaît en une poignée de secondes tout morceau de musique, bluffant, on ne se doute pas des fois des possibilités de l'informatique de nos jours  ;

*Listes & prise de notes*

YouNote, gratuit, notes texte, audio, photo et surtout dessin au doigts ! On en parle sur iGéné 

VoiceNotes, gratuit, pour ceux qui veulent se limiter aux notes audio ;

Zenbe Lists, pour maintenir plusieurs listes à cocher, genre listes de courses ;

SplashShopper, 7,99 , pour maintenir plusieurs listes de courses (ou autres), le top, très bien fait ;

ShoppingList, 0,79 , le plus proche de la "vraie" liste, une seule liste mais très jolie ;

*Organisation*

Evernote, gratuit, intéressant si vous utilisez le logiciel de prise de notes (façon "boîte à chaussure") du même nom sous Mac ou Win ;

*Livres & références*

Stanza, gratuit, un lecteur de eBook, avec dans les menus de quoi trouver des (nombreux) livres en français, comme "Le petit Prince".

Ultralingua French Dictionary & Thesaurus, 15,99 , l'interface est en anglais mais le dictionnaire est bien un dictionnaire français, avec conjugaison ; très bien fait ;

Ultralingua French-English Translation Dictionary, 15,99 , un traducteur anglais-français avec conjugaison anglaise et française ; très bien fait ;

*Réseaux sociaux & internet*

NetNewsWire, gratuit, lecteur de RSS indispensable puisque Safari mobile de l'iPhone ne gère pas les flux, inscription en ligne sur un site (gratuit) qui gère les flux RSS, cette contrainte est en fait un avantage car on définit ses flux en ligne et ils sont automatiquement à jours sur l'iPhone ;

GarageBuy, gratuit, client pour eBay ;

FaceBook, gratuit, sympa ;

*Science*

iConvert Odlc, gratuit, assez peu de conversion mais fait bien son boulot quand même ;

Starmap, 9,99 , un planétarium de poche dans l'iPhone, bluffant, très grande qualité (même si j'ai pas compris comment lui faire accéder aux infos du GPS) ;

SignalSuite, 7,99 , un générateur de fréquence et d'impulsions de poche, bluffant, cependant je n'ai pas encore pu vérifier sur mes bases (oscillo à mémoire...) la qualité des signaux sonores & électriques (via la prise jack !) émis... à suivre !

SignalScope, 19,99 , ma préférée, pensez donc un spectroscope de poche, avec FFT en temps réel, totalement hallucinant, mais je dois encore vérifier sur mes bases (générateur basse fréquence...) la qualité des décompositions (reconnaîtra-t-il un diapason ? Isolera-t-il les fréquences de deux diapasons non accordés ?), donc à suivre aussi.

*Bilan*


 des applications gratuites sympas
 quelques applications payantes de qualité

Attention il y a aussi pas mal d'applications assez nulles, mais celles-là on ne va pas en parler


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Juillet 2008)

Waaaaaaaouuuuuuuuh!
t'as fait un boulot de psychopathe!
génial!
au fait pour "remote" j'ai essayé sans réussir à le faire marcher
ça fonctionne par bluetooth ou wifi?
si c'est wifi, je suis dans la m.....


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juillet 2008)

Merci de poster ici vos commentaires sur les différents logiciels (gratuit et payant) que vous avez installé sur votre iphone.

Je commence : 

Nom : NetNewsWire
Prix : Gratuit
Type : Lecteur de flux RSS
Mon avis : un des meilleurs lecteurs de flux RSS :love:

---------------------

Nom : Aurora Feint
Prix : Gratuit
Type : jeux de réflexion
Mon avis : Bon p'tit jeu de réflexion ou il faut aligner des briques. Utilisent bien l'accéléromètre. Divertissant 

---------------------

Nom : Stanza
Prix : Gratuit
Type : Lecteur d'ebook
Mon avis : Plein de livres gratuit en Français :love:

---------------------

Nom : Morocco
Prix : Gratuit
Type : Jeu 
Mon avis : Un bon jeu d'Othello (Reversi)

---------------------
Nom : Shazam
Prix : Gratuit
Type : Reconnaissance de musique
Mon avis : C'est magique!!! ça fonctionne tres bien, à avoir absolument

---------------------

Nom : JirboBreak
Prix : Gratuit
Type : Jeu
Mon avis : Tres bon casse brique

---------------------

Nom : HoldEm
Prix : 4
Type : Jeu de poker Texas HoldEm
Mon avis : Tres bien fait, bien réalisé, bonne IA, tres bon 

---------------------

Nom : PhoneSaber
Prix : Gratuit
Type : Inutile 
Mon avis : Un sabre laser dans votre iphone. Inutile donc indispensable 

Voila mes avis pour mes premieres applications, à vous!


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Nom : PhoneSaber
> Prix : Gratuit
> Type : Inutile
> Mon avis : Un sabre laser dans votre iphone. Inutile donc indispensable


A essayer avec les oreillettes.  La gestion "3D" est bluffante pour ce type d'appareil. :love:


----------



## pac1404 (26 Juillet 2008)

NNW j'ai pas trop compris comment ça marche pour que les flux soit à jour sur mon iPhone, je dois passer par le Mac ?


----------



## pim (26 Juillet 2008)

Non pas forcément ; en fait, si tu as déjà NNW sur ton Mac, les flux que tu as défini sont normalement (si j'ai bien compris) synchronisés avec une interface en ligne (NewsGator), d'inscription gratuite. Personnellement je n'ai pas la version sous Mac, la version sur iPhone me suffit.

Ensuite, dès que tu ouvre l'application sur iPhone, tous les flux sont mis à jour, et assez rapidement d'ailleurs.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2008)

Pour que Remote marche il faut le bluetooth sur le mac ?


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2008)

À ma connaissance non, cela passe par le wifi...

Excellente idée de sujet sinon...


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2008)

On peut me confirmer cela svp ?


----------



## pim (27 Juillet 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On peut me confirmer cela svp ?


Je te confirme :bebe:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2008)

Merci Mr Pim


----------



## 2Bad (27 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un a essayé FileMagnet ici?

Je suis tenté par cette application car elle me semble indispensable pour mon IPhone. En effet, elle permet de transferer des documents PDF, Word, Excel, etc.. sur le IPhone et pouvoir les consulter quand on veut ensuite. Néanmoins, avant de l'acheter (elle coûte dans les 5.- CHF je crois) je veux quand même savoir si quelqu'un l'a acheté auparavant et s'il pouvait nous donner son avis. Apparemment, selon le classement, elle se vend bien.


2Bad


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2008)

Si vous n'êtes pas hostiles à l'anglais, je vous recommande les mini-tests de jeux pour iPhone/iPod Touch réalisés par iLounge... Ils sont très intéressants je trouve, pour déterminer quels jeux valent la peine et quels jeux ne méritent pas que l'on s'y intéresse. Ils sont aussi très utiles si vous voulez, par exemple, UN jeu de Sudoku...

Tous ces tests se trouvent ici...


----------



## misterbabou (27 Juillet 2008)

A quand la sortie de LOOPT en france ???? si qq a des news...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

2Bad a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essayé FileMagnet ici?
> 
> Je suis tenté par cette application car elle me semble indispensable pour mon IPhone. En effet, elle permet de transferer des documents PDF, Word, Excel, etc.. sur le IPhone et pouvoir les consulter quand on veut ensuite. Néanmoins, avant de l'acheter (elle coûte dans les 5.- CHF je crois) je veux quand même savoir si quelqu'un l'a acheté auparavant et s'il pouvait nous donner son avis. Apparemment, selon le classement, elle se vend bien.
> 
> ...



Oui effectivement FileMagnet est une très bonne applications.
Jamais eu de soucis depuis que je l'utilise. Elle est très simple d'utilisation, fait à noter qu'il faut une connexion wifi pour passer les docs de l'application de l'ordi sur l'ipod/iphone.

Sinon, en ce moment dans les nouveautés:

YouNote: Très bon gestionnaire de notes. IL manque cependant la synchro avec une application tournant sur l'ordi. De plus, le support est extrêmement, il m'ont répondu dans l'heure (alors qu'il était 23H )

Ichoose: Application qui ne sert pas à grand chose mais peu être utile. Elle permet de jouer avec le hasard sous 4 formes: 1/ Pile ou Face, 2/ Yes/no, 3/ un dé, 4/ Une carte à jouer. Il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton central en métal pour avoir la réponse. Pratique pour jouer à"Qui fait la vaisselle"? 

DoBot Todos: Application de style "Todo" gratuite, simple d'utilisation et qui nécessite pas une inscription sur le net.

Palringo: Permets après inscription de se connecter à msn et/ou à d'autres comptes pour communiquer.


----------



## 2Bad (27 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oui effectivement FileMagnet est une très bonne applications.
> Jamais eu de soucis depuis que je l'utilise. Elle est très simple d'utilisation, fait à noter qu'il faut une connexion wifi pour passer les docs de l'application de l'ordi sur l'ipod/iphone.



Merci beaucoup! Je crois que je vais tenter alors.


2Bad


----------



## nlex (28 Juillet 2008)

Je suis tenté par 1PASSWORD mais il y aussi SPLASH ID.
Est-ce que les applus sont concurentes ou complémentaires ?

Je cherche une appli gratuite pour enregistrer le son de mon iPhone (comme un micro) et pouvoir récupérer le fichier sur mon Mac sinon


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2008)

Ces deux applications de sauvegarde des mots de passe sont complémentaires en effet même si 1Password pourrait faire ce que fait Splash ID, mais en moins bien.

Pour ma part, j'ai les deux.

Autant 1 Password est sympa pour sauvegarder les mots de passe internet, autant je ne luis fait pas confiance pour le reste.

Splash ID par contre est robuste et facile d'utilisation en ce qui concerne la sauvegarde de mot de passe, de numéro de caret de crédit et toutes données sensibles.


----------



## BulgroZ (28 Juillet 2008)

Si cela vous intéresse, vous trouverez ici une comparaison entre Things et Todo.
Vos commentaires y sont les bienvenus !

Sinon, j'ai testé durant ce week-end ShoppingList (0,79) : excellent !
Et son développeur m'a dit avoir l'intention d'ajouter plein de choses intéressantes... dès qu'il aura le temps.


----------



## dbqp (28 Juillet 2008)

S'kuzer l'intusion :

Faire des vidéos, c'est impossible ?

Est-ce-qu'il serait possible d'avoir un truc genre automator ? (réveil/ical/playlist)


----------



## pac1404 (28 Juillet 2008)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Si cela vous intéresse, vous trouverez ici une comparaison entre Things et Todo.
> Vos commentaires y sont les bienvenus !
> 
> Sinon, j'ai testé durant ce week-end ShoppingList (0,79) : excellent !
> Et son développeur m'a dit avoir l'intention d'ajouter plein de choses intéressantes... dès qu'il aura le temps.


 
Je ne vais employer que le *to do* sans alerte et gratuit jusqu'à la 2.1 et ensuite je passerais à quelque chose qui m'averti sur l'iphone, comme un rendez-vous et son alarme, de l'échéance d'une task. Ca m'énerve de passer par ci et par là pour avoir une alerte.

Sinon ShoppingList est juste excellent. 

J'ai aussi tenté YouNote mais je ne vois pas pourquoi j'ai encore une applic alors que j'aime bien le Notes et VoiceNotes, sans parler de Skteche.

C'est vite vu, j'ai téléchargé un wagon d'appli et je n'ai gardé que Shazam, les Radio, PangeaVR, VoiceNotes, Sketche (excellent, payant et on sait pourquoi, par exemple effacer en secouant, c'est top :rateau, Devises, Bloomberg (j'hésite à la garder mais bon, les expliquations sur les sociétés sont succintes et pas mal  ) et j'ai encore NNW mais j'aime pas l'ouvrir pour avoir le flux, j'aimerais un téléchargement des flux permanents style toutes les x heures. J'ai aussi gardé Light.


----------



## So6 (28 Juillet 2008)

Moi ce que j'attends le plus c'est l'utilisation réelle du GPS !!!!!! Ca passe par :

- une application de *GPS rando* de base : connaître ses coordonnées, l'altitude, le nombre de satellites qu'on a accrochés, le WAAS, un système de waypoints, un système de cartes en cache pour pouvoir utiliser le GPS en mode avion (pour la batterie et les endroits où on ne capte pas!)

- une application *Vélib* (comme la webapp iVélib) qui localise les stations avec des vélos et/ou des places libres en fonction de notre position. À l'instant une personne de chez iVélib me dit qu'ils travaillent dessus  Youpiyaaa

- une application de *Géocaching* qui te repère et te donne les caches à proximité etc, sans avoir à passer par geocaching.com, avec possibilité d'éditer des logs, d'envoyer des photos...

- la prise en compte du *GPS par Facebook* dans la localisation des photos et pourquoi-pas des trucs qui te permettent d'indiquer à tes amis où tu es ou je ne sais quel gadget inutile et mangeur de vie privée comme on les aime ;-)

- une application de *GPS automobile* parlante et concurrentielle par rapport aux géants du secteur

Car actuellement, il faut être honnête, le GPS est dramatiquement inutile dans l'iPhone 3G, en plus de mal fonctionner (en tout cas chez moi il ne fonctionne pas quand je suis en 3G, mais uniquement en Edge... et quoi qu'il en soit sa précision est mauvaise dès qu'il y a ne serait-ce qu'un arbre à proximité testé en montagne avec ciel immense totalement dégagé)...


----------



## pac1404 (29 Juillet 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Car actuellement, il faut être honnête, le GPS est dramatiquement inutile dans l'iPhone 3G, en plus de mal fonctionner (en tout cas chez moi il ne fonctionne pas quand je suis en 3G, mais uniquement en Edge... et quoi qu'il en soit sa précision est mauvaise dès qu'il y a ne serait-ce qu'un arbre à proximité testé en montagne avec ciel immense totalement dégagé)...


 
Whaaa ! Mon expérience est inverse. Haute montagne et le point pile-poil où on était  (bien qu'il aie (t?) hésité 1 minutes sur la fin au sommet mais tout le long de la montée, c'était parfait)

Et j'ai testé en ville de Lausanne samedi, je suis parfaitement arrivé chez mon pote alors que je ne savais pas où il habitait !

Donc GPS iPhone


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> Waaaaaaaouuuuuuuuh!
> t'as fait un boulot de psychopathe!
> génial!
> au fait pour "remote" j'ai essayé sans réussir à le faire marcher
> ...


 

Ca fonctionne en WiFi

Ca marche très bien. Par contre ce que je regrette:

Si iTunes n'est pas lancé sur le Mac, remote cherche la bibliothèque sans réussir à la trouver.... dommage qu'il ne sache pas forcer le lancement d'iTunes

Ensuite, une fois iTunes lancé, si on choisit un titre ou un album de la bibliothèque, remote crée sur iTunes du Mac une liste de lecture "à la volée" appelée Remote et iTunes se positionne sur cette liste de lecture.

Moi qui aime avoir iTunes en mode CoverFlow plein écran sur le Mac, je ne peux plus le faire si j'utilise remote (car la liste de lecture crée à la volée n'est pas configurée en affichage CoverFlow... et si je force le passage en mode CoverFlow, si je change d'album sur Remote, ça plante)


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2008)

Ce que j'attends avec impatience...

une version iPOD/iPHONE d'AirFoil de Rogue Amoeba pour envoyer en WiFi le son de mon iPOD sur ma chaine HiFi via ma borne Airport Express.... mais ce que je lis des limitations du SDK, qui ne permet pas d'attaquer les couches basses du système d'exploitation, me fait craindre que ce ne soit pas possible (sans jailbreak)


----------



## So6 (29 Juillet 2008)

Tout le monde en extase devant Remote... Mais on oublie que ce qui etait attendu mais n'est pas arrivé c'etait 1) la diffusion via airtunes de la musique de l'iphone et 2) la syncro Wifi/BT de l'iphone...


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juillet 2008)

En extase je sais pas, mais faire de l'iPhone/iPod Touch la télécommande de nos macs et/ou Apple TV me semble évident (et je suppose que cela explique au moins partiellement qu'Apple ne vende plus ses Macs avec une télécommande de base) et Apple propose une solution gratuite pour arriver à ce résultat, là où, jusqu'ici, il fallait payer un logiciel supplémentaire...

Pour moi, c'est clairement un bon point donc... 

La synchronisation via wifi serait en effet un bon point mais je trouve que le Push de MobileMe rend ce manque moins grave...


----------



## So6 (29 Juillet 2008)

Je ne suis pas d'accord. À vrai dire Remote aurait dû être intégré à l'iPhone depuis longtemps, et ceux qui tapent des mains parce qu'Apple a été magnanime en rendant cette application gratuite sont selon moi bien trop gentils.

Ensuite, la synchro par WiFi n'est absolument pas remplacée par MobileMe. D'une part parce qu'il faut déjà être abonné à MobileMe, d'autre part parce qu'il faut que MobileMe fonctionne, enfin et surtout parce que, MobileMe ou pas MobileMe, les vidéos, musiques, applications et autres podcasts ne sont synchronisables que par USB.

Ensuite, pour la personne qui vantait les mérites du GPS en haute montagne, je suis aussi en montagne actuellement (et d'ailleurs pas loin de Lausanne), et je ne nie pas que le GPS fonctionne, je dis simplement qu'il ne sert (en l'état) à rien :
- le GPS n'est pas autonome (càd qu'il ne fonctionne pas en mode avion). Or c'est un comble pour un GPS, qui est précisément censé être un système global accessible partout dans le monde, sur les sommets des Andes comme au pied de l'Arc de Triomphe. Au lieu d'avoir enfin une technologie autonome avec une mise en cache des cartes, on reste soumis à la nécessité du réseau GSM...
- aucune application, pas même "Plans", n'est foutu de nous donner nos coordonnées dans un système géodésique de base (WGS84 au moins), alors même que le GPS les utilise pour nous localiser sur Google Maps et pour l'appareil photo, c'est donc juste un manque flagrant de finition !

Concrètement, le GPS de l'iPhone c'est un joli point bleu, dont on ignore jusqu'aux coordonnées ! C'est quand même hallucinant pour un GPS.

Je ne viens pas ici jouer les mauvais coucheur, j'ai l'iPhone et j'en suis très content, mais je trouve dommage que ses technologies ne soient pas correctement exploitées. A mon avis l'iPhone 2.0 (et donc aussi 3G) est sorti trop tôt : aucune amélioration des SMS (accusé-réception, etc), aucune utilité concrète du GPS, des plantages de l'OS à répétition, un clavier merdique qui remplace le mot "oui" par "ouï" en permanence (et ce n'est qu'un exemple)...


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Tout le monde en extase devant Remote... Mais on oublie que ce qui etait attendu mais n'est pas arrivé c'etait 1) la diffusion via airtunes de la musique de l'iphone et 2) la syncro Wifi/BT de l'iphone...



Pour le 1), on a déjà une durée de charge lamentable alors j'ose même pas imaginer ce que ça serait avec airtunes (qui nécessite une borne airport, donc assez sélectif).
Pour le 2), c'est sûr que c'est un manque à mon avis, et c'est pas mobile me qui va combler cela surtout à ce prix là.


----------



## dbqp (29 Juillet 2008)

dbqp a dit:


> Est-ce-qu'il serait possible d'avoir un truc genre automator ? (réveil/ical/playlist)



En fait suffit (pour ceux que ça intéresse) de créer une sonnerie et de faire sonner le réveil avec...

Edit : Limité à 40 secondes, ça limite d'autant l'intérêt...
Mais quand même, *AUTOMATOR* sur iphone, non ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)

So6 a dit:


> aucune utilité concrète du GPS



t'es pas un peu excessif, là, quand même??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Bon sinon pour revenir aux applications disponibles sur l'Appstore, plus de 100 nouvelles/ mise à jours en 2 jour!!!!

À première vue pas d'application de la mort qui tue, mais quelque trucs sympa, notamment avec l'amélioration de quelques applications comme:
- iNetWork Test: Très bon pour réaliser des tests réseaux.
- 1Password: Application qui permet de rentrer ses mots de passes en lien avec une page en mode sécurisé. Par contre, elle semble être limité dans le temps .

Sinon, il y a cette application: iProcrastinate Mobile: Application au fort potentiel permettant de s'organiser. À explorer. De plus, le developeur est très sympa et plein de motivation pour des updates fréquentes.

Ps: Tous les liens sont sur le site, cf signature .


Dans les attentes d'applications:
- Une application qui permettrait d'avoir accès à l'idisk très simplement et donc télécharger à tous moment 20 go de données...


----------



## pac1404 (29 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> t'es pas un peu excessif, là, quand même??


 
Bha, faut laisser causer, moi le GPS il m'amène où je veux et c'est ce que l'on demande à un GPS à la base :rateau:

J'ai eu de gros problèmes avec les installations des applics, je pense que ça explique mes crash.

Y'a-t-il ici un Suisse qui a installé Diamond Twister sans problème ?


----------



## So6 (29 Juillet 2008)

pac1404 a dit:


> Bha, faut laisser causer, moi le GPS il m'amène où je veux et c'est ce que l'on demande à un GPS à la base :rateau:



On ne doit pas se comprendre ! L'application Plans t'amenait déjà où tu voulais avant le GPS et même sans la localisation GSM via l'onglet Itinéraire. Précisément, sur ce point, qu'apporte le GPS? Rien...


----------



## Tchi (29 Juillet 2008)

Sachant que le mode avion coupe toutes les emissions pouvant être "dangereuses" en avion (créatrice de parasites) il est normal que le gps ne soit pas utilisable en mode avion. De plus l'intérêt du gps en avion? Dans tous les vols désormais il y'a une map qui défile en permanence en indiquant notre position...


----------



## So6 (29 Juillet 2008)

Tchi a dit:


> Sachant que le mode avion coupe toutes les emissions pouvant être "dangereuses" en avion (créatrice de parasites) il est normal que le gps ne soit pas utilisable en mode avion. De plus l'intérêt du gps en avion? Dans tous les vols désormais il y'a une map qui défile en permanence en indiquant notre position...



1) Le GPS n'émet RIEN, il faut que la communauté iPhone commence à intégrer cette idée. Le GPS est un pur récepteur. Il n'émet absolument aucun signal.Il reçoit les signaux de minimum trois satellites, calcule la distance des satellites en fonction de l'heure d'émission du signal contenue dans le signal et de l'heure de réception du signal, et procède à une triangulation.

2) Quand je parle du mode avion, je ne parle pas d'utiliser le GPS dans un avion, mais en dehors de toute connexion Data. C'est donc une façon de parler.

3) Sur l'iPhone (et c'est un défaut énormissime, donc), le GPS utilise la connexion data, non pas pour se localiser (puisque j'ai expliqué qu'il n'émettait rien) mais pour télécharger les cartes Google à placer sous le point où tu es localisé. Alors que tous les GPS auto, rando etc incluent des cartes mondiales ou européennes, ou interchangeables par SD card, l'iPhone reste dramatiquement dépendant d'une connexion Data. Et, pire, d'une connexion Data à laquelle tu es abonné. Car ton GPS iPhone ne fonctionne du coup pas dans les pays où tu n'as pas le Data illimité, ou alors à un coût astronomique. Il ne fonctionne pas non plus aux endroits où tu n'as pas de couverture réseau.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)

on arrête la digression, peut-être, ou alors il faut ouvrir un nouveau sujet spécifique sur le GPS parce que ça partait bien mais là...

Sinon, acquisition d'*AllRadio*, qui permet d'avoir sur l'iphone une quantité de radio en streaming et comble un manque. Ca semble plutôt bien fonctionner pour le moment


----------



## pac1404 (29 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> on arrête la digression, peut-être, ou alors il faut ouvrir un nouveau sujet spécifique sur le GPS parce que ça partait bien mais là...
> 
> Sinon, acquisition d'*AllRadio*, qui permet d'avoir sur l'iphone une quantité de radio en streaming et comble un manque. Ca semble plutôt bien fonctionner pour le moment


 
Allradio = VisuaRadio qui existe depuis bien longtemps  Et Tuner idem.

Pour le GPS je te mp S06, j'ai pas tout compris


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a cette application: iProcrastinate Mobile: Application au fort potentiel permettant de s'organiser. À explorer. De plus, le developeur est très sympa et plein de motivation pour des updates fréquentes.



Bon, j'avoue, je m'auto-cite, mais c'est pour revenir sur cette application: lien pour l'AppSotre

J'ai exploré pendant une vingtaine de minutes, et je dois dire que je suis bluffé .

L'application regorge de petites astuces/ petits +, faisant d'elle l'une des mes favorites. Dans le désordre: 
- la gestion des couleurs des notes/tâches/ groupes est simple, très bien pensée et presque illimitée.
- Possibilité par simple glissement de ranger toutes ses notes/groupes dans l'ordre souhaitée.
- Permet d'attitré des "Subjets" (dans lesquels sont  conservés les notes) à des groupes créés au préalable.
- etc...

Le lien vers le site du developpeur. La vidéo de démonstration est assez explicite quant à ses possibilités.

L'interface est assez jolie et l'application est extrêmement simple.

Le seul regret est le manque de synchro avec une application sur l'ordi, mais ce point va  vite être réparé selon les dires du developpeurs, au demeurant très sympathique.

Petite précision: Je n'ai pas acheté des parts de la société (il s'agit d'un étudiant) , je souhaitais juste encourager et faire connaitre cette application gratuite au fort potentiel.


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juillet 2008)

Oui, je l'ai repérée aussi celle-ci... Je connaissais la version Mac du logiciel qui était vraiment pas mal pour un GTD gratuit et je pense que cette version iPhone peut être aussi très intéressante. À suivre avec attention en tout cas !


----------



## attila_mordoron (29 Juillet 2008)

Raleur Pro X a dit:


> Je me suis enregistré chez Truphone, voici mon expérience :
> - il faut créer un compte chez eux
> - ils offrent 4 usd de crédit d'appel
> - les recharges fonctionnent comme chez Skype par montant ou aprovisonnement automatique




J'ai téléchargé truphone direct sur mon iphone.
Je l'ai paramétré truphone en renseignant mon n° de tel, mon mail et un code secret à 4 chiffres.

Comme prévu je reçois un appel d'un serveur vocal me demandant de saisir mon code secret pour activer mon compte.
J'ai beau entrer le code à chaque fois je me fais jeter du genre code incorrect.

Est ce que quelqu'un d'autre a eu ce problème.
Si vous avez réussi à le régler comment avez-vous fait?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Juste un petit post pour vous dire que le site exposant selon un choix purement subjectif les applications les plus intéressantes pour un usage lambda, a reçu un petit lifting: AppleStoreFlow

Au menu:
- Une optimisation 100% pour iphone. il suffit d'aller sur le site avec l'iphone/ipod touchet vous serez rediriger directement vers la version iphone. Plus aucun manque.
- Un flux Rss qui fonctionne...
- Une rubrique: "Appli du jour" où l'on zoom sur une application avec un petite phrase de présentation.

En espérant que cela vous plaise. Si vous avez des questions/idées/recommandations, je suis tout ouï...


----------



## So6 (30 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Juste un petit post pour vous dire que le site exposant selon un choix purement subjectif les applications les plus intéressantes pour un usage lambda, a reçu un petit lifting: AppleStoreFlow
> 
> Au menu:
> - Une optimisation 100% pour iphone. il suffit d'aller sur le site avec l'iphone/ipod touchet vous serez rediriger directement vers la version iphone. Plus aucun manque.
> ...



Salut,

je suis allé voir ton site et sincèrement j'ai été déçu ;-) L'idée est bonne et peut être utile mais j'ai cliqué naïvement sur une application en pensant que vous justifiiez vos choix via une petite présentation (genre "les + et les -", etc), et rien du tout, juste un lien vers l'App Store 

Ceci dit c'est déjà sympa d'avoir fait ça, mais je maintiens qu'une petite description supplémentaire à celle "officielle" de l'application permettrait de mieux comprendre vos choix et de mieux se décider!


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, j'avoue, je m'auto-cite, mais c'est pour revenir sur cette application: lien pour l'AppSotre
> 
> J'ai exploré pendant une vingtaine de minutes, et je dois dire que je suis bluffé .
> 
> ...



c'est vrai que cela a l'air plutôt pas mal 
par contre, ça serait bien de signaler par un petit chiffres (comme les appels, les sms etc) les tâches qui doit être réalisées dans la journée.


Sinon, pour le site, c'est sympa mais je partage un peu l'avis de So6: la plus value viendrait d'une description ou d'un avis sur les logiciels que tu mets en avant. Ce que tu as d'ailleurs déjà commencé à faire avec iProcrastinate


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Merci à vous deux, So6 et Yvos, pour vos remarques.

En effet, nous pensons à l'éventualité de décrire chaque application, mais nous hésitons...
D'une part, car on aime assez l'esprit synthétique, tous sur une seule page. On souhaitait juste être un indicateurs et après c'est à vous de faire votre choix.

De plus, rajouter ces indications, ne va faciliter les mise à jours et va demander beaucoup de boulot, sachant que l'itunes store tourne en ce moment à environ 40-50 appli/jours.

Mais tout ça mérite réflexion car après à peine 5 jours, nous somme à un peu près 100 visites (unique) par jours...

Ps: Je vous préviens, la semaine à venir risque d'être u peu légère car je pars en vacance bientôt...


----------



## pac1404 (31 Juillet 2008)

J'ai des gros problèmes de mise à jour il me semble avec Skeches et Bubble Bash. Mon iPhone a planté hier et ce matin, après restauration, il me choisi d'installer Bubble Bash sans mon accord et bloques sur la mise à jour de Sketches 

Je commence à en avoir plein le luc de ce téléphone.

edit : savez-vous comment mettre les appli du stoer à jour depuis l'iTunes ? Ca pourrait m'éviter des m.... peut-être, ainsi que la nouvelle version d'iTunes ce jour :sleep:


----------



## asticotboy (31 Juillet 2008)

On a pu voir que certaines applis sont vraiment sympa et peuvent s'avérer utiles...
Par contre je n'ai pas encore compris l'intérêt de l'appli facebook ... la version iphone de facebook est bien mieux !


----------



## romain31000 (31 Juillet 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> On a pu voir que certaines applis sont vraiment sympa et peuvent s'avérer utiles...
> Par contre je n'ai pas encore compris l'intérêt de l'appli facebook ... la version iphone de facebook est bien mieux !



le tchat n'est pas dispo je crois sur le site facebook optimisée pour l'iphone


----------



## 2Bad (31 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un arrive à faire fonctionner l'application du NY Times? Elle a l'air très sympa... mais ça fonctionne pas chez moi malgré la mise à jour. ça ne fait que charger... mais rien ne vient.


2Bad


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

2Bad a dit:


> Quelqu'un arrive à faire fonctionner l'application du NY Times? Elle a l'air très sympa... mais ça fonctionne pas chez moi malgré la mise à jour. ça ne fait que charger... mais rien ne vient.
> 
> 
> 2Bad



Il y a une manip à faire, elle a été donné dans le fil, me semble-t-il.
Il faut aller dans les réglages et mettre anglais dans l'international, un truc dans le style .

Sinon, la petite nouvelle appli matinale: 

- DizzyBeeFree: un petit jeu en version gratuite, assez sympathique où l'on doit "choper" les fleurs avec une espèce de grosse abeille. Très simple d'utilisation et bon jouabilité


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2008)

pac1404 a dit:


> edit : savez-vous comment mettre les appli du stoer à jour depuis l'iTunes ? Ca pourrait m'éviter des m.... peut-être, ainsi que la nouvelle version d'iTunes ce jour :sleep:



Il faut se placer dans la partie application puis en bas à droite il y a deux liens, un vers l'app store et un qui recherche les mises a jour. Bien pratique, bien plus que de faire les MAJ sur l'iPhone je trouve.


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2008)

Je viens de trouver une petite application sympa (peut-être cela existait avant, j'en sais rien) qui augure bien de tous les petits services que peut rendre ce terminal

Locly : il vous localise et vous propose des choix d'hôtels, de bars, de restaurants, de photos d'endroits, de distributeurs de billets, etc..à proximité de l'endroit où vous êtes dans safari et en lien avec Plan. Pour l'instant localisé en anglais, mais espérons qu'une adaptation française puisse être faite.


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2008)

Je l'ai essayé : ce n'est pas parfait, ça ne trouve pas tout, mais ça peut etre tres utile quand on est dans un coin que l'on ne connait pas


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2008)

En même temps, vu que t'habites dans les étoiles, ça doit pas être simple


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2008)

ça aide pas, mais y'a même pas "chez marcel",qui est pourtant celebre dans la ceinture de Kuiper


----------



## pim (2 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Encore une trouvaille ce matin, en la qualité de TouchPlot   En deux mots, l'équivalent de Grapher (= le logiciel de tracé de courbes sous Tiger et Léopard) pour l'iPhone   3,99  mais ça les vaut : rapide, très belle utilisation des possibilités du "touch", introduit une manière de taper les formules étonnante, et le logiciel effectue même une dérivation formelle des formules et la recherche des extremums ou des zéros (que l'utilisateur désigne d'un simple "touch" - la classe !).

Quelques images de mes essais :


 La fonction sin(1/x)/(1/x), un bon test pour voir si un grapheur ne fait pas n'importe quoi :





 Si on tourne l'iPhone, les courbes passent à l'horizontal et sans menus ; ici avec le maximum autorisé de 3 courbes (la seule limitation que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant) montrant le principe de la modulation d'amplitude :rose: :





Bref, en deux mots, ça kill ! (pas autant que SignalScope, mais presque !  )


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2008)

Ca n'a rien à voir... mais comment fais-tu les copies d'écran de ton iPhone??


----------



## Lepeer (3 Août 2008)

So6 a dit:


> - la prise en compte du *GPS par Facebook* dans la localisation des photos et pourquoi-pas des trucs qui te permettent d'indiquer à tes amis où tu es ou je ne sais quel gadget inutile et mangeur de vie privée comme on les aime ;-)



Bliin sur AppStore ne fait pas ça?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir... mais comment fais-tu les copies d'écran de ton iPhone??



Bouton power plus home 
C'est collé dans la pellicule du sort photo


----------



## CBi (3 Août 2008)

J'ai trouvé cette appli très maline qui permet d'embarquer un grand nombre de types de docs dans son iPod/iTouch... 

De quoi se rapprocher un peu plus de l'utilisation "Palm"


----------



## pac1404 (3 Août 2008)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai trouvé cette appli très maline qui permet d'embarquer un grand nombre de types de docs dans son iPod/iTouch...
> 
> De quoi se rapprocher un peu plus de l'utilisation "Palm"



Heu, t'es sur un topic "non-jailbreaké" 

Où alors y'a pas l'applic dans l'iTunes store CH. 

Sinon depuis _longtemps_ y'a FileMagnet qui fait ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2008)

"Rotary Dialer" un truc complètement inutile et débile qui ajoute à votre iPhone un look "vieux téléphone" avec cadran rotatif à impulsions ... désolé, mais je trouve ça cool !!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau: ... et puis, ça fait bien marrer tout le monde !


----------



## CBi (4 Août 2008)

pac1404 a dit:


> Heu, t'es sur un topic "non-jailbreaké"



Oui je sais



pac1404 a dit:


> Où alors y'a pas l'applic dans l'iTunes store CH.


Non, parce que ce n'est pas une appli installée sur l'iPod, mais une appli Mac qui permet de lire des documents sur l'iPod




pac1404 a dit:


> Sinon depuis _longtemps_ y'a FileMagnet qui fait ça.


Mais pas gratuitement, et pas exactement la même façon de procéder.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

C'est effectivement une solution alternative intéressante surtout pour les iphones, car il faut une connexion internet pour pouvoir lire ces fichiers...

Sinon, un petit "up" pour MagicPad: (Lien itunes/lien site du developeur).

Cette application permet d'écrire des notes avec des polices, tailles, et couleurs différentes, tout en acceptant le copier-coller (seulement dans l'application, dommage. Une sorte d'avant-goût de la version 2.1 espérée...)

Très bonne prise en main, mais intérêt limité du fait d'un manque de synchro avec l'ordi, bien qu'il est possible d'envoyer les textes par mail.

Sinon, autres petites applications de la journée:

- GarageBuy: Permet de voir les enchères des différents ebay, France compris.

- Stage Hand: Contrôle les présentations Keynote 08'. (J'ai dû présenté un petit truc et je dois dire que le contrôle via l'ipodtouch possède une certaine classe ).

- Art envi: Sorte de grande galerie de tableaux. Sympa dans l'idée, mais un peu légère...

- Caravan: Concurrent à FileMagnet. Je n'ai pas encore essayer (j'attends des retours...) mais cette application me semble intéressante. Possibilité de portrait/paysage, possibilité d'éditer des fichiers (dans quelles mesures, là est la question...). De plus, j'arrive pas à voir si les fichiers sont visibles hors connexion,  je pense que oui.


----------



## CBi (4 Août 2008)

Certains seront peut-être passés à côté car le titre et le descriptif sont en japonais, mais mushitoriPod permet de diffuser un son haute-fréquence sensé éloigner les moustiques...


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2008)

Merci pour cette trouvaille. 

Je le test dés ce soir


----------



## laf (4 Août 2008)

Quand on voit la quantité d'applications disponibles pour iPhone sur Apple store, pensez-vous que le jailbreak soit encore utile? Et pourquoi?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2008)

laf a dit:


> Quand on voit la quantité d'applications disponibles pour iPhone sur Apple store, pensez-vous que le jailbreak soit encore utile? Et pourquoi?


 
Il y a des applications qui ne seront JAMAIS sur l'AppStore:

NetShare qui permet d'utiliser son iPhone en modem WiFi, a fait son apparition durant quelques heures sur l'AppStore et a été retirée (Apple, ou les compagnies téléphoniques Orange, A&T... ne veulent pas qu'on utilise l'iPhone ainsi)

AirFoil, dont la version iPhone/iPOD devrait, comme sa grande soeur pour Mac, permettre de diffuser sa musique ou le son des videos de son iPOD ou iPHONE en WiFi sur sa chaine HiFi via une borne Airport Express, ne sera jamais non plus sur l'AppStore, l'editeur Rogue Amoeba n'ayant pas été accepté par Apple comme développeur d'applications.... 

ce ne sont que 2 exemples, mais qui illustrent que seules les applications acceptées par Apple peuvent être mise en ligne sur l'AppStore


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ....
> 
> - Stage Hand: Contrôle les présentations Keynote 08'. (J'ai dû présenté un petit truc et je dois dire que le contrôle via l'ipodtouch possède une certaine classe ).
> .....


 

Géniale cette application!

Déjà que des présentations KeyNotes à un auditoire saturé de POwerpoint c'est le succès assuré, mais alors avec en plus ce "remote control" depuis son iPhone ou iPOD Touch, c'est la grande classe!


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

Calc (gratuit, actuellement en version 1.1). C'est une superbe calculatrice ma foi fort complète (appuyez sur la touche fn par 2 fois et vous aurez tout un panel de fonctions scientifiques supplémentaires).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Hop la petite fournée matinale:

- Files: Concurrent à FileMagnet. Fonctionne sur Pc (pour ceux que ça intéresse ). Mon ami vient de l'utiliser et il me semble très simple d'utilisation. Cependant, je reste adepte de FileMagnet ( pour la rapidité, la simplicité, un prix moins élevé et un fond noir pour l'application).

- idrink: Selon moi, la meilleure application pour les cocktails. Permet de créer ses fiches, des les modifier, rajouter des petites notes, etc... À consommer avec modération cependant .


Mise à jour de:

- StageHand: Apporte essentiellement une plus grande stabilité.
- TypePad: Correction de bug.


----------



## laf (5 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Calc (gratuit, actuellement en version 1.1). C'est une superbe calculatrice ma foi fort complète (appuyez sur la touche fn par 2 fois et vous aurez tout un panel de fonctions scientifiques supplémentaires).



Peux-tu me dire si elle est capable de convertir du décimal en hexadécimal, ça m'importe au plus haut point? Merci.


----------



## asticotboy (5 Août 2008)

C'est si compliqué que ça de convertir du décimal en hexadécimal ?

L'hexadécimal est en base 15, sa veux dire que pour augmenter d'une dizaine, on compte de 15 au maximum alors quand décimal on n'est en base 10 ( on augmente un nombre de 10 au maximum pour augmenter de 1 sa dizaine) 
En Hexadécimal on compte comme cela : 

0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,B,C,D,E,F,10,11,12,13,14,15, 16,17,18,19,1A,1B,1C,1D,1E,1F,20 etc ........ 

Hexa Deximal 
1 > 1
2 > 2 
3 > 3 
4 > 4 
5 > 5
6 > 6 
7 > 7 
8 > 8 
9 > 9 
A > 10 
B > 11 
C > 12 
D > 13 
E > 14 
F > 15 
10 > 16 

etc...


----------



## laf (5 Août 2008)

Je me tape de savoir si c'est compliqué de convertir en hexadécimal. 
Je ne veux tout simplement pas m'e**erder à le faire, surtout vu la quantité que j'ai. D'ailleurs, additionner, soustraire, multiplier, diviser, racine carré etc. tout ça, c'est simple pourtant, la plupart des calculs faits à la machine concernent ces fonctions, alors on les jette?

Bon, maintenant, si quelqu'un peut répondre à ma question, merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Petite sélection matinale...

- Hanoi:  Chouette petit jeu. Un casse-tête qui en devient vraiment un au 8ème niveau . Gratuit

- PassGen: Générateur de mot de passe avec réglage simple. Gratuit.

- SodaSnap: Permet d'envoyer à partir de photo prise par l'iphone ou dans la bibliothèque des petites cartes assez jolies. Gratuit.


----------



## asticotboy (6 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Petite sélection matinale...


 
Je vois que tu es un lève tôt !


----------



## TiiG (6 Août 2008)

+1 Hanoi
GarageBuy : suivi Ebay
YouNote : Edition rapide de notes avec tag

nota : juste pour info, l'hexa c'est de la base 16 et non 15. Il y a l'oubli du 0 ;p


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Re-Petite sélection matinale (vous remarquerez l'heure..., je fais des efforts )

- Sol Free Solitaire: Bon petit solitaire gratuit.

Mise à jour de:

- SplachID: Le fameux organiseur bien connu des Palms.

Bref, rien de bien passionnant :sleep:


----------



## asticotboy (7 Août 2008)

Dis donc antoine, tu t'es levé tôt, tu dois être crevé là, faut faire une sieste !
J'ai essaye hanoi, c'est sympa, mais j'ai pas encore passe le niveau 7 !


----------



## F118I4 (8 Août 2008)

J' aime bcp HoldEm , je trouve ce jeu de poker très réussi.

Teleport (pour contrôler son ordinateur depuis son iPhone) est vraiment sympa , bcp mieux que VNC mais un peu moins bien que TouchPad Pro.

Kart crash Bandicoot est super mais il est trop facile comme jeu.

Super Monkey Ball j' ai pas du tout accroché peut être parceque je trouve ce jeu un poil dur  .

Pour les notes vocales , Enregistreur est sympa (simple et efficace) je regrette pas Vnotes.

Brain challenge est un super jeu par contre je regrette juste le fonctionnement des points ou plutôt des pourcentages qui se cumulent à force de jouer.

iGotchi le tamagotshi , c' est juste marrant 5 minutes.

J' aimerai bien une App un peu comme Airme (ou Pushr) pour uploader ces propres photos ou images vers Flickr.
J' aimerai bien aussi une App comme Pocket Touch pour pouvoir changer de musiques ou modifier le volume sans sortir la main de sa poche.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2008)

Je me suis laissé tenter par FileMagnet.

Super cette applis qui permet d'emmener sur soi ses fichiers et les visualiser à al demande.

J'ai juste quelques regrets (en espérant que ceci sera corrigé dans des mises à jour):
Les fichiers Excel dont certaines feuilles (voir tout le classeur) sont verrouillées pour éviter des modifs, ne sont pas visualisables
Les fichiers Excel comportant des graphiques sont affichés avec quelques soucis de mises en page

Enfin, les fichiers visualisables doivent ne pas être trop volumineux (faute de quoi on a un message "FileMagnet is running out of memory....".


----------



## Freestyler (8 Août 2008)

j'ai une petite question :

si j'achètes des applis pour mon iphone edge, 
pourrais-je les mettre sur mon iphone 3G quand je l'aurais ou je devrais les racheter ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2008)

Aucun souci, les applis ne sont pas lier a un iPhone, mais a un compte iTunes seulement. Donc tu pourras en effet les utiliser sur les deux téléphones.


----------



## Freestyler (8 Août 2008)

Donc de mon compte Itunes je peux mettre un jeu sur 10 iphone différents si j'ai envie !
Hum intéressant...


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2008)

Oui, c'est cela.


----------



## nlex (9 Août 2008)

Perso j'ai craqué, pas pour FileMagnet ni pour celui à venir qui avait l'air super (data truc non ? sais plus) mais pour un petit nouveau : FILES

le truc c'est qu'il ya pas de soft necessaire sur le Mac(/PC/linux) c'est un serveur Webdave ou ou se connecte, donc si j'ai bien compris d'autres personnes peuvent se connecter !

j'ai pas encore essayé mais pour moi ça veut dire que l'iphone devient un vrai disque dur de poche ou clef USB si vous voulez c'est top !


----------



## hotblood (9 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je me suis laissé tenter par FileMagnet.
> 
> Super cette applis qui permet d'emmener sur soi ses fichiers et les visualiser à al demande.
> 
> ...



J'ai craqué aussi pour cet appli. J'ai lu (je ne sais plus trop où) que le mode paysage ne fonctionnait pas sous FileMagnet. Ce n'est pas le cas car cela marche très bien chez moi. Sinon comme beaucoup, j'ai adoré le Remote et Shazam. Pour le moment, je ne me lance pas trop dans les appli. J'attends de voir ce que les autres en disent.....surtout pour les payantes.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> J'ai craqué aussi pour cet appli. J'ai lu (je ne sais plus trop où) que le mode paysage ne fonctionnait pas sous FileMagnet. Ce n'est pas le cas car cela marche très bien chez moi.



Cette fonction ne marchait pas dans la toute première version de l'application alors que maintenant tout roule...

Par contre, j'aimerais bien avoir un retour à propos de Files, nlex.

Merci .


----------



## nlex (9 Août 2008)

Quelle est la meilleurs application de Shopping ?

Shopping List ?
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284413648&mt=8



antoine59 a dit:


> Cette fonction ne marchait pas dans la toute première version de l'application alors que maintenant tout roule...
> 
> Par contre, j'aimerais bien avoir un retour à propos de Files, nlex.
> 
> Merci .



ENfin bon avec FileMagnet il faut une appli sur Mac donc il faut être sur SON ordi, avec FILES on peut se connecter depuis n'importe quel ordi, comme une clef USB quoi 



Khyu : Je me suis permis de fusionner tes messages, feignasse !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Petite sélection dominicale:

- MiGhtyDocs: Permet facilement d'accéder aux "Google Docs". Gratuit.

- Cocktails: Pour avoir la recette de nombreux cocktails. Très bien expliqué et très simple d'utilisation si on parle l'allemand . Gratuit.

- Skippy Lite. Jeu de solitaire (celui avec les billes en bois). Gratuit. Jeu/casse-tête très sympa.


----------



## nlex (10 Août 2008)

Je sais pas vous mais je suis déçu par 1Password, je trouve le soft compliqué, je n'y comprends rien; ça me prends la tête !


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Je sais pas vous mais je suis déçu par 1Password, je trouve le soft compliqué, je n'y comprends rien; ça me prends la tête !



Il ressemble à la version Mac. Je n'ai jamais trouvé ce logiciel fabuleux.

Pour la gestion simple des mots de passe, je préfère Splash ID. C'est plus contraignant, mais au moins, je sais ce que je mets dedans, avec 1Password, j'ai de nombreux doublons ou des mots de passe qui ne sont pas sauvegardés. Bref, je n'ai pas confiance


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Bon, je continue ma sélection pour ce lundi 11/08/08

- Stylem Media: Permet d'envoyer dans les mails des petites illustrations avec des textes parfois sympathiques et rigolotes. Seul regret, tout est en anglais, cependant, l'application reste tout à fait exploitable. Gratuit.

- TiltSnake: La fameux Snake des jeux Nokia . Le graphisme est certes un peu vieillot mais la jouabilité est vraiment sympaGratuit. 

- WhatTasks: Très belle application de style "Todo" permettant de gérer sa liste par le fameux "Quoi/Quand/Où. Payante.


----------



## asticotboy (11 Août 2008)

Mouais il est pas terrible ton serpentin dis !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Mouais il est pas terrible ton serpentin dis !



Certes, mais je trouve qu'il utilise très bien l'accéléromètre 

Et toi, à la place de critiquer mon snake, aucune trouvaille!!!


----------



## asticotboy (11 Août 2008)

Ben nan ! j'attends chaque jour tes trouvailles matinales avec impatience !

Sinon il y a jirbobreak, pas tout neuf, mais c'est un bon casse brique


----------



## pac1404 (11 Août 2008)

Mais c'est quoi ce forum ? Personne ne mentionne l'excellent *Numba *où alors j'ai loupé ? :rateau:

Numba c'est top, ça m'a fait oublié les 10 autres jeux que j'avais sur l'iPhone.

C'est un mélange savant d'arcade, d'écran tactile, et de mathématique. Je vous encourage de lire le test de IGN, que je ne peux linker malheureusement depuis le travail. Mais vous êtes assez grand pour le trouver


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2008)

Moi j'attends avec impatience la mise en ligne sur l'appStore de l'application Antoine59 qui chaque matin nous donnerait la sélection matudinale d'Antoine


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi j'attends avec impatience la mise en ligne sur l'appStore de l'application Antoine59 qui chaque matin nous donnerait la sélection matudinale d'Antoine



Merci, c'est un joli compliment, mais je t'avouerai que niveau dev ccc et tout ce qui va avec, je suis assez limité  

Et à demain pour de nouvelles aventures...


----------



## asticotboy (11 Août 2008)

Jawbreaker, un jeu sympa sans prise de tête ou il faut éliminer le plus de petites boules de même couleur en même temps. (gratuit)


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2008)

Jawbreaker est amusant... mais pas très varié (pas d'accroissement de difficulté). Cela dit, il n'est pas toujours évident d'effacer TOUTES les billes du tableau pour avoir le bonus de 250 points....

J'ai testé Hanoi, recommandé par Antoine... et arrivé au niveau 9 j'en ai eu marre!

C'est toujours la même chose: on démarre avec une pyramide sur le piquet de gauche (empilés avec les plus gros en bas et le plus petit en haut) et il faut la reconstituer à droite. On commence à 3 palets, puis 4, puis 5, puis 6, puis 7, puis 8, puis 9... bref c'est la MEME technique de déplacement qu'il faut utiliser à chaque niveau (même si, le nombre augmentant, c'est de plus en plus long).
Est-ce que certains sont allés au-delà du niveau à 9 palets? ESt-ce qu'on a droit à des chnagements ensuite (du genre: des pyramides inversées, ou des palets positionnés sur plusieurs piquets dès le départ...)?


----------



## asticotboy (11 Août 2008)

Pas mieux pour hanoi... pire même puisque je me suis arrêté au niveau 8 !

Par contre,si quelqu'un a d'autres casse-têtes, je prends !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Je comprends pour Hanoi. Il s'agit d'un vieux jeu et il n'y que 9 niveau. Arrivé à vaincre celui-ci et vous aurez un magnifique feu d'artifice avec écrit "Congratulation" 

Pour un autre jeu de casse-tête je vous conseil - Skippy Lite. déjà indiqué plus haut dans le fil. Je jouais à ce jeu étant petit chez ma grand-mère et j'adore toujours autant. Et félicitations à ceux qui réussissent à faire 1!!! (J'ai réussi que 3 fois dans ma longue carrière )


----------



## pac1404 (11 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Par contre,si quelqu'un a d'autres casse-têtes, je prends !



Numba, comme déjà dit


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Oui exact... mais j'avais oublié le terme important : "gratuit"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Ami du matin, bonsoir 

Sélection du 12/08/08
(elle sera courte, car apparemment il n'y a pas eu de nouvelle fournée, sauf que certaines applications sont apparues hier probablement dans la soirée)

- Datacase: : Application très attendue dont je vous ai déjà parlé. Lien vers le site du developpeur. Cette application permet de voir son iphone/ipod comme un disque dure. Fonctionne sur Mac et Pc, est en français et possède une interface assez sympa et facile d'utilisation. Payant, là est le seul petit problème comptez 5,49.

- iRuler: Transforme votre iphone/ipod en règle d'aspect différents. (Bon, j'avoue, ça sert à pas grand chose, mais ça m'a fait rire) . Payant (0,79).

(Bon, j'avoue, c'est maigre ce matin )


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2008)

Trop classe iRuler pour la pétanque à St Trop!


----------



## g.robinson (12 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ami du matin, bonsoir
> 
> - Datacase: : Application très attendue dont je vous ai déjà parlé. Lien vers le site du developpeur. Cette application permet de voir son iphone/ipod comme un disque dure. Fonctionne sur Mac et Pc, est en français et possède une interface assez sympa et facile d'utilisation. Payant, là est le seul petit problème comptez 5,49.



Bonjour,
Tu peux donc y déposer ce que tu veux ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux donc y déposer ce que tu veux ?



Là, je t'avouerais que je peux pas t'en dire plus. L'iphone de la maison est avec Madame pour sa soirée 

Mais dans le descriptif, il indique les types de fichiers supportés. .

Sinon petite sélection du soir, après celle du matin 

- Mise à jour importante de Morocco. Le meilleur jeu (selon moi) d'Othello sur l'AppStore, se voit modifier dans son interface (les jetons sont plus "vrais", l'interface est plus sobre et moins brouillonne) la rendant encore plus attrayante. Gratuit.

- Je tenais à vous présenter une application qui m'a tout simplement bluffé .
Il s'agit de Teleport soit dans sa version light soit dans sa version complète. Cette application permet de contrôler l'écran de votre ordinateur qu'il soit PC ou Mac voir même 2 écrans comme c'est le cas pour ma config (mb + écran externe)

Voici une petite capture d'écran de ce que ça donne chez moi...





Le petit problème se situe au niveau du prix . 
0,79 &#8364; pour la light mais ne permets que de déplacer la souris alors que la complète permettant réellement de s'amuser (et travailler) coûte 19.9 &#8364;.

*********

Pour les casses-têtes, je vous recommande bien que payantes, les applications d'Alexandre Minard. Lien.


----------



## divoli (12 Août 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux donc y déposer ce que tu veux ?



Je rappelle qu'en gratuit, il y a DiskAid. Mais ce n'est pas une "app".


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

Teleport a effectivement l'air tout à fait extraordinaire ! Je vais le tester de suite 



antoine59 a dit:


> Pour les casses-têtes, je vous recommande bien que payantes, les applications d'Alexandre Minard. Lien.



C'est impressionnant le nombre de casses-tête que propose Alexandre Minard. Moi je vous propose une sélection parmis tous ces casses-tête :

MinesManiak qui est un petit démineur, pour les nostalgiques de Windows 98 :love:  0,79 

SudokuManiak qui est un jeu de Sudoku, 0,79 

UntangleManiak qui est un jeu dans lequel il faut déméler des sommets reliés entre eux, 0,79 


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Merci Pim pour ta petite sélection de jeu, j'avais pas le courage de le faire ...

Sélection du 13/08/08

- Balance: Application toute simple et gratuite permettant de gérer son compte avec bien entendu quelques limites mais suffisant pour la plupart des personnes... Il s'agit en réalité d'une màj, mais très importante avec notamment l'introduction d'une sécurité par mot de passe.

- Game On: Minuterie pour les joueurs d'échec. Configurable facilement et peu chère, 0,79&#8364;;

- Dates: Permet de pas zapper l'anniversaire de sa copine. Peut être utile.... D'autres options existent comme le signe astrologique. Payant, 1,59&#8364.


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

Petite parenthèse... quelqu'un sait pourquoi mes app installées avant ma maj d'hier soir en 2.0.1 ne fonctionnent plus ?


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Et bien non moi je ne sais pas, mais ne t'inquiète pas, tu n'es pas le seul, regarde le fil suivant :

http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/les-applis-souvrent-et-se-referment-immediatement-228026.html

En deux mots, tu peux commencer par redémarrer ton iPhone, voir même pas le restaurer sous iTunes


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

Peut-être faut-il réinstaller les applications sur le telephone (les decocher sur iTunes, faire une synchro pour les effacer de l'iPhone, puis les recocher sur iTunes et refaire une synchro pour les réinstaller sur l'iPhone)

Personnellement sur mon iPOD Touch, je n'ai pas eu ce souci lors de la mise à jour 2.01....


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Quelques applications supplémentaires...

Instapaper Free, permet de sauvegarder des pages web pour lecture ultérieure sans avoir à les recharger, gratuit ;

calc12 Sci, une reproduction de l'antique HP 11C, j'ai manqué de me cogner la tête au plafond en la découvrant, que du bonheur mais l'émulation n'est encore que partielle et surtout 11,99 &#8364; tout de même ; mais le développeur indique vouloir développer intensément ses deux émulateurs (car il y a aussi la même chose en calculatrice financière : Calculator12) ;

BlueShellTurtle, un gestionnaire de tâches répétitives comme par exemple "Passer l'aspirateur" ou "Aller courir"   Amusant ! 2,39 &#8364; tout de même.


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Encore une trouvaille 

Vous savez tout le bien que je pense des applications de Faber Acoustical ; vous ne pouvez pas manquer le seul et unique commentaire que je leur ai mis sur Signal Scope   (et les 5 clients qui ont trouvé le commentaire utile, c'est moi aussi :love: Pervers moi ? À fond !  )

Voilà qu'ils nous proposent maintenant un "simple" décibell-mètre ! On peut même l'étalonner soit même, pour tenir compte de la réponse du micro de l'iPhone ! Voici le lien : SoundMeter, 15,99 &#8364;

D'autre part, que pensez-vous des WebApps ? J'ai beaucoup de mal à en trouver des "valables", à part bien sûr :

The Love Test pour tester si le prénom de votre bien aîmé(e) s'accorde bien au votre (totalement idiot donc indispensable) ;

Language Translator qui utilise les outils linguistiques de Google directement dans une page spéciale iPhone bien bourrée de pub ;

iPhone Speedtest pour tester la bande passante de votre accès internet ;

The Daily Weird pour avoir chaque jour une photo particulièrement marquante...


----------



## ipapy (13 Août 2008)

Pouvez vous m'expliquer le principe de l'application twitterrific de l'iphone?
Je comprend pas a koi elle sert .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

2 petites applications/2 jeux en passant...

- MotionX Dice: Version gratuite pour lancer des dès. Il est possible de modifier l'aspect des dès, le nombre, etc... Pour lancer les dès, il suffit de secouer l'ipod/iphone...

- Tris: Enfin un bon jeu de tétris et qui plus est gratuit...


----------



## petitchemin (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'ouverture de l'appstore, je fais comme tout le monde je teste des apps. Globalement je trouve que les développeurs nous proposent de nouveaux usages intéressants exploitant les capacités de l'iphone avec parfois des apps incredible. La qualité des apps n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous (plantages fréquents) mais soyons indulgents et encourageons les plutot que de les flinguer derrière nos ecrans. L'OS2 est peut être aussi responsable.
Je vous propose ma liste avec une courte description (pour + détails voir appstore) mon usage et mon avis tout à fait subjectif.

Je ne savais pas trop comment les classer alors comme il s'agit de donner un avis je les ai classée par préférence.

*INCREDIBLE : (hors catégorie)*​
*SHAZAM*
Prix : gratuit
Description : logiciel de reconnaissance de musique. il reconnaît les chansons jouées par tous appareils situés à proximité et vous fournit le titre, le chanteur, ... et un lien pour l'acheter sur itunes
Mon usage : peu fréquent, pour impressionner les copains 
Mon avis : incroyable, je reste comme beaucoup scotché

*PHONESABBER*
Prix : gratuit
Description : sabre laser de star war
Mon usage : peu fréquent, pour impressionner les copains 
Mon avis : indispensable c'est déjà une app collector ! n'est plus dispo sur l'appstore

*ESSAYER C'EST ADOPTER : 5 ******​
*SPLASHID*
Prix : 7,99 &#8364;
Description : coffre-fort pour tout type d'information, synchro possible avec programme mac
Mon usage : plusieurs fois par jour, accès à mes infos (mot de passe de connexions à des sites, n° police assurance avec n° tél, infos sur voiture N° carte grise, dimension pneu, adresse mac pour le wifi, n° carte bancaire, ... totalement paramètrable
Mon avis : super app, je l'utilisais sur palm depuis longtemps la version iphone est encore mieux

*EVERNOTE*
Prix : Gratuit
Description : prise de notes (texte, audio et photo),synchro avec site web et application mac
Mon usage : plusieurs fois par jour, pour ne pas perdre une idée (audio) ou ne pas perdre une infos (photos)
Mon avis : super app

*TRIPOMETER*
Prix : 4.99&#8364;
Description : permet d'enregistrer les trajets que vous faites pour vos activités (travail, asso, ...). ex le 13/08/08 trajet de paris à versailles X km pour tel projet . Possibilité de rapport par semaine, mensuel, ... envoie des rapports par mail
Mon usage : je suis en vacances donc à la reprise, pour faciliter mes notes de frais
Mon avis : Gros potentiel gain de temps assuré. Comme je suis en vacances je ne l'ai pas trop utiliser mais ses + ce sont les rapports de vos trajets par projets/dossiers que vous pouvez envoyer à la personne chargée des notes de frais, import excel possible.

*POCKETPEDIA*
Prix : Gratuit
Description : permet de cataloguer ses livres, ces cds, ... en réaliter se synchronise avec la série de logiciels BOOKPEDIA, CDPEDIA avec lesquelles vous faites vos saisies
Mon usage : Faire découvrir à mes amis des livres mais surtout avoir sur moi la liste de livres souhaités avec leurs références pour le libraire
Mon avis : Super très pratique

*BONNES APPS : 4 *****​
*DATACASE*
Prix :  5.79 &#8364;
Description : permet le transfert de fichier en wifi entre l'iphone et un mac ou un PC
Mon usage : pour l'instant je l'ai peu utilisé, je suis toujours en vacances
Mon avis : gros potentiel, avec l'inconvénient d'utiliser le wifi, l'usb aurait été + pratique car présent partout (Voir DISKAID). peine à lire les pdf volumineux et pas de possibilités de sauter à la pages 104 scrolling obligatoire !


*GPS TRACKER*
Prix : Gratuit
Description : permet de d'envoyer vos coordonnées GPS en live pendant vos déplacement sur instamapper.com
Mon usage : à définir, pour l'instant jeux avec ma femme pour qu'elle sache où me trouver mais pourquoi lors de rando, ...
Mon avis : super app fonctionne bien mais vide la batterie assez vite si l'on règle l'envoie de la position toutes les minutes. , je l'utilisais sur palm depuis longtemps la version iphone est encore mieux

*PEU MIEUX FAIRE : 3 ****
*HERE I AM*
Prix : Gratuit
Description : permet l'envoi par mail de votre position
Mon usage : me souvenir d'un emplacement particulier, et sans doute un jour me dépannera lorsque je serai perdu.
Mon avis : notre position est affiché en coordonnées donc passage par map pour vérifier l'exactitude, pas très pratique, je crois qu'une app payante le permet

*INSTALLEES MAIS PAS TROP UTILISEES :*​VNC Lite, Locly, Nearby, GPS2Maps, Palringo, Exposure

*MES PROCHAINS ACHATS :*​Un logiciel de liste de courses sans doute splashshopper, plus cher que les autres mais aussi + facile et + complet et surtout saisie des infos sur l'app mac et non sur l'iphone. saisir avec le clavier de l'iphone +50 articles avec catégorie, magasins, prix ... pas trop pour moi
Netshare le logiciel de partage de connexion entre iphone et ordinateur


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2008)

Tiens, vous avez vu ? iTunes affiche enfin une demande de confirmation lorsqu'on clique sur "Acheter" :







Par contre, pour la version française, c'est pas encore tout à fait ça.  :rateau:


----------



## pim (14 Août 2008)

@ petitchemin :

Intéressante sélection, merci  Tu devrais intégrer des liens directs vers l'AppStore, très pratiques pour le lecteur (il suffît de cliquer-glisser la barre de navigation de l'AppStore).

Pour les listes de courses, je recommande effectivement SplashShopper (dont je ne peux pas donner le lien car je suis sur l'iPhone :rateau: )


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2008)

@petitchemin

Peut-être devrais-tu signaler que la plupart de ces iApps ne fonctionnent QUE sur iPhone et pas sur iPOD Touch (celles qui nécessitent un micro ou un GPS....)


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

Attention antoine... t'as de la concurrence avec l'arrivée de petitchemin !


----------



## petitchemin (14 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils. Je souhaiterais les intégrer. (liens appstore, compatibilité ipod, ...) Comment je peux modifier mon message ?

Sinon Antoine n'a rien à craindre, je souhaitais juste partager mon expérience d'utilisateur. je n'ai ni le temps ni les compétences pour me transformer appschroniqueur, d'autant qu'il le fait très bien en balayant toutes les catégories. 

une petite HOLA pour antoine ? domage pas de smiley "hola"

bonne journée


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

HOLA ... HOLA ... HOLA ... HOLA ... HOLA ... HOLA etc, etc...


Tu ne peux modifier ton message que pendant les 3 heures suivant sa création (en cliquant sur éditer)


----------



## Kaadji (14 Août 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Je viens de trouver une petite application sympa (peut-être cela existait avant, j'en sais rien) qui augure bien de tous les petits services que peut rendre ce terminal
> 
> Locly : il vous localise et vous propose des choix d'hôtels, de bars, de restaurants, de photos d'endroits, de distributeurs de billets, etc..à proximité de l'endroit où vous êtes dans safari et en lien avec Plan. Pour l'instant localisé en anglais, mais espérons qu'une adaptation française puisse être faite.



Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, cette appli est assez demonstrative des qualites de la bete.

Mon application la plus utile est Fahrplan. Et oui je vis en Allemagne et elle est super pratique pour gérer les trains, bateaux, tramways, metros quelque soit la gare de depart oud e destination. Ca indique surtout en temps reel les retards (Tres pratiques avec la Deutsche Bahn qui est pire a ce sniveau la que la SNCF, c'est dire !)


----------



## pim (14 Août 2008)

Effectivement, bravo à Antoine pour sa sélection quotidienne  

D'ailleurs aujourd'hui il n'a pas encore posté, c'est quoi ce boulot ?   (second degré _inside_)

Pour ne pas poster pour rien :

Twittelator, un client (parmis d'autres) pour le site Twitter (communément appelé "réseau social"), gratuit. J'ai pas mal hésité avec d'autres clients, si quelqu'un d'autre à un avis, je suis preneur.

Je signale au passage le groupe MacGénération sur Twitter au passage


----------



## Kaadji (14 Août 2008)

ipapy a dit:


> Pouvez vous m'expliquer le principe de l'application twitterrific de l'iphone?
> Je comprend pas a koi elle sert .



je crois cest un reseau social/rencontre qui se sert de ta position GPS pour localiser des gens autour de toi et te les faire rencontrer


----------



## Kaadji (14 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Oui exact... mais j'avais oublié le terme important : "gratuit"



Aurora Feint

ca paye pas de mine au debut, simple jeu ou il faut reunir les carres avec un symbole identique mais un petit cote JdR avec competences et level qui supgradent lui confere une meilleure duree de vie.


----------



## pim (14 Août 2008)

Aurora Feint a été dénoncé comme un SpyWare dès les premiers jours - Depuis, le développeur a rectifié le tir, mais de mon côté, je suis _tel le chat échaudé, je crains l'eau froide_


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

Merci pour cette précision pim !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

merci pour tous ces compliment..
Je suis tout ému!
Bon par contre, vous déclamez toutes ces gentillesses juste le jour où je fais pas de sélection... Vous abusez quand même, j'ai des remords maintenant!!

Je suis à Paris pour préparer ma rentré à la capitale et je vous écris depuis un jardin via l'ipod, c'est assez agréable ma foi...

Promis demain, je continue ma petite sélection ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Bon, je m'étais levé tôt exprès pour vous concocter une sélection de folie, mais rien d'intéressant sur le store aujourd'hui...

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de moins en moins d'appli/jour depuis 3-4 jours. Peut-être est-ce juste un petit coup de mou, ou alors un preuve nette d'un ralentissement dans le développement...

Sinon, j'ai oublié de félicité Petichemin pour sa sélection fournie


----------



## pim (15 Août 2008)

C'est vrai qu'il y a moins de nouveautés ; en revanche, pour les mises à jour chaque matin j'ai droit à trois ou quatre nouveautés


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

pim a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il y a moins de nouveautés ; en revanche, pour les mises à jour chaque matin j'ai droit à trois ou quatre nouveautés



Effectivement je suis assez d'accord avec toi 

Un petit up pour Simplify Media: Cette application permet, après avoir télécharger l'équivalant sur le mac, d'écouter sur l'ipod/iphone toute la musique de sa bibliothèque iTunes. De plus, il est possible d'inviter ses amis et de partager leurs musiques. Et tout ça, gratuit!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Sélection du 16/08/08

- Metronome:  Le nom est assez claire sur ce que permet cette application... Gratuite donc moins évolué que les autres payantes du même type, mais fait très bien son travail.

- World Factbook 2008: Cette application donne les infos essentiels (population, économie, politique, carte, etc...) de presque tous les pays. Très sympa car pas besoin de connexion pour avoir les infos, mais elle pèse un poil lourd (13Mo) et coûte 3,99.

- FlipBook Lite: Version gratuite de l'application du même nom payante. Cette version possède tous les outils mais est limité à 2 films. Permet de faire des petits dessins puis des les animés.


----------



## faramire (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté l'Ipod Touch 16 Goet j'en suis très content, c'est beaucoup mieux que l Ipod Classic (80 Go que j'avais avant je ne m'en sers plus), vu le prix de l'iphone en Belgique (525 euros) c'est vraiment un bon choix...

Il y a juste un problèmes au début c'est le lancement des applications, j'ai cherché sur plusieurs forums et je ne suis pas le seul... Ex: Lancement d'une application puis on revient à l'écran d'acceuil, il faut laisser l'Ipod Touch se sauvegarder dans Itunes jusqu'au bout.

Avec la sortie de la mise à jour Iphone 2.0, on accède à un nouveau monde .. les applications, je suis très content de certaine

Mes coups de coeur (j'en rajouterai d'autres au fur et à mesure des sorties): 

Le superbe "GPS tracker" qui nous permet pleins de choses en Europe comme en Amérique... a recommander (lors de l'utilisation la premiere fois il faut se rendre sur http://instamapper.com/iphone Puis cliquer sur "sign up " http://www.instamapper.com/fe?page=register
Enregistrer vous puis rendez vous dans votre boîte email et activer le lien
Retourner sur https://www.instamapper.com
Connectez vous regarder la carte et entrer les donnes gps au dessus du code key et c'est bon!


Il y aussi truveo, un bon compromis face à youtube

Et aussi remote ! pour télécommander l'apple tv et itunes!


A bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Déjà vu. Je fusionne.
La prochaine fois, évite les doublons.


----------



## pim (16 Août 2008)

Bienvenue faramire 

À mon tour pour la petite sélection d'applications 

Google Mobile App, permet une recherche directe depuis l'application, très bien faite, les résultats étant ensuite affichés dans Safari mobile. Deux avantages, d'un on ne perds pas une recherche en cours, et de deux la recherche s'effectue aussi dans le carnet d'adresse de l'iPhone. Gratuit.

iWik, accès direct à Wikipédia, sans passer par Safari mobile. Seul problème pour l'instant, on n'accède par défaut qu'aux pages en anglais, même lorsque l'on tape un terme typiquement français (Paris, par exemple !). 0,79 &#8364;

Je suis en train d'attaquer ma sixième page pour le spring board, et ce malgré que j'ai déjà laissé de côté une vingtaine d'applications !


----------



## knight2000 (16 Août 2008)

Pour ma part, juste achat de phone saber (avant qu'il ne disparaisse) et sudoku free.

Une pitite question: je cherche une appli (gratuite au possible ) qui m'afficherai avec un petit numéro sur la board de l'iPhone le nombre de tâches à faire pour la journée (un peu comme quand on a 3 sms par ex). Dans le style de OmniFocus  

Je cherche également une appli qui me permettrait de connaitre les anniv's à souhaiter.

Et aussi D) pouvoir mieux gérer cette icône de batterie, bien trop petite dans son petit coin là haut ...

Des trouvailles pour ces 3 taches ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

PhoneSaber n'était pas gratuit?

Alors pour tes 2 applications espérées, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle et une moyenne ...

Pour la notification du nombre de tâche dans le calendrier, je pense pas qu'il existe une telle application...

Passons à la moyenne nouvelle... Pour les anniversaires, il existe HappyDayz. Malheureusement, cette application est payante, 2,39.


----------



## pim (16 Août 2008)

Aïe.C'est pas simple tes demandes ! Il me semble que Apple se réserve les notifications sur les icônes justement, une histoire d'applications qui ne doivent pas rester en tâche de fond... À vérifier. Mais pour l'instant, malgré les conseils d'Antoine et mes propres recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucune application qui permette ce que tu veux (mais on n'est qu'au début d'une grande aventure !  ).

Pour les anniversaires, une fois rentré dans Carnet d'Adresses, un calendrier spécifique apparaît dans iCal - il suffit de l'activer dans les préférences soit de iCal soit de Carnet d'Adresses (à vérifier sur le Mac).

Pour la batterie je ne connais pas d'alternative pour l'instant, mais même remarque que si dessus, attendons les nouveautés !


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2008)

pim a dit:


> Pour les anniversaires, une fois rentré dans Carnet d'Adresses, un calendrier spécifique apparaît dans iCal - il suffit de l'activer dans les préférences soit de iCal soit de Carnet d'Adresses (à vérifier sur le Mac).


Chez moi, j'ai beau avoir le calendrier des anniversaires activé, il apparaît bien dans iCal sur le Mac, également dans Mobile Me sur le web... mais pas dans l'iPhone. :mouais:

As-tu vraiment vérifié que ça marche chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

J'avais déjà essayé de passer par cette méthode mais sans résultat (et c'est pourquoi, j'ai proposé l'application)

Tout comme Fredintosh, le calendrier ne s'affiche pas sur mon ipodtouch.

Mais d'une façon plus générale, j'ai l'impression que les calendriers ajoutés par "Inscriptions" (c'est par ce nom, que les calendriers sont regroupés dans la colonne de gauche dans iCal), ne se synchronisent pas.

J'ai également un calendrier pour le jours fériés et les vacances et lui non plus ne s'affiche pas dans l'ipod...


----------



## knight2000 (17 Août 2008)

bon, eh bien attendons !  
Merci


----------



## nlex (18 Août 2008)

Quelle est la meilleure application de ce type ? J'ai essayé celle de TripAdvisor mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça génial en voyage (d'ailleurs cela requiert de trouver une connection WIFI, voir même 3G car Map était incapable de me localiser, même avec du Wifi)


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

Moi je dis: YPMobile est sympa aussi.



> Quelle est la meilleure application de ce type ? J'ai essayé celle de TripAdvisor mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça génial en voyage&#8230; (d'ailleurs cela requiert de trouver une connection WIFI, voir même 3G car Map était incapable de me localiser, même avec du Wifi&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Sélection du 18/ 08/08 (bon, j'avoue, il est tard pour une sélection matinale, mais depuis aujourd'hui je bosse à 6h 

- Crazy Disco: John Travolta vous démange les pieds? Alors cette application est pour vous. Il s'agit en effet d'une boule à facette. Ca sert à rien et c'est gratuit!

- Hebrew: Bon, j'avoue peu de personne peut avoir une utilité à cette application. Il s'agit d'un dictionnaire anglais-hébreux. Pas encore complète comme version, mais intéressant pour les étudiants notamment... Payant (3,99&#8364

- Watch in change: Permet de faire des petites animation "image par "image". Payant (5, 49&#8364.

Edith: Ah je vois que le fil à été déplacé vers le forum ipod et non plus iphone...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

Mon élu de cette semaine??

Le jeu en partenariat avec Dixcovery Chanel: Canon Commando.
C'est un jeu à.....exploser de rire.
Fun, gratos, génial en gros!


----------



## nlex (19 Août 2008)

Simplify Media est sorti !


----------



## pac1404 (19 Août 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Simplify Media est sorti !


 
...et ça ne date pas d'hier, je l'utilise depuis la semaine passée... 

top programme nécessitant de laisser son mac allumé


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

Oui, ça fait un certain temps que le soft est sorti...

Et puis, en fait, je trouve que ça se rapproche un peu du P2P ce programme...mais bon, appréciation personelle!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, ça fait un certain temps que le soft est sorti...
> 
> Et puis, en fait, je trouve que ça se rapproche un peu du P2P ce programme...mais bon, appréciation personelle!



Ouai, d'ailleurs ce serai bien de pas aller plus loin...


----------



## petitchemin (19 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sélection du 18/ 08/08 (bon, j'avoue, il est tard pour une sélection matinale, mais depuis aujourd'hui je bosse à 6h
> 
> - Crazy Disco: John Travolta vous démange les pieds? Alors cette application est pour vous. Il s'agit en effet d'une boule à facette. Ca sert à rien et c'est gratuit!
> 
> ...




Bonjour
Pourquoi ce fil a été déplace dans la section iPod. On ne parle quasiment que d'app pour iPhone et iPhone 3G. Tres curieux comme choix ?


----------



## romain31000 (19 Août 2008)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pourquoi ce fil a été déplace dans la section iPod. On ne parle quasiment que d'app pour iPhone et iPhone 3G. Tres curieux comme choix ?


 
je me suis fais la même réflexion même si une partie de ces applications sont utilisables sur iPod Touch


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pourquoi ce fil a été déplace dans la section iPod. On ne parle quasiment que d'app pour iPhone et iPhone 3G. Tres curieux comme choix ?



Sûrement parce que le titre du post est "Appli [...] pour iPod".


----------



## nlex (19 Août 2008)

Oui dommage que le post passe sur la partie Ipod

Sinon Things vient de recevoir l'update que j'attendais, il se synchronise maintenant avec sa version Mac ce qui fait que je vais pouvoir commencer à l'utiliser !

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284971781&mt=8

prix : 8


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Hop là.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Hop là.



C'est le nouveau jeu de la semaine:
Retrouver le fil dans le forum? 



(Je pense également que c'est le bon choix, en attendant une meilleur organisation de la partie itunes/ipod/iphone/appli/etc...)

Sinon, pas de sélection aujourd'hui, rien de très emballant... De plus, j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment... Le rythme va plus être d'une sélection/semaine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

On y travaille.
Normalement, à la rentrée, il va y avoir une belle refonte de la partie iGeneration.
Avec, on l'espère, de nouvelles sections pour l'iPhone.


----------



## pim (21 Août 2008)

Suite à l'actu d'iGénération sur "L'iPhone comme calculette pour le lycée" parue ce matin, je me permets de refaire un petit "up" pour l'application TouchPlot qui est deux fois mieux que le logiciel trouvé par CL :rose: (il suffit pour s'en convaincre de lire les commentaires des utilisateurs  )

En revanche belle trouvaille avec "Tisser son réseau social avec WhosHere sur iPhone", une sorte de version bien moins ringarde du célèbre VSA de MSN


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Comme ça fait longtemps, petite sélection de mon cru 

- Cowabunga: Jeu débile qui consiste à faire passer des vaches au dessus d'une rivière. Gratuit.

- Etat piste: Très bonne application gratuite pour tous ceux qui pilote afin de préciser certains codes de vol.

- Moleskinary: Gestionnaire de notes qui à la presque seul mérite d'être très stylé.... 3,99 et 10,49.

- Merlot: Permet la gestion d'une cave à vin. Très bien fait quoiqu'un poil austère. Payant, 2,39.


----------



## pingada (27 Août 2008)

Euh euh dis donc Crazy Disco est payant désormais ;-(


----------



## nlex (28 Août 2008)

Sinon a propos de jeux j'ai acheté Ikanoid qui est assez sympathique. C'est une sorte de clone d'Arkanoid pour ceux sui connaissent (c'était sur Amstrad ce jeu je crois, ça rajeunit pas !). Pour le prix et si aime les casse brique c'est pas mal.

Sinon il y a deux jeux qui me font de l'oeil.

Critter Crunch. Sorte de puzzle game mais tres fun et très coloré !
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284068573&mt=8

Bubble Bash. Sorte de Pang revu et corrigé si j'ai bien compris.
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=282764294&mt=8

Chimps Ahoy a l'air pas mal non plus, vu la version gratuite. On commence à voir des jeux d'un bon niveau graphiquement je trouve. Surtout pour une non-console


----------



## tonio08 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour
je recherche une application qui permet de gérer des tâches mais qui les rappelle également. Je rentre une tâche ainsi que la date à laquelle je dois la faire et ce jour un message avec une sonnerie me le rappelle. (un peu comme le calendrier mais je voudrais une application dédiée)
Cela existe-il?
Merci


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> je recherche une application qui permet de gérer des tâches mais qui les rappelle également.



Une secrétaire ? 



C'est bon, c'est bon, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour
> je recherche une application qui permet de gérer des tâches mais qui les rappelle également. Je rentre une tâche ainsi que la date à laquelle je dois la faire et ce jour un message avec une sonnerie me le rappelle. (un peu comme le calendrier mais je voudrais une application dédiée)
> Cela existe-il?
> Merci



A ma connaissance une telle application n'existe pas encore 
En revanche, si tu cherches un bon gestionnaire de tâches gratuit avec indications du nombre de tâche en route (comme avec Mail), je peux que te conseiller Ipocratinate Mobile.

Et astico@, tu es en forme...


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> - Cowabunga: Jeu débile qui consiste à faire passer des vaches au dessus d'une rivière. Gratuit.



Heu... Attends, là je ne comprends plus. C'est sert à quoi de faire une sélection d'applications "préférées", si tu commences à y incorporer des jeux débiles ? :rateau: 

C'est quoi le but ? Indiquer tout ce que tu as pu tester, ou réellement ne retenir que les applications les plus intéressantes ?

Il va falloir te recalibrer, mon cher Antoine...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Mes appli préféré sont :
GTS World Racing,
Asphalt 4: Elite Racing
Parlingo
Tris
Enigmo
Aurora Feight


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Heu... Attends, là je ne comprends plus. C'est sert à quoi de faire une sélection d'applications "préférées", si tu commences à y incorporer des jeux débiles ? :rateau:



Parce que j'adore les choses débiles!!!
Et niveau jeu débile, cette application est dans mes préférés!! 

Sinon, je vous conseil un petit tour sur WorldWiki. Bien qu'en anglais, cette application gratuite, permets d'avoir les informations essentiels mais riches de presque tous les pays.


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Les applicatin debile est inutile, sont souvent les meilleures.


----------



## pingada (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui suis d'accord.
Dans le genre j'aime bien Wooo Button


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Wooo Button marche que sur iPhone, parceque il ne veux pas me le telecharger, ca me dit que ca n'est pas compatible. Sinon il y a Trism et Canon Challenge qui son sympa.


----------



## F118I4 (4 Septembre 2008)

La fonctionnalité qui tue avec Files (ou même avec Mobile Finder) c' est d' avoir accès à l' ensemble du répertoire de l' iPhone.
Uniquement pour les iPhone jailbreakés , en créant un lien symbolique depuis le terminal via SSH (commande:"  ln -s / root") dans le dossier Files de l' App ("cd /private/var/mobile/Applications/XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX/Documents/Files").

Pratique je trouve surtout pour visionner ce que l' on a téléchargé grâce au plugin SafariDL.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Ouai mais bon, faut jailbreaker. :mouais:


----------



## ced68 (5 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> La fonctionnalité qui tue avec Files (ou même avec Mobile Finder) c' est d' avoir accès à l' ensemble du répertoire de l' iPhone.
> Uniquement pour les iPhone jailbreakés , en créant un lien symbolique depuis le terminal via SSH (commande:"  ln -s / root") dans le dossier Files de l' App ("cd /private/var/mobile/Applications/XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX/Documents/Files").
> 
> Pratique je trouve surtout pour visionner ce que l' on a téléchargé grâce au plugin SafariDL.


Le thème du post c'est un peu pour iPhone NON jaibreaké


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Mais ce serait bien que l'appli apparaisse sur l'App Store (gratuit de préférence  ) !


----------



## F118I4 (5 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai mais bon, faut jailbreaker. :mouais:





ced68 a dit:


> Le thème du post c'est un peu pour iPhone NON jaibreaké


Oui enfin c 'est quand même une App dispo sur l' Appstore et pour le jailbreak même Woz (Steve Wozniak) a pwné son iPhone.






Lien: http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/09/03/steve-wozniak-an-advocate-of-iphone-hacking/


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais lui c'est un _early adopter_ ; et de toute manière la bidouille ne l'a jamais effrayé. Alors que le consommateur final recherche essentiellement la simplicité, légendaire chez &#63743;


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui enfin c 'est quand même une App dispo sur l' Appstore et pour le jailbreak même Woz (Steve Wozniak) a pwné son iPhone.
> ....



Pour piloter son segway à distance sans doute!


----------



## nicolasf (5 Septembre 2008)

Alors ça, je me demande comment il pilote à distance un Segway, et surtout à quoi ça lui servirait... :mouais: 

Pour tenter de rester dans le sujet, j'apprécie particulièrement Things dans la série des applications GTD. Je n'ai pas testé Omnifocus pour comparer, mais Things me convient parfaitement même si la version iPhone est moins complète que la version Mac (pas de tags ni d'Areas). Il reste quelques petits soucis, notamment avec la synchronisation, mais globalement ça marche parfaitement et j'oublie ainsi moins de choses (enfin, sauf quand j'oublie d'ouvrir l'application évidemment... ).


----------



## popsmelov (5 Septembre 2008)

bj, 

quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayé jaadu VNC.... ? ca vaut le coup ?

Merci


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2008)

Oui moi j'ai essayé. C'est lent mais totalement bluffant. Tout est prévu, clavier, souris très pratique, zoom, etc. Un petit essai du clavier :

Pqr defi je te reponds depuis lùiPhone; pqrfqit auqnd on q lq fle,,e de se lever du cqnq`: Les qccents sontq revoir en revqnche; ce sont les codes pour PC ceux lq 1

Traduction : Par défi je te réponds depuis l'iPhone ; parfait quand on a la flemme de se lever du canapé ; les accents sont a revoir en revanche, ce sont les codes pour PC ceux la !


Niveau codage des caractères français, c'est pas encore ça, mais le reste est fonctionnel, je vais valider ce message depuis l'iPhone


----------



## Nicoharp (5 Septembre 2008)

Alors pour moi :
Karajan : cher mais sympa ce petit programme et un ear training, donc ça concerne essentiellement les musiciens. Reconnaissance d'accords, d'intervalles, de notes et tempo c'est plus que complet !

Enigmo : super jeu de réflexion ! 

iPint = idiot, gratuit donc indispensable  Pour faire le kéké avec l'iPhone, mais ça ne remplacera pas une vraie


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

J'aimerais attirer toute votre intention sur un souhait qui m'est devenu très cher...

En complément d'un excellent Safari, j'aimerais voir débouler Google Chrome pour iPhone 3G.
Sans exclure une version iPod Touch (que je n'ai plus, puisque j'ai mon iPhone 3G), je pense tenir là une vraie idée pour Google!

Même si Androïd peut faire de l'ombrelle à un iPhone OS X, je pense que c'est une bonne idée...de l'inclure à iPhone.

Idée à débattre...très certainement.


----------



## Nicoharp (5 Septembre 2008)

quel intérêt ? :mouais:


----------



## Nicoharp (5 Septembre 2008)

Je rajoute un autre jeu :
Crash Bandicoot
excellent comme sensation de jeu !


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

En voilà un qui n'a pas encore testé Chrome. 
Si tu l'avais testé, ta réponse aurait été Oui, Pourquoi pas ou Non...

Élément de réponse: OmniBox + expérience Google, allié à la simplicité iPhone 3G + V1.
Mais aussi OS X software. 

Voilà pourquoi faire: proposer une excellente alternative à Safari!


----------



## Nicholasb24 (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonour à tous, 

Ce message n'as rien à voire avec ce forum.

Je voudrai juste vous dire    M E R C I

pour tous les prog indiqués et testés.


Meci


----------



## Nicoharp (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> En voilà un qui n'a pas encore testé Chrome.
> Si tu l'avais testé, ta réponse aurait été Oui, Pourquoi pas ou Non...
> 
> Élément de réponse: OmniBox + expérience Google, allié à la simplicité iPhone 3G + V1.
> ...



hehe en effet je ne l'ai pas testé :rateau:
me suis fait avoir


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Nicoharp a dit:


> hehe en effet je ne l'ai pas testé :rateau:
> Me suis fait avoir



Comme un bleu! 

Je pense que c'est une VBI (Vraie bonne idée).


----------



## jacghit (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Dans les applications proposées par AppleStore, existe-t'il une fonction "Recherche" qui me permettrait de retrouver dans mon calendrier dans iPhone G3 un événement et la date à laquelle il s'est produit ?
Bonne journée.
Jacques


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

jacghit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans les applications proposées par AppleStore, existe-t'il une fonction "Recherche" qui me permettrait de retrouver dans mon calendrier dans iPhone G3 un événement et la date à laquelle il s'est produit ?
> Bonne journée.
> Jacques


Il ne me sembe pas...
Je ne pense pas.


----------



## ced68 (7 Septembre 2008)

jacghit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans les applications proposées par AppleStore, existe-t'il une fonction "Recherche" qui me permettrait de retrouver dans mon calendrier dans iPhone G3 un événement et la date à laquelle il s'est produit ?
> Bonne journée.
> Jacques


Pas à ma conaissance


----------



## petitchemin (9 Septembre 2008)

sur l appstore on trouve des apps qui transforme l iPhone en règle de mesure.  je pense a Ruler. existe t il une app qui le transforme en kutch ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2008)

en kutch??? kezako?


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2008)

Un Kutch est une règle qui permet de faire des mesures de surface sur un plan de masse. Ça se présente comme 6 règles collées entre elles avec toute une graduation différente permettant de s'adapter à l'échelle de ton plan.

Et non, à ma connaissance, cela n'existe pas et personne n'a ça en préparation à mon avis  pourtant cela ne serait pas difficile a programmer. 

Une idée pour un développeur en manque


----------



## asticotboy (9 Septembre 2008)

Sur plan de masse, plan d'éxé, etc... en fait c'est une règle à 6 faces pour 6 échelles différentes. Petite précision sans aucune intention de flooder, bien entendu


----------



## F118I4 (9 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu' un a acheté Spore Origins sur iPhone ou iTouch???
Il est comment??


----------



## petitchemin (9 Septembre 2008)

Pardon pour le kutch, en français règle à échelle de réductions.
pour voir à quoi cela ressemble http://www.touslesprix.com/papeterie/cherche-kutch.html

ça permet de lire les distances sur les plans/cartes sans avoir à sortir la calculatrice.
le souci c'est qu'entre un plan d'exe(cution) qui représente dans le détail un objet et donc avec des échelles de l'ordre de 1/20 - 1/50 et un plan de cadastre qui représente une vue d'ensemble avec des échelles à 1/1000 1/2000, tu te trouves non pas avec un kutch mais avec au moins 2. Et évidemment tu ne te trimbales pas tout le temps avec 2 règles de 30 cm sur toi alors une app avec toutes les échelles de 1/10 à 1/5000 serait super. Elle pourrait dépanner pour une lecture rapide d'un plan, pour vérifier une cote.

voilà je dis ça, je dis rien ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Septembre 2008)

Je vous signale que "Air Sharing" est dispo sur AppStore pendant 2 semaines gratuitement, et aprés, il passe à 7e.
Il permet de connecter l'iphone au mac en wifi pour le charger de fichiers divers et variés.
Il existe d'autres soft, mais soit payant, soit en JB...


----------



## g.robinson (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour l'info ! Je teste dès ce soir...


----------



## nicolasf (10 Septembre 2008)

C'est malin, moi qui ai acheté DataCase il y a peu...  Comme quoi, il en faut jamais se presser. Merci pour l'info en tout cas ! 



De mon côté, je recommande chaudement Newsstand. Je l'ai découvert à la lecture d'un des nombreux tests d'iLounge, et je dois dire que je ne regrette pas mon achat. C'est un lecteur RSS, un de plus me direz-vous mais un différent et innovant sur la forme. Quand vous tournez l'iPod Touch/iPhone, vous obtenez une très séduisante présentation façon présentoir de journaux. Et quand vous tapez deux fois sur un des journaux ainsi présenté, le fil RSS s'ouvre toujours dans une présentation en journal.








Ajouté à cela une stabilité apparemment à toute épreuve (je ne m'avance pas trop sur ce point, n'utilisant l'application que depuis hier, mais je n'ai eu effectivement aucun problème) et une fonction de reconnaissance automatique de flux en donnant l'adresse d'un site (par exemple si je tape "macg.co" il trouve automatiquement tous els flux proposés par le site, igeneration et forum compris).

En fait, il me rappelle, mais pour iPhone, Times qui avait beaucoup fait parler de lui il y a quelques mois. Mais si l'interface de Times était très séduisante, le logiciel était vraiment trop buggué pour être utilisable et son prix de vente (30 $) était franchement exagéré par rapport à ce qu'il offrait, trouvais-je. Newsstand n'apporte certes rien sur le plan fonctionnel (si ce n'est la reconnaissance automatique de RSS que je n'ai trouvé nulle part ailleurs) mais son prix reste modéré (4 ) et il est totalement fonctionnel.

Restent quelques défauts qui seront, je l'espère en tout cas, peut-être réparés par les futures mises à jour : il n'y a aucun moyen d'exporter les flux voire, mieux, de les synchroniser ; par contre, on peut importer des flux depuis Bloglines ou un fichier OPML. De plus, il n'y a pas de mise à jour automatique des flux, il faut le faire manuellement. Par ailleurs, on ne peut pas supprimer des billets que l'on ne souhaite plus voir s'afficher mais seulement le flux complet  à noter par contre que l'on peut régler dans les préférences combien de billets veut-on conserver pour chaque flux. Enfin, il est vrai que la vue en mode horizontal n'est pas très pratique pour certains flux, notamment ceux avec de grandes images, car la place est réduite pour la lecture. Le plus ennuyeux pour les possesseurs d'iPod Touch (dont moi) qui ne sont pas connectés en permanence à Internet, on ne peut pas sauvegarder un article pour le lire hors-ligne...

Malgré ces défauts, je trouve que Newsstand est le meilleur lecteur RSS que j'ai pu voir à ce jour (je suis loin de les avoir tous testés ceci dit). Si vous voulez en savoir plus, et notamment voir l'interface grâce à une vidéo, visitez le site officiel...


----------



## pao2 (10 Septembre 2008)

air sharing est vraiment génial.


----------



## ced68 (10 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je vous signale que "Air Sharing" est dispo sur AppStore pendant 2 semaines gratuitement, et aprés, il passe à 7e.
> Il permet de connecter l'iphone au mac en wifi pour le charger de fichiers divers et variés.
> Il existe d'autres soft, mais soit payant, soit en JB...


Il faut créer un réseau wifi entre les deux ? Ou si ils sont sur le même réseau ça fonctionne ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Septembre 2008)

chez moi, c'est sur mon réseau wifi de la freebox


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour le tuyau le_magi61, et quel tuyau ! Par les airs ! 

Lien direct vers l'AppStore : Air Sharing


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Quelqu' un a acheté Spore Origins sur iPhone ou iTouch???
> Il est comment??



Oui, moi. Et c'est naze. Je m'attendais a autre chose, c'est un simple jeu d'arcade avec en plus un personnage genre Mr Patate a complété.

J'y ai joué 30 minutes et je ne suis pas certain d'y rejouer. On est loin des Sims et des interactivités et simplicité.


----------



## petitchemin (10 Septembre 2008)

pao2 a dit:


> air sharing est vraiment génial.



Bonjour,

J'utilise Datacase depuis sa sortie et j'ai installé air sharing hier.

Datacase semble plus rapide lors des transferts.
Air Sharing ne monte pas automatiquement comme HDD dans le finder à l'inverse de Datacase.

Par contre les deux sont loins de l'usage annoncé, en effet lire un pdf de quelques pages est une vraie galère car bien trop lent dans le scrolling.

finalement je m'en sers uniquement pour promener mes fichiers mais très peu pour les lire. sinon patience

j'espère que les prochaines mises à jour apporteront un peu de vélocité.

Pour le côté payant / gratuit, soit vous avez vraiment besoin de ce type d'app et vous payez (prix raisonnable) soit c'est pour tester et l'approche de airsharing est intéressante.

PS: merci aux dev de penser à nous permettre d'envoyer nos fichiers stockés par mail.


----------



## roulioSA (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche une apply qui permette de régler le réveil sur mode vibreur ( pratique pour les bibliotheques). J'ai tout essayé avec l'horloge de base mais je n'arrive pas a la faire vibrer.


----------



## ced68 (11 Septembre 2008)

Mon réveil vibre, il fait de la musique et il vibre. Il faut activer la vibration en mode normal. Je pense pas qu'il faille faire quelque chose de plus.


----------



## roulioSA (11 Septembre 2008)

bah c bien ça le pb c'est que ça vibre mais ça sonne aussi( pas terrible dans les lieux silencieux), d ou cette recherche de apply


----------



## pac1404 (11 Septembre 2008)

impossible de faire des mise à jour d'app ni d'en installer des nouvelles après avoir refait une restauration de l'iPhone. De plus, impossible de reprendre mes sauvegarde. J'ai tout essayé, pas trouvé de solution, je prie pour que la 2.1 corrige cela, sinon c'est retour Swisscom.


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2008)

Je me suis permis d'ouvrir une discussion sur Spore, je colle donc tout ce qui concerne ce jeu dans cette discussion vers la nouvelle et je vous invite à poster vos commentaires sur ce nouveau fil.


----------



## ced68 (12 Septembre 2008)

Tu te permet bcp de choses 

C'est beau d'être modo, ce sentiment de puissance tout ça 

[EDIT Gwen] en effet, et j'en profite. Mais si je faisais de la politique, je t'aurais dit. "C'est pour optimiser une lecture optimale que moi, je m'octroie le droit de vous rediriger vers ce poste qui saura passionner le peuple et qu'il fallait donc mettre en évidence"


----------



## nlex (12 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé mais il y a une application de stockage/lecture de fichiers et elle est gratuite pendant deux semaines :
*Air Sharing*

http://www.avatron.com/products/


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je vous signale que "Air Sharing" est dispo sur AppStore pendant 2 semaines gratuitement, et aprés, il passe à 7e.
> Il permet de connecter l'iphone au mac en wifi pour le charger de fichiers divers et variés.
> Il existe d'autres soft, mais soit payant, soit en JB...



oui, page précédente


----------



## ced68 (12 Septembre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé mais il y a une application de stockage/lecture de fichiers et elle est gratuite pendant deux semaines :
> *Air Sharing*
> 
> http://www.avatron.com/products/


Et même je pense que pas mal d'entre nous lisent les news de MacGé et iGeneration


----------



## pingada (12 Septembre 2008)

A ceux qui utilisent Air Sharing: pouvez-vous donner des exemples concrets de l'utilisation que vous en faites? merci


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2008)

Moi, oui : empêcher l'iPhone de "dormir" pendant 2 jours   Très sérieusement, j'ai dû charger mon iPhone quatre fois en deux jours, jusqu'à me rendre compte que les temps de "Utilisation" dénotées d'un gros problème. Problème qui a disparu juste après l'effacement d'Air Sharing (avec gros plantage de l'interface complète juste derrière). Je vais attendre avant de poursuivre plus avant avec cette application.


----------



## pingada (12 Septembre 2008)

ah oui? mais elle va pas devenir payante bientôt?


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2008)

Si, mais je l'ai "bien au chaud" dans la liste de mes applications


----------



## pingada (12 Septembre 2008)

Moi aussi, pas encore lancée. Mais tu comptais l'utiliser pour quoi par ex?


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2008)

pingada a dit:


> A ceux qui utilisent Air Sharing: pouvez-vous donner des exemples concrets de l'utilisation que vous en faites? merci



pas grand chose pour l'instant, si ce n'est un plan du metro parisien en PDF que j'ai ainsi à portée de main dans mon iPOD Touch


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> pas grand chose pour l'instant, si ce n'est un plan du metro parisien en PDF que j'ai ainsi à portée de main dans mon iPOD Touch



Pour ma part je l'utilise pour principalement deux choses. Lire mon fichier Number contenant tous mes tarifs d'impression de mon agence.

Deuxiement lire tranquillement mes PDF techniques sur inDesign ou mes PDF de Brick Journal que je n'ai toujours pas fini de consulter 

J'ai également certains projets en cours que je souhaite finaliser à la maison.

Voilà


----------



## petitchemin (12 Septembre 2008)

pingada a dit:


> A ceux qui utilisent Air Sharing: pouvez-vous donner des exemples concrets de l'utilisation que vous en faites? merci



Pour stocker des dossiers complets (0.5 à 1m3 de papier) pour les réunions en extérieur. Tu ne peux te trimbaler tout ton dossier et il te manque toujours l'info importante. 

Pour certains fichiers PDF de plusieurs Mo c'est crash automatique que ce soit avec airsharing ou datacase.


----------



## CBi (13 Septembre 2008)

pingada a dit:


> A ceux qui utilisent Air Sharing: pouvez-vous donner des exemples concrets de l'utilisation que vous en faites? merci



Mon idée est de copier des bouquins pour pouvoir toujours avoir quelque chose à lire sur mon iPod quand je voyage. Sur mon Palm, j'avais toujours 4-5 romans policiers dans la machine.

Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé.

Pour le reste (dossiers, plans, répertoires) que j'ai besoin de temps en temps, c'est finalement plus pratique de le mettre en PJ d'un mail que je m'envoie, plutôt que d'aller chercher mon iPod et de lancer Air Sharing.


----------



## pingada (13 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses. Elles m'ont donné des idées quant à mon utilisation personnelle.


----------



## marcooo (13 Septembre 2008)

Envoyé par *pingada* 

 
_A ceux qui utilisent Air Sharing: pouvez-vous donner des exemples concrets de l'utilisation que vous en faites? merci 

Moi, j'ai un des cartes au 25'000, j'en fais des copies d'écran de haute résolution (4M) et les envoie via datacase (mais ça peut très bien être air sharing) sur l'iPhone. Quand je suis perdu, ça m'est arrivé il y a 2 semaines en VTT dans les alpes, j'ai ouvert mon fichier jpeg et ai pu zoomé pour voir où j'étais...
Le transfert de jpeg via Mail compresse les photos et il est plus difficile de zoomer dedans 


_


----------



## petitchemin (14 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Mon idée est de copier des bouquins pour pouvoir toujours avoir quelque chose à lire sur mon iPod quand je voyage. Sur mon Palm, j'avais toujours 4-5 romans policiers dans la machine.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé.
> 
> Pour le reste (dossiers, plans, répertoires) que j'ai besoin de temps en temps, c'est finalement plus pratique de le mettre en PJ d'un mail que je m'envoie, plutôt que d'aller chercher mon iPod et de lancer Air Sharing.




Pour lire des pdf de plusieurs Mo, oublie c'est crash assuré et confort de lecture très bof.


----------



## greggorynque (14 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Mon idée est de copier des bouquins pour pouvoir toujours avoir quelque chose à lire sur mon iPod quand je voyage. Sur mon Palm, j'avais toujours 4-5 romans policiers dans la machine.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé.
> 
> Pour le reste (dossiers, plans, répertoires) que j'ai besoin de temps en temps, c'est finalement plus pratique de le mettre en PJ d'un mail que je m'envoie, plutôt que d'aller chercher mon iPod et de lancer Air Sharing.



pour les bouquins va voir stanza


----------



## Kiwi* (16 Septembre 2008)

Question con (et j'ai cherché hein!) ... 

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas moyen de renommer les applis histoire de ne pas se retrouver avec des noms comme "Break...cLite" ou "Labyrinth LE" (pour ne citer que deux de mes applications les plus nazes^^) et que ça fasse un peu plus propre comme présentation?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Lorsque tu fais un clic droit sur une application dans le dossier iTunes, tu as "obtenir des informations". Ensuite, dans l'onglet "info", tu ne peux rien modifier.
Je suppose donc que ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## Kiwi* (16 Septembre 2008)

Ouais je vois ça, c'est bien naze.

Haa! Je suis coupée dans mes élans de perfection sur mon matos! J'aime pas ça! :'(


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Kiwi* a dit:


> Ouais je vois ça, c'est bien naze.
> 
> Haa! Je suis coupée dans mes élans de perfection sur mon matos! J'aime pas ça! :'(



Va faire un tour du côté de windows mobile, y'a de quoi faire.


----------



## Kiwi* (16 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Va faire un tour du côté de windows mobile, y'a de quoi faire.




:mouais: Yurk *Chaire de poule le long de l'échine*


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Va faire un tour du côté de windows mobile, y'a de quoi faire.



Windows mobile, tu as casiment aucune applications !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Windows mobile, tu as casiments aucune application !



La logitheque WM est très très étendue (sans doute la plus importante des systèmes mobiles), il faut se renseigner un peu avant de raconter n'importe quoi...

Sinon, j'aime beaucoup ChimpsAhoy : casse brique assez originale et trè bien réalisé.


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Depuis quelque temps, ils sortent de bonne applications comme :
Real FootBall 08
Alsphalt Elite Racing
GTS World Racing
Stars Wars
Spore
Line Rider
Cérébrale Challenge
Tetris
Buble Bash (passé a 3euros)
X-Plane 9
Billy Frontier
Toy Bot
Pole Position
Funky Puch
Enigmo (passé a 3euros)


----------



## ced68 (17 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Depuis quelque temp, il sorte de bonne application comme :
> Real FootBall 08
> Alsphalt Elite Racing
> GTS
> ...


Merci de faire un peu attention à ton orthographe


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

Et toi à tes humeurs


----------



## ced68 (17 Septembre 2008)

Mais je suis de bonne humeur, ma remarque n'était pas du tout méchante (d'où le smiley) 

C'est juste qu'on est sur un forum, et qu'il est plus agréable de lire des posts où l'on écrit en français, voilà tout


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Je te comprend bien, mais je ne l'ai pas du tout pris mal  !
Ancienement j'était correcteur sur un forum qui n'existe plus.  J'ai tenus deux mois dans ce post, et aprés je n'ai plus tenus (a cause de reprise des classes).


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

Non mais vu qu'il n'y a qu'une phrase d'écrite (plus deux fautes à "passer") et le reste étant une liste de programmes je te trouvais un peu dur, c'est tout... d'où le smiley 

Moi je suis fou de Stanza et d'air sharing, cette deuxième sera ma première application achetée quand elle sera payante !


----------



## ced68 (17 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais c'était pour la liste d'applis et pour son post précédent également. 
Bref on va arrêter de parler de ça, et se concentrer sur nos applis préférées


----------



## nicolasf (17 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi je suis fou de Stanza et d'air sharing, cette deuxième sera ma première application achetée quand elle sera payante !




En théorie, elle ne deviendra pas payante pour toi. Sauf s'ils font une seconde application au nom différent et payant, les mises à jour sont gratuites donc si tu as eu le logiciel gratuitement, tu ne paies pas. En tout cas, pas à ma connaissance.

Et c'est vrai que Stanza est vraiment bien...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

Yeeees je me suis posé la question, si c'est le cas c'est ... de la boom de balle 
Cette application fera un malheur, elle est déjà au top des application gratuite et fera la même chose chez les payantes...

Quand à stanza, je cherche encore le moyen de charger ses propres livres facilement...
Mais c'est sinon vraiment bien foutu pour un truc gratuit, et quel plaisir de lire Arsène lupin dans la salle d'attente de l'hôpital 

PS: il est possible de mettre le texte en blanc sur noir avec un clic sous stanza, ce qui économisera vos yeux et votre batterie (rétro éclairage moins actif)


----------



## CBi (17 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ancienement j'était correcteur sur un forum qui n'existe plus.  J'ai tenus deux mois dans ce post, et aprés je n'ai plus tenus (a cause de reprise des classes).



:casse: ouille !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Quand à stanza, je cherche encore le moyen de charger ses propres livres facilement...
> Mais c'est sinon vraiment bien foutu pour un truc gratuit, et quel plaisir de lire Arsène lupin dans la salle d'attente de l'hôpital



Va voir par là


----------



## F118I4 (17 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu' un a Star Wars: The Force Unleashed? J' aimerai bien savoir un peu plus sur ce jeu??


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Quelqu' un a Star Wars: The Force Unleashed? J' aimerai bien savoir un peu plus sur ce jeu??


Moi oui !
Il est trés bien ! Et je peux te dire qu'il utilise énormément de batterie ! :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Moi oui !
> Il est trés bien ! Et je peux te dire qu'il utilise énormément de batterie ! :bebe:



Peux-tu nous en dire plus 
Notamment au niveau jouabilité, prise en main, durée de vie du jeu, etc...

Merci d'avance


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Je l'ai acheté ce matin. Alors, j'ai joué 20 minutes au jeu, parceque j'avais mas batterie chargée de moitier et elle c'est déchargée  :rateau: !

Prise en main : En 5min tu sais y jouer, mais tu apprend au fil des niveaux.
Durée de vie : Je ne l'ai pas terminé, mais les niveaux dure de 10min a 30min environ. 
Jouabilité : Trés bonne jouabilité, sauf que tu ne déplace pas le joueur, et c'est assé répétitif.
Rapport Qualité/Prix : 7,99euros A ne pas manqué !
Ma conclusin : C'est un titre à ranger au chaud dans son iPod Touch.

Si tu veux savoir autre chose, j'éditerais ce message.


----------



## CBi (17 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> En théorie, Stanza ne deviendra pas payante pour toi. Sauf s'ils font une seconde application au nom différent et payant, les mises à jour sont gratuites donc si tu as eu le logiciel gratuitement, tu ne paies pas. En tout cas, pas à ma connaissance.
> 
> Et c'est vrai que Stanza est vraiment bien...



D'après ce qui est dit dans la FAQ, la version actuelle (du logiciel présent sur le Mac, pas de l'iPhone App) est une Beta qui expire au bout de 2 mois. 
Tant que le logiciel est en beta, il est gratuit, mais sera à 15 dollars ensuite.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

mince je croyais qu'on parlais d'air sharing, si mes2 pgms gratuits préférés sur iphone deviennent payant .......


----------



## nicolasf (17 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> D'après ce qui est dit dans la FAQ, la version actuelle (du logiciel présent sur le Mac, pas de l'iPhone App) est une Beta qui expire au bout de 2 mois.
> Tant que le logiciel est en beta, il est gratuit, mais sera à 15 dollars ensuite.



Oui mais que le logiciel devienne payant ne signifie pas nécessairement que tu doives payer si tu l'as récupéré avant qu'il soit payant. En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai compris et constaté jusqu'ici.

Après, peut-être existe-t-il un mécanisme caché et jusque là non-utilisé (toujours à ma connaissance) qui permette à un développeur de faire passer son logiciel payant et faire payer tout le monde. Comme on sait qu'Apple a prévu de pouvoir bloquer à distances les applications, c'est possible techniquement je suppose. Ceci dit, on est censé pouvoir récupérer gratuitement un logiciel déjà acheté, et ce à n'importe quel moment donc je vois mal comment ça marcherait.

Par contre, ce que peut très faire le développeur, ce serait de ne plus mettre à jour la version actuelle et sortir un nouveau logiciel qui s'appellerait, par exemple "Air Sharing 2" et qui serait exclusivement payant. Ça s'est déjà vu dans l'AppStore mais ça ne serait pas très sympa de la part de ce développeur je trouve. Je veux dire, soit il vend son logiciel, soit il ne le vend pas, mais changer de politique en plein milieu me semble peu professionnel...


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

Salut a tous...

Juste pour dire que je ne trouve nulle part Ipint et Phonesaber sur l'applestore! ( oui, j aime les softs inutiles!)

Pourtant il me semble qu ils font partie des logiciels gratuits et fonctionnant sur Ipod Touch non jailbreaké!

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait l'aimable gentillesse de me guider la dessus?


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

une reponse: http://themacbox.co.uk/2008/08/phonesabers-future/

Rassurez moi et dites moi qu il y a moyen d'avoir ces appli une fois que j aurai jailbreake mon ipod touch...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

ohh si tu aimes l'inutile, cherche ibeer, pas pour le jeu, pour l'application qui fait fureur en soirée, je te laisse decouvrir...

Pour ton sabre laser, ils disent travailler avec THQ pour une appli officielle qui serais si possible gratuite et avec les vrais sons !


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ohh si tu aimes l'inutile, cherche ibeer, pas pour le jeu, pour l'application qui fait fureur en soirée, je te laisse decouvrir...
> 
> Pour ton sabre laser, ils disent travailler avec THQ pour une appli officielle qui serais si possible gratuite et avec les vrais sons !



Ok, mais Ibeer est payant lui!

C'est effectivement Ibeer qui m interesse, mais Ipint avait l'avantage d etre gratuit!

( et oui, en plus de poser des questions chiantes, je suis radin apres avoir investi autant dans mon appareil lol)


----------



## greggorynque (18 Septembre 2008)

je voulais dire ipint, lapsus.

Mais en tout cas je te comprend très bien, je trouve scandaleux de faire payer des jeux qui existent en flash sur internet (d'ailleurs pourquoi croyez vous que apple freine le développement de flash sur iphone  )

Tout ca parce que apple fait payer une petite fortue son +/.;:=%£$^¨de SDK .....


----------



## Bazinga (18 Septembre 2008)

Bon, pour info, j ai trouvé _Ipint _, pour d obscures raisons, il etait indisponible sur le apple store USA mais bien disponible sur le apple store francais ou Belge ( yeah, on a pas de gouvernement valable, mais on a des softs pour boire des godetsvirtuels!!)

dans la serie des jeux completements inutiles, j attends avec impatience: http://gizmodo.com/5048330/phonesaber-strikes-back-returns-as-lightsaber-unleashed

A plus' dans l'bus!


----------



## pac1404 (18 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté ce matin. Alors, *j'ai joué 20 minutes au jeu*, parceque j'avais mas batterie chargée de moitier et elle c'est déchargée :rateau: !


 
Je doute fortement qu'on puisse juger d'un jeu en 20 minutes et recommander de le ranger au chaud dans son iPod Touch ou son iPhone.

Il faudrait, avant de juger définitivement, voir ce qu'est la durée de jeu du soft. J'ai entendu 1h30, ce qui serait juste trop court. Mais en contre-partie il faudrait aussi juger de la prolongation de durée de vie par les modes supplémentaires.

Tout ça ne se fait pas en 20 minutes.


----------



## lanceloth (18 Septembre 2008)

pac1404 a dit:


> Je doute fortement qu'on puisse juger d'un jeu en 20 minutes et recommander de le ranger au chaud dans son iPod Touch ou son iPhone.
> 
> Il faudrait, avant de juger définitivement, voir ce qu'est la durée de jeu du soft. J'ai entendu 1h30, ce qui serait juste trop court. Mais en contre-partie il faudrait aussi juger de la prolongation de durée de vie par les modes supplémentaires.
> 
> Tout ça ne se fait pas en 20 minutes.


Non, mais je veux dire que j'ai pu y jouer que 20minutes !


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Bon, pour info, j ai trouvé _Ipint _, pour d obscures raisons, il etait indisponible sur le apple store USA mais bien disponible sur le apple store francais ou Belge ( yeah, on a pas de gouvernement valable, mais on a des softs pour boire des godetsvirtuels!!)
> ....A plus' dans l'bus!


 
je ne suis pas étonné, sachant qu'aux USA boire de l'alcool dans la rue de façon visible est interdit, qu'Apple ait retiré iPint de son store US.

Alors qu'en Belgique, il est clair que boire une pinte ne choquera personne! ( ce serait même le contraire qui serait jugé bizarre....)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Petite sélection de mon cru...

- Net Work to: Jeu du solitaire bien fait et gratuit. Il est possible de faire du 9 ou 12 case, de jouer en réseau wifi ainsi que changer l'image du fond avec une photo de sa propre bibliothèque.

- Holy Bible: Je pense en avoir déjà parlé et ce en bien, mais ces mises à jours fréquentes la rende encore plus intéressante. Maintenant la version française (un peu vieillote mais honorable pour celui qui ne fait pas d'étude ne théologie) peut-être téléchargée permettant ainsi une lecture hors ligne. 

- iGolf: Je vous laisse imaginer... Ne lâchez surtout pas l'iphone lors d'un swing... Gratuit

Sinon, petite récapitulation de mes applications dont je me sert au moins 1/2jour:

-  Shopping list: Payant, très pratique pour faire ses courses.

- Rss Store: Gratuit. Permets de lire des flux rss prédéfinis mais il est possible également de soumettre ses propres flux.

- Stanza: Gratuit pour lire tous mes ebooks. Simplement parfais, l'une des meilleurs application à ce jour selon moi. 

- Ultralingua: Application chère mais fort utile surtout que tu as habite dans une résidence internationale et que ton anglais n'est pas au mieux de sa forme.

- Balance: Gratuit. Application très simple mais suffisante pour savoir combien de sous il me reste sur le compte (ou plutôt savoir à combien je suis dans le rouge )

- Tasks: Gratuit. La fameuse application dont j'ai plus d'une fois clamer ses avantages dans la prise et l'organisation de notes.

- FileMagnet: Pour l'envoi de pdf ou autres fichiers de l'ordi vers l'ipod.

- HolyBible: Voir ci-dessus. (hé oui, je l'utilise plus d'une fois par jour, . Sont énervant tous ces artistes médiévaux à prendre leurs sujets dans la bible...)

- DiceMotion X: Gratuit. Pour jouer au Yams et/ou au 421 avec mes amis dans le train.

- WorldWiki: Gratuit. Pour améliorer mes connaissance en géographie...

Sans oublier, Sketches, Morocco (l'excellent jeu d'Othello), SkippyLite (jeu de solitaire), etc...

EDIT: Sans savoir pourquoi, les liens ne sont pas tous apparus et j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de tous les retrouvés...
EDIT2: Hé oui, je viens de me lever...
EDIT3: Je viens de faire 336,8


----------



## greggorynque (18 Septembre 2008)

moi j'ai calé un 16' au braintuner sans divisions 

d'ailleur en voila un truc que je conseille, braintunerlite


----------



## Le_luron (19 Septembre 2008)

j'ai fais 16' aussi mais AVEC division 
Par contre, l'appli Tasks n'est plus gratuite ? Ou je ne tombe pas sur la même... Quel est l'éditeur que tu as Antoine ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Le_luron a dit:


> j'ai fais 16' aussi mais AVEC division
> Par contre, l'appli Tasks n'est plus gratuite ? Ou je ne tombe pas sur la même... Quel est l'éditeur que tu as Antoine ?



Désolé, je parle de Ipocrastinate Mobile. J'ai dit "Tasks", car c'est sous ce nom qu'elle apparaît sur l'ipod.


----------



## Le_luron (19 Septembre 2008)

Merci. Effectivement, je l'avais repéré, mais elle est trop évoluée pour mes besoins... Je voulais une todo liste que je pourrais utiliser pour faire la liste des courses aussi. Là, ça me semble compliqué... T'as pas une autre appli à proposer (gratuite) ? Merci


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Oui mais que le logiciel devienne payant ne signifie pas nécessairement que tu doives payer si tu l'as récupéré avant qu'il soit payant.



Au bout de 2 mois, si = la version actuelle de Stanza (du logiciel présent sur le Mac) est une Beta qui expire, c'est à dire qu'on ne peut plus l'utiliser, au bout de 2 mois.

Mais effectivement tu pourras toujours utiliser la partie iPod/iPhone gratuitement.


----------



## twinworld (20 Septembre 2008)

est-ce que l'un-e de vous a connaissance d'une application qui permettrait de faire de l'ordre dans les fichiers téléchargés ? Je m'explique : j'ai installé FileMagnet et DataCase. Ce que je voudrais pouvoir faire ensuite, c'est prendre les photos chargées avec datacase et les ranger dans le dossier "photo", puis faire pareil avec des documents pdf que je rangerais dans FileMagnet (qui fonctionne assez bien comme visualisateur, je trouve) ou dans un dossier dédié d'un autre visualisateur.

Si vous avez une suggestion, n'hésitez pas


----------



## F118I4 (20 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble qu' avec mobileFinder , tu peux déplacer , modifier ou effacer un fichier ou doc etc..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

Allez hop, quelques applications que j'aime bien 

- iEphémeris: Application gratuite pour les amateurs d'astronomie et les curieux, permettant notamment de savoir au jour le jour dans quelle phase se situe lune.

- Big Bang Board Games: Les célèbres jeux bien connus des macusers arrivent enfin sur nos joujous. L'application coût 6euro mais regroupe 6 jeu et de grande qualité et notamment un jeu d'échec, qui est selon moi le meilleur actuellement proposé...

Bon finalement, ça ne fait que 2 applications pour ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Bon, aucune réaction, je continue...

- Antidote Mobile: Application très utile pour améliorer la maîtrise de la langue française, j'avoue en avoir encore grandement besoin.... Deux (gros) bémols, l'application ne comprend pas un correcteur orthographie et le prix est assez élevé, j'aurai aimé moins de 10 (16 actuellement). Cependant, l'application comprend 10 dictionnaires ainsi qu'autant de guides de grammaire, de rédaction ou autres...

- GoVelib: Nouveau parisien, cette application m'a été fortement utile plus d'une fois... Elle indique les bornes les plus proches après vous avoir localisé en vous renseignant sur le nombre restant de vélos disponible. L'application est à ses début et demande certes à évoluer, mais elle est cependant très prometteuse. De plus, ce qui ne gâche rien, l'application est gratuite.

-


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2008)

Antidote m'intéresse fortement, malgré son prix élevé (mais à relativiser : par rapport à un vrai dictionnaire, ça ne fait pas grand chose finalement). 

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est le nombre d'entrées indiquées dans le descriptif : 118000 mots, c'est quasiment deux fois plus que le Petit Robert (j'ai la version papier de 2007) et cela me semble énorme. Ceux qui l'ont acheté et testé, quels genres de mots y a-t-il en plus ? Par exemple, le dictionnaire contient-il des termes techniques, scientifiques, ou autre ?

Par ailleurs, plusieurs commentaires de l'AppleStore font état de nombreux bugs qui rendraient même l'utilisation du dictionnaire impossible. Quelqu'un confirme ou infirme cette information ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## twinworld (22 Septembre 2008)

Nicoharp a dit:


> Alors pour moi :
> Karajan : cher mais sympa ce petit programme et un ear training, donc ça concerne essentiellement les musiciens. Reconnaissance d'accords, d'intervalles, de notes et tempo c'est plus que complet


vous avez vu ? il y a un Karajan gratuit (Karajan Beginner). Je teste.


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ....
> - GoVelib: Nouveau parisien, cette application m'a été fortement utile plus d'une fois... Elle indique les bornes les plus proches après vous avoir localisé en vous renseignant sur le nombre restant de vélos disponible. L'application est à ses début et demande certes à évoluer, mais elle est cependant très prometteuse. De plus, ce qui ne gâche rien, l'application est gratuite.
> 
> -


 

Voilà l'appli que j'attendais pour mes déplacements en Velib! 

Il ne manque plus que les bornes Velib soient dotées de bornes WiFi (même restreintes au seul accès au site Vélib) et ce sera parfait ('cause que je n'ai qu'un iPOD Touch et non un iPhone...)


----------



## twinworld (22 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est le nombre d'entrées indiquées dans le descriptif : 118000 mots, c'est quasiment deux fois plus que le Petit Robert (j'ai la version papier de 2007) et cela me semble énorme.


peut-être qu'ils comptent une entrée pour chaque verbe conjugué à chaque personne et à chaque temps.


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> peut-être qu'ils comptent une entrée pour chaque verbe conjugué à à chaque personne et à chaque temps.


 
sans oublier les pluriels et couples féminin/masculin pour les adjectifs! :rateau:


----------



## Ordha (22 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Antidote m'intéresse fortement, malgré son prix élevé (mais à relativiser : par rapport à un vrai dictionnaire, ça ne fait pas grand chose finalement).
> 
> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est le nombre d'entrées indiquées dans le descriptif : 118000 mots, c'est quasiment deux fois plus que le Petit Robert (j'ai la version papier de 2007) et cela me semble énorme. Ceux qui l'ont acheté et testé, quels genres de mots y a-t-il en plus ? Par exemple, le dictionnaire contient-il des termes techniques, scientifiques, ou autre ?
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que l'application a planté quelques fois sur mon iPhone... Mais rien qui ne soit suffisamment systématique pour en empêcher l'utilisation. En général, quand ça plante, ça fonctionne dès que je relance l'appli. Malgré ces quelques plantages qui seront, je l'espère, corrigés dès la première révision, Antidote reste un excellent produit. La seule chose qui manque, à mon sens, est un dictionnaire étymologique ou, si ce n'est un dictionnaire complet, du moins une étymologie simplifiée pour chaque terme.

En ce qui concerne le nombre d'entrées, je pense qu'ils font leur calcul en ajoutant le dictionnaire, celui des synonymes, des antonymes, des occurrences, etc.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour cet avis.

Les plantages évoqués sur l'AppStore étaient complets et provenaient d'iPod ou iPhone jailbreakés. Malheureusement pour moi, j'avais voulu tester il y a quelque temps le jailbreak et donc l'application est inutilisable (elle plante systématiquement).

Mais si le jailbreak est enfantin (fait en quelques minutes, même pas besoin de restaurer), le "unjailbreak" est paradoxalement plus complexe puisqu'il réclame une restauration complète de l'iPod. J'espère que les sauvegardes vont jouer leur rôle, mais de toute façon il me reste à remettre sur mon iPod Touch 32 go archi complet toute la musique et les vidéos. Du coup, ça va prendre du temps...


----------



## greggorynque (22 Septembre 2008)

Oui enfin restaurer un iphone n'est pas plus complexe que de le jailbreaker, loin de la, ca se fait en un seul clic... et au pire tu perdra tes notes et tes SMS


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est long, et marche mal voire, jusqu'ici, pas. Enfin, l'iPod a bien été restauré mais il a alors voulu utiliser une sauvegarde effectuée lors de la synchronisation et depuis, il ne démarre plus. La pomme charge, j'ai ensuite une roue qui tourne pendant quelques temps avant de rebooter.

Bref, ça n'est pas au point et je ne vois pas pourquoi si c'est facile dans un sens, ça ne pourrait pas être aussi facile dans l'autre sens. C'est un détail qui m'avait échappé quand j'ai fait la procédure de jailbreak, et j'aurais bien aimé le savoir car franchement, ça ne m'a pas apporté grand chose et qu'est-ce que ça me fait ch...

Mais on dérive du sujet initial là...


----------



## garsducalvados (25 Septembre 2008)

Tunic Guitar Free : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=291589177&mt=8

Un accordeur de guitare dans l'iphone (très bonne idée ).
Dés que je prend ma gratte je test .

.Matt


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, bonjour,

Petite sélection du 25/09/08

- Vegas Pool: Jeu gratuit de billard. Les graphismes sont certes pas mirobolant mais le jeu est sympathique pour se divertir de temps en temps.

- WallpapersSearch:  Application qui cherche des wallpapers assez cool pour l'ipod/l'iphone. L'interface est simple mais très efficace. Elle est gratuite qu'aujourd'hui pour fêter l'anniversaire de son développeur. Très sympa comme cadeau .

- Lockbox:Permet de gérer ses données privées/confidentielles dans une interface très claire et assez jolie avec de belles icônes. Existe en version gratuite ou pro à 1,59.

Sinon, Sketch a reçu une màj assez importante avec de nombreuses nouveautés (Mise en place d'un module de saisi de texte, de nouveaux objets à insérer, Web sharing export, etc...)

Sans oublier la mise à jour de PhoneSaber, mais assez décevant .


----------



## twinworld (25 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> est-ce que l'un-e de vous a connaissance d'une application qui permettrait de faire de l'ordre dans les fichiers téléchargés ? Je m'explique : j'ai installé FileMagnet, Air Sharing et DataCase





saint_shaka a dit:


> Il me semble qu' avec mobileFinder , tu peux déplacer , modifier ou effacer un fichier ou doc etc..


Alors j'ai essayé Mobilefinder, mais c'est le même topo  qu'avec les trois autres applications : elles servent à faire du transfert de données entre un ordi et un iPhone. 

Ce que je voudrais pouvoir faire : 
- prendre une photo avec l'iPhone
- déplacer la photo du dossier image de l'iPhone (ledit dossier est invisible, un des rôles de l'appli recherchée serait de le faire apparaître) vers MagicMagnet (par exemple). 
- depuis MagicMagnet de l'iPhone, transférer la photo dans le dossier MagicMagnet de l'ordi. 

les avantages ? 
- ne pas devoir passer par iPhoto pour importer une photo de l'iPhone sur le mac
- réunir un ensemble de documents dans la boîte AirSharing (par exemple) de l'iPhone et faire le transfert vers l'ordi en une seule fois.

Autrement dit, est-ce que quelqu'un connaît une application qui fait apparaître les dossiers invisibles de l'iphone, qui permet de sélectionner les fichiers contenus dans ces dossiers invisibles, et de les rediriger vers une autre application ou un autre dossier de l'iPhone ?


----------



## nicolasf (25 Septembre 2008)

Ça existe, mais à ma connaissance uniquement avec un jailbreak (que je ne recommande pas, en tout cas sans être conscient de ses inconvénients)...


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2008)

PhoneView (à installer sur le Mac) peut-être....






Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il permette de TOUT afficher, mais en tout cas il permet d'accéder au dossier image (DCIM) de l'iPhone/iPOD Touch une fois celui-ci brancher au Mac


----------



## twinworld (25 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ça existe, mais à ma connaissance uniquement avec un jailbreak


merci pour le conseil. Pour tout dire, je n'avais pas l'intention de jailbreaker mon appareil. J'ai pas attendu 1 année pour la sortie officielle du téléphone avec un abonnement, pour tout faire sauter maintenant 




r e m y a dit:


> PhoneView (à installer sur le Mac) peut-être.... Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il permette de TOUT afficher, mais en tout cas il permet d'accéder au dossier image (DCIM) de l'iPhone/iPOD Touch une fois celui-ci brancher au Mac


 Merci !! c'est ce que je voulais ! J'ai acheté l'appli. Pour accéder aux photos, il n'y a même pas besoin de passer par le dossier DCIM. Un simple clique sur l'icône "album" suffit. Merci encore !


----------



## F118I4 (26 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Alors j'ai essayé Mobilefinder, mais c'est le même topo  qu'avec les trois autres applications : elles servent à faire du transfert de données entre un ordi et un iPhone.
> 
> Ce que je voudrais pouvoir faire :
> - prendre une photo avec l'iPhone
> ...


Dans ce cas si tu as un iPhone jailbreaké,  tu télécharges depuis Cydia MobileFinder (version Jailbreak + puissante et en + gratuite) ensuite tu crées un lien symbolique (répertoire root) dans var/mobile/Media ensuite c' est bon.


----------



## twinworld (26 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> merci pour le conseil. Pour tout dire, je n'avais pas l'intention de jailbreaker mon appareil. J'ai pas attendu 1 année pour la sortie officielle du téléphone avec un abonnement, pour tout faire sauter maintenant





saint_shaka a dit:


> Dans ce cas si tu as un iPhone jailbreaké,  tu télécharges depuis Cydia MobileFinder (version Jailbreak + puissante et en + gratuite) ensuite tu crées un lien symbolique (répertoire root) dans var/mobile/Media ensuite c' est bon.


non, je n'ai pas d'iphone jailbreaké. Merci du conseil tout de même


----------



## nicolasf (26 Septembre 2008)

Je pensais à cette application en effet, mais ne savais pas qu'elle existait aussi sur Mac... Merci pour l'info remy, et content que tu ais trouvé ton bonheur twinworld...


----------



## Ordha (27 Septembre 2008)

Depuis ce matin, quand je clique sur "Toutes les applications iPhone" dans l'iTunes Store, je n'ai plus que 88 pages d'applis (contre près de 190 hier) et il n'y a plus aucune des apps publiées après le 15 septembre 
C'est pareil chez vous ?


----------



## AppleGold (27 Septembre 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Depuis ce matin, quand je clique sur "Toutes les applications iPhone" dans l'iTunes Store, je n'ai plus que 88 pages d'applis (contre près de 190 hier) et il n'y a plus aucune des apps publiées après le 15 septembre
> C'est pareil chez vous ?



Salut,

C'est pareil chez moi !!!


----------



## nicolasf (27 Septembre 2008)

C'est certainement un bug temporaire de l'AppStore...


----------



## Ordha (29 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est certainement un bug temporaire de l'AppStore...



C'est du temporaire qui dure, apparemment  En plus, le lien "toutes les applications iPhone" n'existe plus. Et il me semble qu'il n'y a plus d'app publiées depuis le 27.


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement, il y a des changements : il n'y a plus les liens "Toutes les applications..." sur le côté (je veux dire, plus aucun). :mouais:

Soit c'est une mise à jour qui dure, soit c'est définitivement comme ça. Pourquoi, là je ne sais pas (les voies de la Pomme sont impénétrables comme chacun sait). 

Par contre, il y a toujours des nouveautés, en tout cas des mises à jour...


----------



## Ordha (29 Septembre 2008)

A la demande du "Kid" , je poste ici mon avis sur iSort, une app qui permet de gérer des bases de données sur iPhone. 

Les +:
. une application qui gère des bases de données sur l'iPhone.
. une application intégralement en français avec un développeur français 
. on peut gérer autant de bases de données que l'on veut.
. une bonne interface assez intuitive (sauf une petite réserve -> à voir dans les points négatifs)
. une grande souplesse dans la forme des fiches: on peut choisir soi-même les champs (texte, photo, case façon "interrupteur iPhone"), leur taille (texte long ou court, 3 tailles de photos), leur format (normal, adresse web, adresse mail, contact).
. une application qui a l'air très stable (chez moi en tout cas -> iPhone 3G non-jailbeaké)
. un tarif raisonnable de 3,99 &#8364;

Les -:
. quelques bugs dans la saisie (on ne peut pas toujours fermer la correction automatique proposée par l'iphone )
. le passage entre visualisation et modification d'une fiche est trop souvent involontaire car il suffit de toucher un champ. J'aurais préféré une touche spéciale pour passer en modification: ça m'éviterait d'avoir à annuler pour revenir en mode visualisation à chaque fois que je fais défiler la page...
. pas de synchro avec le Mac (mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était prévu dans une prochaine mise-à-jour)
. pas de possibilité de choisir les images dans le format d'affichage en "liste".

Pour ceux qui veulent avoir des détails sur son fonctionnement, rendez-vous ici et ici. 

En résumé, iSort est une bonne application iPhone dont je me sers fréquemment. La question  est de savoir si je continuerais à l'utiliser si Bento venait à sortir une extension iPhone...  

Voilà M'sieur antoine59


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ton avis !

J'attends la synchronisation avant de me décider (je me demande avec quoi cela se synchroniserait d'ailleurs) mais cette application me semble intéressante...


----------



## Ordha (29 Septembre 2008)

Le développeur parle ici d'import-export en format CSV.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci _beaucoup_ pour cet avis fort éclairant sur cette application...
Je pense que je vais la tester très vite 
(Désolé, peux pas de coupdeboulertoutvert, faute à qui tu sais )


----------



## privateryan (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour est ce que vous savez si une appli du type coconut battery existe pour l'iphone (% de batterie restante, nb de charges, etc ?)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

privateryan a dit:


> Bonjour est ce que vous savez si une appli du type coconut battery existe pour l'iphone (% de batterie restante, nb de charges, etc ?)
> 
> Merci



Sur iPhone jailbreaker seulement. C'est un logiciel qui permet aussi de gérer tout les consommateur d'énergie en une seule page.

Sur l'AppStore, ça me dit rien.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

et le nom ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Batterie Info il me semble.
Mais c'est pour iPhone/iTouch jailbreaker. Donc, rien à faire ici.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

oui tout a fait, il n'y a que des gens serieux ici, donc merci a titre informatif


----------



## asticotboy (30 Septembre 2008)

Et donc rien de ce type pour iPhone non jailbreaké ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui tout a fait, il n'y a que des gens serieux ici, donc merci a titre informatif



Rien ne t'empêche de créer un fil pour parler des applis pour iPhone/iTouch jailbreaker. 



asticotboy a dit:


> Et donc rien de ce type pour iPhone non jailbreaké ?



Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## graciabp (30 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir

j'ai un souci avec min Iphone 3G, quand je choisis une appli à télécharger, il me demande de saisir les données du compte. J'essaie le code pin, ça ne marche pas; Ni l'adresse mail que j'ai configuré sur le Iphone. Désolée, c'est peut-être tout bête, mais je n'arrive à télécharger aucune de ces applis... quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? me dire où je peux trouver ces éléments ? merci


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2008)

Il s'agit de l'adresse mail et du mot de passe du compte iTunes Store, celui que tu rentres dans iTunes quand tu veux acheter quelque chose.

Si tu ne connais plus ton mot de passe, tu as un lien pour le retrouver depuis iTunes il me semble.


----------



## graciabp (30 Septembre 2008)

je n'ai pas de compte itunes store, je dois souscrire pour accéder aux appli ? ce qui m'ennuie, c'est qu'ils demandent d'office le n0 de la carte bleue, c'est incontournable ? merci


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

il y a qques techniques permettant de créer des comptes sans cartes bleue a partir d'offres de musiques gratuite (genre 10 chansons offertes)

Cherche de ce coté la pour ne pas rentrer le numér de carte...

Le pire c'est qu'apple oblige quasiment à activer l'option achat en un click ce qui veux dire qu'un clic de travers te coute cher... .... (c'est scandaleux je trouve)


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2008)

Oui, tu es obligé d'ouvrir un compte, et oui tu es obligé de donner un numéro de carte bleue. En fait, non, tu peux aussi acheter une carte de rechargement et créer un compte grâce à cette carte. 

Mais donner un numéro de carte bleue ne t'engage à rien et tu peux ne télécharger que des applications gratuites.

Tu auras aussi accès au single gratuit de la semaine par exemple... 

EDIT : grillé...

Et effectivement, il y a des moyens d'ouvrir un compte par des offres gratuites, c'est vrai.


----------



## Ordha (1 Octobre 2008)

[Mode coup de gueule ON]
Apparemment, la suppression des liens "toutes les applications gratuites", "toutes les applications payantes" et "toutes les applications iPod Touch" qui étaient sur la page d'accueil de l'App Store, semble se confirmer. 
J'ignore le but poursuivi par Apple en compliquant ainsi la navigation sur l'App store mais ça m'agace profondément. C'était pourtant bien pratique de cliquer sur  ce lien et d'avoir chaque jour, sur la même page, toutes les nouvelles applications, toutes catégories confondues ! Maintenant, pour repérer les nouveautés (et pas seulement celles qui sont commercialement mises en avant sur la première page de l'App Store), il faut se taper chaque catégories l'une après l'autre 
Oui, je sais, c'est un détail mais je n'aime pas qu'Apple aille dans le mauvais sens et perde en simplicité et en efficacité pour ce que je soupçonne être des raisons bassement économiques.
[Mode coup de gueule OFF]

Je lance une pétition ou pas ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour chercher (et surtout trouver) des appli, il existe un site tres bien fait : 
http://www.apptism.com/


----------



## nicolasf (1 Octobre 2008)

Tout à fait pour apptism, ce site est très bien fait...

Par contre, il est lié au store américain uniquement je crois donc les prix sont en dollars et les liens mènent au magasin américain...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> [Mode coup de gueule ON]
> Apparemment, la suppression des liens "toutes les applications gratuites", "toutes les applications payantes" et "toutes les applications iPod Touch" qui étaient sur la page d'accueil de l'App Store, semble se confirmer.
> J'ignore le but poursuivi par Apple en compliquant ainsi la navigation sur l'App store mais ça m'agace profondément. C'était pourtant bien pratique de cliquer sur  ce lien et d'avoir chaque jour, sur la même page, toutes les nouvelles applications, toutes catégories confondues ! Maintenant, pour repérer les nouveautés (et pas seulement celles qui sont commercialement mises en avant sur la première page de l'App Store), il faut se taper chaque catégories l'une après l'autre
> Oui, je sais, c'est un détail mais je n'aime pas qu'Apple aille dans le mauvais sens et perde en simplicité et en efficacité pour ce que je soupçonne être des raisons bassement économiques.
> ...



Je rejoins complètement l'avis d'Ordha 

Après la suppression du mode aléatoired'iTunes8, ce coup tordu de l'AppStore est vraiment limite

Si tu fais une pétition, ce qui ne servira à rien, saches que je serais le 1er signataire


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2008)

J'ai joué un peu à Kroll, "le plus beau jeu sur l'iphone" d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur le net...
Effectivement c'est beau, mais c'est chiant : tu avances, tu tapes, tu avances, tu tapes...


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ...Après la suppression du mode aléatoired'iTunes8, ...


 
Quelle suppression de mode aléatoire?


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Quelle suppression de mode aléatoire?


Je pense qu'antoine59 fait référence à ce problème-là.


----------



## pim (2 Octobre 2008)

Vous savez tout le bien que je pense de TouchPlot, la géniale application de tracé de courbes ; le développeur propose maintenant une version gratuite, TouchPlot Lite. Plutôt cool ! 



graciabp a dit:


> le n0 de la carte bleue, c'est incontournable ?



Ce n'est plus incontournable désormais, puisque l'on trouve ces fameuses cartes iTunes dont parle nico_linux facilement, par exemple aux caisses de tous les magasins Carrefour. J'en fais l'expérience en ce moment, puisque je suis sans carte bancaire par suite d'un vol de mes numéros en ligne (merci Safari et son absence d'anti-pishing  ).


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour l'info pim ! 

Je ne suis pas du tout sûr d'avoir l'utilité d'une telle application, donc cette version gratuite me permettra de tester à moindre frais pour ainsi dire...


----------



## Makhno (10 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous pour ce long flots d'apps... 
Pas encore d'iPhone chez moi mais ça ne saurait tarder (enfin, je l'espère...). 

Quelques petites questions : 

- Trouveriez vous un intérêt à stanza si le soft à installer sur le mac devient payant ? (à quel prix ? Rien sur le site de l'éditeur...)
Je suis vraiment déçu d'avoir appris ça aujourd'hui... Je me réjouissais déjà de faire ma petite lecture sur des livres numériques... Je sens que ça va me passer sous le nez... Sauf si le soft a un prix vraiment correct... 
que pensez vous de ereader ?

- Le SDK empêche-t-il la mise en place d'une app de gestion de l'énergie ? Vous êtes plusieurs à la réclamer ici et je trouve que ce serait vraiment une bonne chose... 

- Est-ce que certains ici ont testé les différentes apps qui permettent de transférer des fichiers sur l'iPhone ? J'avoue qu'elles sont payantes, pas forcément envie de tout acheter pour supprimer ensuite... Alors, filemagnet, mobile finder, datacase, air sharing, qui est la meilleure ? 
J'ai vu sur le net briefcase mais pas encore sur l'appstore, vous connaissiez ? 
A l'air vraiment géniale... Traduite dans 9 langues donc sûrement en français. Le développeur indique sur le blog qu'elle a été soumise le 5, qu'elle sortira d'abord sur les store US et canada. Il veut que ça suive vite pour l'Europe... 

Me semble que j'avais d'autres questions, j'aurai dû écrire avant... A part demander une app qui fait le ménage, je vois pas  ^^

Je vous embêterai donc une prochaine fois sûrement ! 

EDIT : J'ai retrouvé une de mes questions! C'est revenu avec la news de iGé qui parle de Pointer Remote. Ça n'a pas l'air trop mal. 
J'ai lu dans ce topic qu'il y avait déjà une appli qui fait ça pour Keynote. 
Il me semble aussi (et c'est ça que je n'arrive pas à retrouver) qu'une app faisait déjà ça pour powerpoint. Ça vous dit quelque chose ? On voit la diapo, on passe à la suivante, etc... Ou alors j'ai confondu et c'est à celle pour keynote que je pense...


----------



## twinworld (11 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> - Est-ce que certains ici ont testé les différentes apps qui permettent de transférer des fichiers sur l'iPhone ? J'avoue qu'elles sont payantes, pas forcément envie de tout acheter pour supprimer ensuite... Alors, filemagnet, mobile finder, datacase, air sharing, qui est la meilleure ?


j'ai installé les 4. Les 4 applications rendent les mêmes services en utilisant des moyens de connexions différents. Aujourdh'ui, FileMagnet a planté alors que je lisais un document pdf dessus. "Fichier avec des dimensions d'affichage ne convenant pas" qu'elle a dit, plus ou moins, l'application. Il avait 4 pages ledit fichier. Je sais pas si c'est effectivement mon document qui convenait pas ou si FileMagnet va me planter à chaque fois. J'utilise pas encore assez souvent. Donc pour le moment, j'ai pas de préférence. J'utilise en fonction du moment et de la situation. Je suis connecté avec un câble, j'utilse de préférence FileMagnet ou DataCase. Je dois me dépêcher et je suis pas relié par câble, j'ouvre AirSharing. 



Makhno a dit:


> J'ai vu sur le net briefcase mais pas encore sur l'appstore, vous connaissiez ? A l'air vraiment géniale...


Je connaissais pas. Je suis allé voir la page que vous avez mise en lien. A la lecture des infos, je me dis que c'est une application de plus concurrente de celles que vous avez citées. Certes, elle permettra de transférer des fichiers d'un iPhone à un autre, mais je crois que d'autres applications le permettent déjà. 

A mon avis, le principal problème actuellement dans le transfert de fichiers, ce n'est pas tant l'application utilisée que le cloisonnement du système OS iPhone. En effet, vous pouvez pas déplacer sur votre iphone, un document qui est téléchargé dans le dossier de FileMagnet, par exemple, vers le dossier de BriefCase en vue du transfert par cette application.


----------



## Makhno (11 Octobre 2008)

Salut ! 

Merci de la réponse 

On peut faire ces transferts par cable ? J'ai dû rater cette précision... 
Autre question : lesquels réclament un soft sur le mac, lesquels s'en passent ? 

Pour briefcase, le développeur indique qu'il s'est focalisé sur le mac. Connexion SSH et iphone en client plutôt que serveur. Si quelqu'un ici y voit une méga différence, qu'il me l'explique lol ! Client vs serveur, ça je vois à peu près, en gros, c'est qui se connecte à qui. Mais SSH, blablabla...

Marci again !!


----------



## twinworld (11 Octobre 2008)

FileMagnet : une application sur le mac. Glisser ses dossiers sur l'icône de l'application. Ouvrir FileMagnet sur l'iphone (au début de la session de transfert). 

DataCase : pas d'application sur le Mac. Transfert par Wifi. 
Finder => Aller => Se connecter au serveur => introduire adresse ftp donnée par l'application

AirSharing : pas d'application sur le Mac. Transfert par Wifi. 
Finder => Aller => Se connecter au serveur => introduire adresse ftp donnée par l'application 

MobileFinder : pas d'application sur le Mac. Transfert par Wifi. 
Finder => Aller => Se connecter au serveur => introduire adresse ftp donnée par l'application 

Je corrige, avec toutes ces applications, on peut transférer soit par câble USB, soit par WiFi. Et puis dans mon esprit, une des applications pouvait être utilisée avec iDuck ou Fetch. Mais je retrouve plus laquelle. Bref, c'est dire que je les utilise pas souvent  

Je les ai testées parce que je cherchais une application qui permettait le transfert/déplacement des documents dans l'iphone (déplacer une photo envoyée avec AirSharing depuis le dossier AirSharing dans le dossier Photos). Et puis quelqu'un ici m'a conseillé PhoneView, qui est chouette. Voilà


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Pour DataCase, tu nas pas besoin de faire la procédure indiquée sous Leopard, liPod apparaît automatiquement et immédiatement dans la liste des périphériques connectés au réseau. Cest dailleurs ça qui ma poussé à la choisir : on peut difficilement faire plus simple sur Mac...


----------



## Bazinga (11 Octobre 2008)

Yeah enfin des appli vraiment utiles comme je les cherchais!!!!

Il y a des equivalents gratuits a datacase??? un drive WIFI sur lequel on ne doit pas installer de programmes sur le Mac et qui repere directement un nouveau drive me parait EXC-EP-TI-ON-NEL!!!!! j ai meme un peu de mal a croire que ce soit aussi simple!


----------



## Makhno (11 Octobre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> FileMagnet : une application sur le mac. Glisser ses dossiers sur l'icône de l'application. Ouvrir FileMagnet sur l'iphone (au début de la session de transfert).
> 
> DataCase : pas d'application sur le Mac. Transfert par Wifi.
> Finder => Aller => Se connecter au serveur => introduire adresse ftp donnée par l'application
> ...



Super post, merci ! 

Je laisse donc tomber filemagnet. Je ne trouve pas pratique le besoin d'avoir un soft sur le mac... 
Air sharing à l'air terrible. Je suis dégouté de ne pas l'avoir téléchargé quand il était gratuit... 
Pour Datacase, plusieurs commentaires sur l'appstore disent qu'il a du mal à afficher des pdf avec des accents ou qu'il est plantogène... vous confirmez ?
Et enfin mobilefinder a fait parler de lui avec sa lenteur ou ses bugs sur de gros pdf... c'est toujours le cas ? On peut s'y connecter avec un client ftp. Iduck, ça n serait pas cyberduck plutôt ? 

Je ne trouve pas phoneview sur l'appstore, ça ne serait pas une appli avec jailbreak ?

c'est vraiment bête qu'on ne puisse pas choper les apps payantes en démo pour un jour ou quelques heures...


----------



## twinworld (11 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Pour Datacase, plusieurs commentaires sur l'appstore disent qu'il a du mal à afficher des pdf avec des accents ou qu'il est plantogène... vous confirmez ?


Je voulais tester pour les pdf, mais je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, je ne peux plus modifier DataCase. Je peux monter l'iPhone sur l'ordi, je peux voir ce qu'il y a dedans le dossier DataCase, mais impossible d'écrire dessus. Le format est en NFS. Faudra que je creuse la chose. 



Makhno a dit:


> Iduck, ça n serait pas cyberduck plutôt ?


oui, c'est bien CyberDuck, je confonds toujours les deux noms. J'utilise Fetch. Pour moi toutes autres applications s'appellent iDuck. C'est plus simple à se souvenir ;-))



Makhno a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas phoneview sur l'appstore, ça ne serait pas une appli avec jailbreak ?


Non mon iPhone n'est pas Jailbreaké. J'ai téléchargé l'appli ici
http://www.ecamm.com/mac/phoneview/


----------



## Makhno (11 Octobre 2008)

Phoneview a l'air bien mais si j'ai bien lu on ne peut lire ses fichiers sur l'iPhone... Ça le transforme finalement en grosse clé USB... 

Datacase a donc bien l'air d'être buggué... 

Reste MobileFinder et Air sharing... Je pense que le second sera mien... Trop de gens sur l'appstore se plaignent de la difficulté d'ouvrir quelques gros pdf avec mobile finder... Ceci dit, sur le site de l'éditeur, une version 1.1 est annoncée (là c'est 1.0.1) pour bientôt (me rappelle plus la date...). 

Et briefcase qui arrive bientôt... 

So wait & see !

Merci !


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Il faut bien avoué que loffre est multiple et que ça nest pas facile de sy retrouver. Je recommande le comparatif quiLounge a fait à ce sujet, cest en anglais mais très intéressant.

Je nai pas remarqué que DataCase soit buggé mais cest vrai que jutilise assez peu lapplication et surtout pour des transferts entre ordinateurs...


----------



## Bazinga (11 Octobre 2008)

pourquoi tout ce qui est simple est compliqué?

est ce si mechant que ca de se servir de son ipod comme clef usb wifi sans devoir debourser et sans installer de programmes ( ou meme via cable, mais sans devoir installer itunes ou autre logiciel sur l autre PC/Mac)???

Ca me choque de plus en plus cette philosophie qui retire enormement de liberte...


----------



## twinworld (11 Octobre 2008)

J'ai refait quelques tests sur FileMagnet, DataCase, AirSharing et MobileFinder. J'ai transféré un dossier contenant 
- un document pdf de 795 kb. Le texte est en français avec accents : document A
- une lettre au format Word : document B
- le document Word qui a servi a faire le pdf ci-dessus, qui contient des paragraphes avec des tabulations : document C
- un document Excel contenant les onglets de différentes feuilles de calcul : document D

FileMagnet ouvre sans problème le document A. On peut lire le document A dans le sens vertical et horizontal sans problème. FileMagnet ouvre le document B. FileMagnet ouvre le document C, mais l'affiche sur une colonne de 2 cm. au lieu de l'entier de l'écran. Le lien internet contenu dans le document C est actif. Ce lien internet est un document pdf. Le document peut être lu. FileMagnet ouvre le document D et permet de naviguer dans les onglets.

DataCase est mort chez moi. Je ne peux plus modifier le dossier créé, donc je ne peux plus rien transférer dessus. J'ai réparé les autorisations, mais rien n'y fait. Pour le moment, j'ai pas cherché à aller plus loin.

AirSharing mêmes remaques que pour FileMagnet. Les deux applications se comportent de manière similaire.

MobileFinder (s'utilise avec un client ftp CyberDuck ou Fetch, par exemple) ouvre le document A. On peut lire le document A dans le sens vertical. Mais lorsqu'on tourne l'iphone dans le sens horizontal, le tiers inférieur de la zone d'affichage n'est pas utilisée. Lorsqu'on revient à l'affichage vertical, cette zone reste inactive et constitue une bande blanche sur le côté droit de l'écran. MobileFinder ouvre le document B. Je n'ai pas pu télécharger le document C dans MobileFinder. Message d'erreur : "Fetch ne peut envoyer "Nom-du-doc.doc" parce que le serveur FTP a envoyé une réponse inattendue. Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à Fetch ou à MobileFinder. MobileFinder ouvre le document D et permet de naviguer dans les onglets. 

Remarques sur PhoneView. L'application est sympa pour faire de l'ordre dans les dossiers de base de l'iPhone : Albums, Caméra. Depuis le mac, on peut déplacer des photos, ou en ajouter directement depuis l'ordi vers le téléphone mobile. Elle permet également, entre autre, d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil aux conversations SMS. Enfin, elle permet d'utiliser l'iPhone comme disque grâce à un dossier "Disk". Le truc nouille, pour aller dans le sens de Makhno, c'est qu'on a pas accès aux dossiers des autres applications installées, telles que AirSharing ou FileMagnet. Il n'est pas possible non plus de créer un dossier visible depuis l'iPhone. Celui-ci ne peut donc servir qu'au transport des documents, mais pas à leur visualisation. Enfin, si l'ordi d'arrivée ne dispose pas de PhoneView, on peut pas récupérer les données.


----------



## Makhno (12 Octobre 2008)

Un seul mot : 

Merci !  Je peux pas mettre de coup de boule mais le c&#339;ur y est ! Respect pour tous ces tests ! 

J'en reste donc pour air sharing. Sauf si briefcase arrive et déchire tout ou que la maj de mobile finder le remet d'aplomb.

Edit : 400ème post lol


----------



## mamma (12 Octobre 2008)

Ne pas oublier Files, qui fonctionne sans logiciel via une connexion Webdav

Perso c'est celui que j'ai choisi mais n'ayant pas acheté les autres je ne peux pas comparer !

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=285578660&mt=8


----------



## Moulick (12 Octobre 2008)

Personne ne parle de Files.. ça fait tout comme air sharing, ça existait avant air sharing. Et le bouton de connexion se trouve en page d'accueil, ce qui à l'époque (air sahring vers. 1) n'était pas le cas sur air sharing. Le seul truc c'est que files n'a jamais été gratuit. Mais il est pas cher, comme la plupart des progs du store (enfin mis bout à bout ça fini par faire un peu mal au portefeuille)


----------



## Moulick (12 Octobre 2008)

Oui bon j'avais oublié d'envoyer la réponse du coup ça arrive en double, au même moment. Pffft. Enfin content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à utiliser Files


----------



## Makhno (12 Octobre 2008)

Oh oui, Files ! Je découvre, merci de l'info les gens ! 

Ceci dit, je viens de me taper le test d'iLounge, je suis un poil plus tenté par datacase que par Files... 
Certes, Files a une ou deux chouettes options, comme les bookmarks dans un gros fichier ou une fonction de recherche dans le dossier. Mais cependant, il semble planter sur les gros pdf... Ça pour moi c'est rédibitoire, le pdf et moi c'est une grande histoire d'amour... 

Datacase en face fait envie (lol je disais avant que je ne le voulais pas... ). On le lance et hop, il monte sur le mac (rooo le vilain ). Il a quelques autres trucs sympa : tout passe en mode paysage (interface comprise), rapide on dirait et permet de se connecter à l'iPhone depuis un navigateur internet pour DL un fichier. Pratique pour passer un fichier à un collègue. Direct sur son ordi, sans prise de tête, même chez windoze... 

Reste Air Sharing qui n'est pas testé chez iLounge. Je ne parle pas des autres apps qu'iLounge teste, elles n'ont pas l'air chouette... MobileFinder, on va attendre, ce que reporte ilounge est assez dingue... Ceci dit, la maj arrive alors... 
Bref, datacase ou air sharing (j'aime bien le premier qui monte direct sur le mac...), je tirerai à pile ou face !

Edit : je viens de faire un tour sur l'appstore, air sharing est mieux noté en étoiles que les autres. 
Question : vous attachez de l'importance à ces notations ? Fiables ou pas ?


----------



## AppleGold (12 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, je ne tiens pas compte des étoiles sans avoir vu les commentaires qui vont avec. Disons qu'en fonction du commentaire, je juge de la véracité de la notation ...


----------



## nicolasf (12 Octobre 2008)

Oui, faut se méfier du nombre d'étoiles. Par contre, il y a des commentaires souvent utiles et intéressants à côté de nombreux commentaires sans intérêt. 

J'ai acheté DataCase suite au test d'iLounge et j'en suis conscient. Sur Leopard, le fait qu'il n'y ait rien à faire est quand même un plus non négligeable...


----------



## Makhno (12 Octobre 2008)

On est bien d'accord. J'ai même déjà vu des gens noter 4 étoiles avec un message où ils posent une question... Ceci dit, dans le cas de air sharing, il y a plus de 140 ou 150 évaluations... Alors la moyenne fait que... Nan ? :rateau:



nico_linux a dit:


> J'ai acheté DataCase suite au test d'iLounge et j'en suis conscient.



lol heureusement que tu es conscient de tes actes  
Et c'est clair que la connexion automatique est un chouette plus... Même si macOs retient les adresses auxquelles on s'est déjà connecté...


----------



## nicolasf (12 Octobre 2008)

Conscient que mes doigts ont fourché en tout cas...


----------



## pao2 (12 Octobre 2008)

iDicto est actuellement gratuit. C'est un enregistreur et les enregistrement sont accessible par le web.


----------



## Moulick (13 Octobre 2008)

heu... les notes d'air sharing pour les 3/4 ont été données au moment où celui-ci était gratuit. Et la gratuité sur le store donne une ou deux étoile de plus que pour un soft équivalent mais payant.


----------



## twinworld (13 Octobre 2008)

j'ai recherché dans le forum, mais j'ai rien trouvé. Personne n'a évoqué Mental Case comme application ? C'est un programme qui permet de faire des fiches de mémorisation sur son ordi et de les télécharger ensuite sur l'iphone. On peut charger des images et différentes options (temps de réflexion, fréquence d'apparition, etc) sont disponibles. Je commence à tester. L'appli est gratuite pendant un mois et ensuite 25$.


----------



## mamma (13 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi l'avantage de Files c'est que l'iphone devient un serveur wifi surlequel tout le monde peut se connecter ! (j'imagine que tous les softs basés sur Webdav le font)


----------



## nicolasf (13 Octobre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai recherché dans le forum, mais j'ai rien trouvé. Personne n'a évoqué Mental Case comme application ? C'est un programme qui permet de faire des fiches de mémorisation sur son ordi et de les télécharger ensuite sur l'iphone. On peut charger des images et différentes options (temps de réflexion, fréquence d'apparition, etc) sont disponibles. Je commence à tester. L'appli est gratuite pendant un mois et ensuite 25$.



Je ne connaissais pas, mais ça a l'air intéressant, je vais tester ça.

Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Makhno (13 Octobre 2008)

mamma a dit:


> Pour moi l'avantage de Files c'est que l'iphone devient un serveur wifi surlequel tout le monde peut se connecter ! (j'imagine que tous les softs basés sur Webdav le font)



Datacase le fait aussi !  Permet même d'afficher son contenu dans une simple page oueb 

Au sujet de mental case : ça a l'air chouette mais (ben oui, faut un mais...) l'appli à installer sur le mac est gratuite pour une période d'essai de 30 jours


----------



## twinworld (14 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Au sujet de mental case : ça a l'air chouette mais (ben oui, faut un mais...) l'appli à installer sur le mac est gratuite pour une période d'essai de 30 jours


oui, j'ai noté qu'elle était payante après un mois de test. Je ne sais plus qui relevait plus haut dans ce fil que ce qui était dommage avec les applications payantes de l'iPhone, ce n'est pas tant le fait qu'elles soient payantes, mais qu'il n'y ait pas une période de test. Ben pour celle-ci, il y a  

Personnellement, ça me dérange pas de payer quand j'ai besoin d'une application et que celle que je choisis répond à mes attentes.


----------



## Makhno (14 Octobre 2008)

Hihihi... C'est moi qui réclamait la période de test  J'avais pas vu les choses dans ce sens là... Puis là, on peut avoir l'appli pour iphone gratuitement et la garder. En revanche, le soft pour l'ordi se bloquera au bout de trente jours... C'est pas exactement la même chose... Pourquoi le soft ne serait-il pas non lui non plus gratuit pendant trente jours ? 
Je suis râleur ce matin en même temps, c'est vrai qu'un développeur au ventre plein c'est mieux...


----------



## mamma (14 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Datacase le fait aussi !  Permet même d'afficher son contenu dans une simple page oueb
> 
> Au sujet de mental case : ça a l'air chouette mais (ben oui, faut un mais...) l'appli à installer sur le mac est gratuite pour une période d'essai de 30 jours



Je croyais que Datacase archait avec un logiciel propriétaire pour envoyer des fichiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon un petit tour...

- Juxtaposer: Application très sympa permettant de jouer sur plusieurs photos superposées, 0.79.

- AroundMe: Pour savoir ce qu'il y a autour de vous, banques, resto, ciné, etc... Très simple, gratuit, interface pas trop laide et en français.

- Lux Touch: Jeu gratuit, très belle interface. il s'agit en quelque sorte d'un Risk simplifié.


----------



## Ordha (14 Octobre 2008)

Merci à antoine59 de continuer à nous conseiller des applications iPhone. En ce qui me concerne, j'avoue que depuis que le lien "toutes les applications iPhone" a disparu de l'iTunes Store, je trouve la recherche d'app très très laborieuse.  Et puis, mais dites-moi si c'est moi qui délire, je trouve qu'il y a moins d'app qui sortent chaque jour et surtout, beaucoup moins de gratuites:mouais::hein:


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Je rappelle également l'existence de ce site, qui est très bien fait:



le_magi61 a dit:


> Pour chercher (et surtout trouver) des appli, il existe un site tres bien fait :
> http://www.apptism.com/


----------



## Moulick (15 Octobre 2008)

J'ai remarqué les mêmes choses, Ordha, en ce qui concerne la fréquence et les app gratuites (mais c'est tout à fait normal). Par contre, vu que toute app sur itouch marche sur iphone... je ne comprend pas ton autre remarque...


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2008)

Une partie listant toutes les applications, gratuites ou payantes, en fonction de leur date d'ajout ou de mise à jour, manque cruellement en effet.

Avant, je cherchais les appli intéressants, maintenant, je me laisse plus guidé par les trouvailles, notamment dans ce fil.


----------



## Ordha (15 Octobre 2008)

Moulick a dit:


> je ne comprend pas ton autre remarque...



Il y a encore peu, il y avait trois liens depuis la page d'accueil de l'App store dont un qui s'intitulait "Toutes les applications iPhone". Je trouvais cela très pratique car on pouvait alors classer toutes les apps par date de sortie et ainsi, avoir en un clin d'oeil toutes les nouveautés, toutes catégories confondues. Je sais qu'il y a des sites qui font cela maintenant coucouivoli) mais je trouvais cela pratique d'y avoir accès sans avoir à sortir d'iTunes. Je peux comprendre qu'Apple enlève le lien qui permettait d'avoir d'un seul coup toutes les app gratuites (même si je ne trouve pas ça très fair-play de la part de mon fabricant informatique préféré ), mais le lien dont je parle n'enlevait rien aux apps payantes puisqu'elles faisaient partie de la liste...  Ce qui m'a énervée dans l'histoire c'est que quand je m'en suis ouverte au support de l'iTunes Store, ils ont joué les imbéciles en disant "un lien? quel lien? non, non, il n'y jamais eu ce genre de lien..." :mouais: Si j'avais su, j'aurais fait une capture d'écran.



gwen a dit:


> Une partie listant toutes les applications, gratuites ou payantes, en fonction de leur date d'ajout ou de mise à jour, manque cruellement en effet.
> 
> Avant, je cherchais les appli intéressants, maintenant, je me laisse plus guidé par les trouvailles, notamment dans ce fil.



+1 et le résultat est que je télécharge beaucoup moins d'apps qu'avant (gratuites et payantes).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Je crains que le site indiqué par Divoli, bien que pratique, répertorie des applications qui ne sont pas distribuées sur le Store Français, Belge ou Suisse. 

Je vais essayer de m'atteler à un post qui regroupe toutes les applis de ce sujet avec un bref descriptif dès que j'ai un peu de temps.


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je crains que le site indiqué par Divoli, bien que pratique, répertorie des applications qui ne sont pas distribuées sur le Store Français, Belge ou Suisse.
> 
> Je vais essayer de m'atteler à un post qui regroupe toutes les applis de ce sujet avec un bref descriptif dès que j'ai un peu de temps.



Ah bon ? L'iTMS n'a pas un caractère international dans le contenu de ses ventes ? :mouais: Ca me parait un peu tiré par les cheveux... 

J'ai fait plusieurs fois appel à ce site, et j'ai pu télécharger plusieurs applications. Essayez et vous verrez.

Le fait que les prix soient indiqués en $ n'a strictement rien à voir; choisissez n'importe quelle appli et cela vous renverra vers le site iTMS de votre pays (en l'occurence vers le store français avec des prix en &#8364.

Perso, c'est la recherche directe sur l'iTMS qui m'avait paru problématique; c'est souvent compliqué et extrêmement long (ou alors je m'y prends mal). Par exemple, lors de la sortie d'Antidote Mobile, j'avais dû chercher durant dix bonnes minutes en faisant défiler des pages pour savoir si l'appli était déjà en vente ou non...


----------



## nicolasf (15 Octobre 2008)

Il y a des applications vendues sur le store américain uniquement. 

Donc ça pose problème pour quelques applications...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Idem avec la musique. Tu as des albums vendu uniquement sur certains store.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Je me suis permis une petite infidélité au fil...:rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je fais peur ou quoi!!!

Aucun post après moi 

Ben je continue, avec ma petite sélection...

- ESPN Cameraman: Jeu des 7 erreurs sur des photos de sports. Sympa 5 min pour occuper des enfants, gratuit...

- Touch Hokey: Le fameux jeu avec le galet. Je sais plus le nom en français, mais on le trouve souvent dans les fêtes foraines. Application bien faite et gratuite.

Et j'en profite pour dire un grand merci pour les cdb:rose:


----------



## Moulick (18 Octobre 2008)

De plus en plus de (bon) jeux et de moins en moins de (bonne) applis sur le store. L'iphone et l'ipod toooouch sont-ils en train de devenir des PSP+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Disons que le marché vidéo ludique est plus rentable...


----------



## Nicholasb24 (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que quelqu'un connais un pour iTouch un dictionnaire Français/Néerlandais ?

Comme vous l'avez compris, je vis en Belgique.....


----------



## Ordha (19 Octobre 2008)

Nicholasb24 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un connais un pour iTouch un dictionnaire Français/Néerlandais ?
> 
> Comme vous l'avez compris, je vis en Belgique.....



Apparemment, il n'y a pas encore de dictionnaire et les applications de traduction qui proposent le néérlandais sont loin de faire l'unanimité. Il semblerait que SlovoEd en propose un sur son site mais il n'est pas (encore?) dispo sur l'App Store.


----------



## albert13 (20 Octobre 2008)

j'ai acheté l'appli il y a quelques semaines et j'attendai enfin qu'il mette à jour pour lire et importer les fichier excel !

ils viennent de faire la mise à jour et oh surprise on peut lire les fichiers tableur réalisés sur iphone enregistrés en XML et les sauvegarder

SAUF QUE... SAUF QUE... il y a un gros blem (je pense si je ne me trompe pas..)

si je fais un fichier tableur avec OpenOffice et que je l'enregistre au format Excel 2003 XML, l'appli sur mon iphone n'arrive pas à le lire :-(((

si vous utlisez cette appli merci de m'éclairer

@+


----------



## Makhno (20 Octobre 2008)

Tu parles de tableur, je rebondis : 

Est-ce qu'il existe une appli pour créer et rédiger des .doc ou .odt ?


----------



## Exxon (21 Octobre 2008)

Idem à quand une appli pour gerer les MMS!!!


----------



## twinworld (21 Octobre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> []Je commence à tester. L'appli est gratuite pendant un mois et ensuite 25$.


ça fait pas un mois, mais voilà où j'en suis : 
- création et organisation de flash cards : facile et rapide. 
- création, organisation, retouche ne se font que depuis l'ordi
- transfert et mise à jour des dossiers : par câble ou wi-fi. ouvrir les applications sur l'ordi et sur l'iphone. demander à synchroniser sur l'ordi et sur l'iphone. valider l'appareil choisi sur l'ordi (ça paraît fastidieux, mais c'est pas si lourd que ça en a l'air). mise à jour/transfert de données très rapide. 
- téléchargement de bases de données sur l'ordi, importation dans mental case de l'ordi et mise à jour de l'iphone
- sites de bases de données : http://www.flashcardexchange.com/ Ces flash cards sont consultables en ligne. On peut s'interroger sur l'ordi. Par contre si on veut les télécharger et les importer sur son iphone, il faut payer une taxe unique de 19,95$. Beaucoup de disciplines, mais je n'ai rien trouvé en français sur ce site. 
- après une recherche sur Google, peu de sites de flash cards/bases de données en français. Les quelques rares qui existent sont liés à des boîtes qui vendent des méthodes d'apprentissage des langues. 

En résumé, pour les francophones pur et dur, l'appli (25$ pour l'ordi, celle de l'iphone est gratuite) est un bon investissement si vous avez beaucoup de matières à réviser. Si en plus vous avez déjà l'habitude de rédiger vos propres cartes de mémorisation et que vous disposez d'un iphone, Mental Case ne peut que vous faciliter la vie.


----------



## eljeff (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis le développeur de l'application iTimeSheet, une application de *gestion des tâches* pour iPhone et iPod Touch disponible sur l'AppStore.

A l'occasion de la sortie de la *version française* de cette application, j'aimerais connaître votre avis sur cette application, la manière dont vous l'utilisez.
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas cette application, rendez-vous sur itimesheet.org ou directement sur l'AppStore.

Cordialement

Jean-François GRANG


----------



## Makhno (23 Octobre 2008)

Yep ! 

Briefcase est sorti ! 3&#8364;99. 
Il y a une version lite qui est gratuite. 

Je viens de tester la gratuite. Je vais essayer de compléter rapidement ce qu'apporte le test d'iLounge... 

Alors :

- cette appli fonctionne en client serveur et pas en serveur. Ce n'est pas l'ordi qui s'y connecte puis dépose des choses sur le serveur. C'est l'iphone, client, qui se connecte à l'ordi. On navigue alors sur l'iPhone dans les dossiers de l'ordi et on clique pour télécharger les fichiers que l'on veut sur son iPhone. 

- La connection est pas compliquée : il faut activer dans Préférences/Partage la case session distante. Perso je n'autorise pas pour tout le monde, juste mon utilisateur. 
Briefcase est capable de retenir login et mdp donc on ne le tape qu'une fois. 

- la version gratuite ne permet pas de télécharger des dossiers. Seulement des fichiers... C'est le point négatif de la version gratuite... Mais gratuite... 

- marche que sur mac. Peut-être Linux. Pour Windows, apparemment, faut bidouiller... Pas forcément pratique pour une clé usb... 

- le téléchargement est plutôt rapide. J'ai pas de point de comparaison avec d'autres apps mais bon. 28 Mo en 10 ou 15 secondes... Un poil plus peut-être. 

- J'ai testé un fichier excel : les lignes de mon tableau n'apparaissent pas... Pas essayé d'autres tableaux alors... 

- J'ai testé un pdf : aucun problème d'accent ou autre. 

- La lecture des fichiers peut se faire en portrait et paysage. Cependant (iLounge notait cela pour les autres apps...) l'interface ne tourne pas : elle reste en mode portrait... Dans mon souvenir seul Datacase fait cela. Peut-être air sharing mais je n'ai rien lu sur lui...

- J'ai testé avec le même gros pdf (26,7 Mo!!) que iLounge. Bah vl'a que mon iPhone reboot! Je l'avais laché des yeux tellement il ramait bah voilà... 30 secondes de roue dentée qui tourne. Puis 2 minutes de roue dentée qui tourne de demi-tour en demi-tour (bref, ça rame sévère) et là pof, redémarre... 

Briefcase n'aime pas les gros pdf ! 

-> D'ailleurs, question : est-ce que quelqu'un qui a air sharing peut tester avec ce pdf ? Histoire de voir ce que cette app a dans le ventre.. iLounge ne l'a pas testée... 

Je crois que j'ai fait le tour... Puis je dois bouger alors... J'en mettrai peut-être plus plus tard!

Edit : j'ajoute : on ne peut pas charger de dossier avec la version gratuite. Les fichiers sont donc tous dans une grande liste, rangée par ordre alphabétique. Beaucoup de fichiers = pas pratique... Serait chouette le classement par date de téléchargement... Mais bon, gratuit...

Edit 2 : on supprime les fichiers comme dans mail (glissé vers la droite ou la gauche ou alors bouton modifier, clic sur le sens interdit).


----------



## Ordha (23 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> -> D'ailleurs, question : est-ce que quelqu'un qui a air sharing peut tester avec ce pdf ? Histoire de voir ce que cette app a dans le ventre.. iLounge ne l'a pas testée...



Je viens de tester ce même gros fichier pdf avec air sharing. Voilà les résutats:

. Temps de chargement du fichier: environ 30 secondes
. L'ouverture de ce fichier cause les mêmes résultats qu'à toi: l'iPhone rame pendant trois minutes puis se reboot tout seul. J'ai donc effacer le fichier...
. J'ai essayé avec les deux fichiers plus petits (6,8 et 9,5 Mo) qui sont aussi sur le site d'iLounge et là , aucun problème pour ouvrir les fichiers pdf. La fluidité de défilement des pages n'est pas top mais, au moins, on peut lire les pdf.

Voilà.


----------



## Makhno (23 Octobre 2008)

Merci !! 

Rien à voir : 
Tasks (nommé iProcrastinate Mobile) est vraiment vraiment vraiment vraiment mortel... Peux plus m'en passer (au bout de deux jours...) !


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> []Briefcase n'aime pas les gros pdf !





Ordha a dit:


> Je viens de tester ce même gros fichier pdf avec air sharing. []
> . L'ouverture de ce fichier cause les mêmes résultats qu'à toi: l'iPhone rame pendant trois minutes puis se reboot tout seul


J'ai testé avec FileMagnet et Mobile Finder et c'est pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Tasks (nommé iProcrastinate Mobile) est vraiment vraiment vraiment vraiment mortel... Peux plus m'en passer (au bout de deux jours...) !



Ahhhhh, tu fais un heureux en disant ça!!!
J'avais l'impression d'être le seul à trouver cette application vraiment très bien .

Sinon, rien de folichon, à part 2 applications, mais igeneration a déjà fait un billet dessus


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

Alors les applications pour lesquelles j'ai craqué :

Topple, payante, très bon jeu avec graphismes très colorés et animés, une sorte de Tetris nouvelle génération.

Tic Tac, gratuite, le classique morpion !

Crash Kart, payante, mouais, préfère largement mes consoles pour ce type de jeux.

Block Classic, payante, très beaux effets, fluide, le principe, votre balle doit détruire un mur, y'a pleins de bonus qui tombent, rapidité et agilité, beauté des couleurs, un de mes chouchous !

Fss Hockey, gratuite, le jeu addictif par excellence, un palet, un controller et que le meilleur glisse.

Ibowl, gratuite, houlà, faut faire attention à pas balancer ton IpodTouch par trop d'engouement ! Sinon, sympa mais nettement + agréable avec la Wii même si cela n'a rien à voir 

Aquaforest, gratuite, juste pour la fluidité des animations, pas d'utilité mais finalement ludique et calmante !

Qong solo, gratuite, pour les nostalgiques d'Atari Oh yeaaaaaah 

LightSaber, gratuite, inutile mais pour la fan de Star Wars que je suis, indispensable et de faire des combats avec mon fils, c'est comment dire Woooooooooooom

Et sinon, en dehors des jeux :

Stanza, très belle application pour les fous de lecture, de + en + de choix et les livres sont en plusieurs langues ! Nice ! Free !

Le NewYorkTimes, pour être au coeur de l'actu de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, free

I love my IpodTouch

R.


----------



## Makhno (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour les applis de stockage : d'après iLounge datacase s'en sortirait bien avec le gros pdf. 
Pour iProcrastinate, je crois que ce qui fait le plus peur, c'est son nom...


----------



## Exxon (24 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ahhhhh, tu fais un heureux en disant ça!!!
> J'avais l'impression d'être le seul à trouver cette application vraiment très bien .
> 
> Sinon, rien de folichon, à part 2 applications, mais igeneration a déjà fait un billet dessus


 
Moi j'utilise "To do" mais je ne sais pas si nous avons les memes besoins....
Vu le prix je testerai Tasks et vous donnerez mon opinion..


----------



## Exxon (24 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Alors les applications pour lesquelles j'ai craqué :
> 
> Topple, payante, très bon jeu avec graphismes très colorés et animés, une sorte de Tetris nouvelle génération.
> R.


 
Je me suis fait chopper en reunion entrain de jouer à Topple...trop dangereux pour moi ce jeux mais tellement bon


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> Je me suis fait chopper en reunion entrain de jouer à Topple...trop dangereux pour moi ce jeux mais tellement bon




C'est clair que tu n'as pas dû passer inaperçu 

Rha, moi je bloque au niveau 5 ! Grrr je suis à qql millimètres du niveau à atteindre et wow plus de temps chrono !! Je vais y arriver ! J'adore ce jeu :love:

R.


----------



## Exxon (24 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> C'est clair que tu n'as pas dû passer inaperçu
> 
> Rha, moi je bloque au niveau 5 ! Grrr je suis à qql millimètres du niveau à atteindre et wow plus de temps chrono !! Je vais y arriver ! J'adore ce jeu :love:
> 
> R.


 
Moi j'en suis au niveau 7 mais laisse tombé c'est hot. La base est ronde et il te file que des triangles... J'en suis à élaborer une stratégie a base de force d'appui et pendant ce temps la reunion continue....


----------



## erual (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de découvrir Discover 
que je trouve vraiment bien pour transférer puis consulter de gros pdf sur l'iPhone (avec Stanza je n'arrive pas à importer les pdf en conservant leur mise en page, alors cela devient illisible ....), il y a une petite barre de défilement qui est pratique pour les gros documents de plusieurs centaines de pages ....

cette appli permet aussi de renommer les fichiers, par exemple les photos stockées sur l'iphone 
et de communiquer avec d'autres iphones , avez-vous essayé ?
c'est en français et gratuit, je dis bravo au développeur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

erual a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de découvrir Discover
> que je trouve vraiment bien pour transférer puis consulter de gros pdf sur l'iPhone (avec Stanza je n'arrive pas à importer les pdf en conservant leur mise en page, alors cela devient illisible ....), il y a une petite barre de défilement qui est pratique pour les gros documents de plusieurs centaines de pages ....
> 
> ...



Merci pour le renseignement...

J'avoue être passer à côté, peut-être à cause de l'icône très laide

Je viens de faire 2-3 test et j'avoue être assez bluffé.

C'est très simple d'utilisation, ça fonctionne bien. Seul reproche mais d'ordre esthétique, l'interface n'est pas très funky

Si des personnes sont intéressés, je peux faire un petit topo dessus avec images à l'appuie...


----------



## erual (25 Octobre 2008)

:affraid: oui sur le plan esthétique c'est assez moche

(je me suis trompée, ce n'est pas en français mais en anglais )

si l'on renomme un fichier, attention, il faut conserver l'extension (png, jpg, pdf ...) sinon le document n'est plus reconnu


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2008)

j'ai fait une recherche et j'ai rien trouvé. On a pas évoqué cette appli apparemment. iTalk (gratuit) permet d'enregistrer du son avec son iPhone. Et, l'appli pour l'ordi (http://www.italksync.com/download/ ), gratuite également, permet de récupérer le fichier en aiff. Idéal pour enregistrer une séance. Je vais tester pour voir un peu la portée du micro et puis l'autonomie.


----------



## Makhno (26 Octobre 2008)

Au sujet de discover : 

Je viens de faire quelques tests. 

L'interface tourne en paysage. C'est sympa mais quelque chose de pas fini : les dosiers ne réagissent pas au mouvement. Seul le visionnage d'un document prend en compte le mode paysage ou portrait. On revient dans les menus : ils sont figés dans le mode où l'on regardait le doc. 

Pas testé avec un méga pdf. M'est avis qu'il doit planter, je l'ai fait planté avec je sais plus quel fichier un poil gros. 

La connexion ne marche pas dans safari chez moi (coupe au bout de quelques secondes). Impec dans firefox. 

Fichier par fichier, ça prend un peu de temps à tout mettre ce dont on a besoin mais bon... Ça le fait grave quand même. Vais attendre la version 1.0 (c'est la 0.9 là !) avant d'acheter une appli de ce genre... 

Bonne nuit ! (heureusement, on gagne une heure... Ma nuit préférée de l'année :love

Edit : deux bémols : 

L'interface ne se masque pas pendant qu'on lit un fichier. C'est gênant on dirait qu'on regarde par un petit trou... 
On ne peut pas supprimer de fichiers dans l'application...

Ah oui, aussi, c'est pas totalement gratuit : il y a un petit bandeau de pub qui se balade en haut... (je ne critique pas, j'indique...). 
A titre personnel, je préfère payer 1,5&#8364; plutôt que ça mais bon... Reçoit du fric à chaque bandeau affiché, sur la durée de vie potentielle de l'app... Pfiou... Reusement que c'est gratuit...


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mon avis est très mitigé. Ça n'est pas gratuit en effet, et je n'ai pas trouvé que l'application donnait tellement confiance... Il est vrai que la version indique 0.9 : on peut penser qu'elle est encore en développement...


----------



## Exxon (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une appli sur l'applestore (si possible gratuite) qui me permettrait de transformer mon iphone en clé usb. A savoir j'aimerai que quand je branche mon iphone en USB sur mon mac je puisse y stocker tout sortes de documents et lorsque j'arrive au bureau que je puisse les récuperer (toujours en USB et sur un pc).

Les quelques appli que j'ai pu voir (Files, air sharing..) semble fonctionner qu'en Wifi d'apres les commentaires...

Merci.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

En effet, ces logiciels ne fonctionnent qu'en Wifi, et il n'est pas possible d'avoir le comportement que tu décris. Il est possible de le faire en fait, mais après jailbreak de ton appareil...


----------



## erual (26 Octobre 2008)

sur pc je ne sais pas 
mais sur mac tu as PhoneView


----------



## nlex (26 Octobre 2008)

Juste un petit mot depuis mon iPhone pour dire que le jeu Fieldrunners déchife tout! Hyper addictif!


----------



## erual (26 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Pas testé avec un méga pdf. M'est avis qu'il doit planter, je l'ai fait planté avec je sais plus quel fichier un poil gros.



pour moi c'est la seule appli (gratuite, mais si vous en connaissez une payante plus performante merci de me l'indiquer) qui me permet de lire des docs en pdf facilement grâce à la petite barre de défilement (j'ai des documents pdf de 600 pages et + et ça ne plante pas)



> L'interface ne se masque pas pendant qu'on lit un fichier. C'est gênant on dirait qu'on regarde par un petit trou...
> On ne peut pas supprimer de fichiers dans l'application...



quand je lis un fichier, l'interface se masque, il suffit de tapoter une fois sur l'écran
on peut effacer les fichiers sur l'iphone , il suffit d'appuyer sur la flèche bleue et et une fenêtre de dialogue apparait proposant : rename, delete, move .....


----------



## Makhno (26 Octobre 2008)

erual a dit:


> pour moi c'est la seule appli (gratuite, mais si vous en connaissez une payante plus performante merci de me l'indiquer) qui me permet de lire des docs en pdf facilement grâce à la petite barre de défilement (j'ai des documents pdf de 600 pages et + et ça ne plante pas)
> 
> quand je lis un fichier, l'interface se masque, il suffit de tapoter une fois sur l'écran
> on peut effacer les fichiers sur l'iphone , il suffit d'appuyer sur la flèche bleue et et une fenêtre de dialogue apparait proposant : rename, delete, move .....



Ton pdf contient du texte... Le mien, de 6 Mo (un plan de réseau de transports en commun) fait planter le machin. 

Par ailleurs, un dossier plutôt rempli est long à s'ouvrir... 

Pour l'interface qui s'efface et le petit menu contextuel, merci !! 

Devient intéressante cette appli. Elle manque de stabilité c'est clair mais d'ici une ou deux maj...


----------



## Makhno (26 Octobre 2008)

Zut je peux plus éditer. 

je rêve que mon iphone fasse dong au démarrage... Ça existerait ça comme appli ?


----------



## twinworld (26 Octobre 2008)

erual a dit:


> sur pc je ne sais pas
> mais sur mac tu as PhoneView


non, PhoneView, ça marche pas. Il faut avoir le logiciel installé sur chaque ordi où l'on souhaite récupérer ses documents. Une clé USB n'a pas besoin de programme pour être montée et lue sur un ordi.


----------



## erual (26 Octobre 2008)

une autre appli de transferts de données : Files Lite gratuit limitée à 200 MB 
et Files 5,49 

l'interface est un peu plus esthétique que Discover (pas difficile....) quoique l'icone ne soit pas très réussie non plus
j'ai testé une BD en pdf de 18 Mo et ça n'a planté qu'au bout de 8 pages, si on lit lentement ça peut aller
Dommage pour mes gros fichiers textes, il n'y a pas de barre de défilement (pour aller directement vers les pages 300 ou 400 !)

Merci d'avance à Antoine s'il pouvait nous faire un topo sur ces 2 applis (Discover et Files)


----------



## twinworld (26 Octobre 2008)

erual a dit:


> Merci d'avance à Antoine s'il pouvait nous faire un topo sur ces 2 applis (Discover et Files)


mais ? c'est pas ce que vous venez de faire avec ces deux appli ? des topo ?


----------



## Makhno (26 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble que dans Files tu peux mettre des bookmarks. Ça peut compenser le manque de la barre de défilement... 

Je teste la version Lite tout de suite, merci de l'info !! 

(comment tu les trouves ces applis gratuites ? Tu te tapes tout l'appstore ??? )


----------



## erual (26 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Il me semble que dans Files tu peux mettre des bookmarks. Ça peut compenser le manque de la barre de défilement...
> 
> Je teste la version Lite tout de suite, merci de l'info !!
> 
> (comment tu les trouves ces applis gratuites ? Tu te tapes tout l'appstore ??? )



Il n'y a pas de marque-page dans la version lite que j'ai testée et de toutes façons, ce n'est pas le même usage qu'une barre de défilement....

(Non, pas tout je jette un coup d'oeil juste ces derniers jours sur les appli classées dans les rubriques Productivité et Utilitaires )


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Tu as une barre de défilement dans FileMagnet, et même un système "d'auto-défilement" via accéléromètre. Malheureusement dans ton cas, u ne peux pas tester sans passer à la caisse. Et il faut absolument une application sur MAC/PC...


----------



## Makhno (27 Octobre 2008)

XLmail, la raclée à Firemail... 
et gratuit lui aussi !

Permet même de taper une réponse en mode paysage !! 
D'abord ouvrir un mail. Clic sur répondre. Lancer XLmail. Pas taper de sujet. Clic envoyer. On se retrouve alors dans mail, comme si on avait tapé une réponse au mail ! Et le titre et bien Re:blablabla... 

Génial de chez génial...

EDIT (RIEN A VOIR) :
Est-ce que quelqu'un ici sait ce qu'il se passe lors d'une restauration de l'iPhone pour les applis younote et iprocrastinate machin chose ? Mon iPhone a vraiment pas kifé le changement d'heure... Je me dis qu'en mettant les choses au clair... Sauf que ces deux apps ont un contenu très important pour moi et je n'ai aps le temps ni l'envie de tout recopier... 
Tout à l'heure à 23h12 je me suis rendu compte qu'il me disait que certaines taches étaient "overdue" !! Bah oui, plus une heure, on était plus aujourd'hui... Mais l'heure est bien réglée cependant... Grrrrr

2 :
Bah pas besoin de sauvegarder younote, je viens d'être assez couillon pour la supprimer tout seul comme un grand. Je vais arrêter les dégâts pour ce soir je crois. Bonne nuit. 
Et téléchargez XLmail, vraiment de la bombe. 
Et please, est-ce que iprobidule est inclu dans la sauvegarde ? Marci


----------



## twinworld (27 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> XLmail, la raclée à Firemail...
> et gratuit lui aussi !
> 
> Permet même de taper une réponse en mode paysage !!


en lisant votre description, je ne comprenais pas bien quelle était l'utilité de l'application. Je suis allé voir sur l'iTunes Store. J'ai constaté que l'argument premier du logiciel est de saisir des mails en mode paysage (du coup, c'est un peu normal qu'il permette "même" de le faire  ). Ca ne résout pas pour autant mon interrogation : ça sert à quoi d'écrire des mails en landscape ? 

Le développeur dit "comme beaucoup d'utilisateur vous avez souvent pensé que le mode landscape offrait une saisie plus rapide et plus confortable"... ben non, j'ai jamais souvent pensé ça. Celles et ceux qui trouvent plus rapide peuvent expliquer comment ils/elles tiennent leur mobile et comment ils/elles saisissent leurs textes pour augmenter leur efficacité ?


----------



## Makhno (27 Octobre 2008)

Bah je le tiens comme une manette de console quoi et je tape avec les deux pouces. Tient bien mieux en main que en portrait, où là pour mettre les deux mains derrière c'est étroit...
Et puis les touches sont un poil plus grosses...

Et le "même de taper une réponse" c'est parce que firemail ne permet que de taper nouveau message, pas d'ajouter au mail auquel on répond et donc pas de suivre une conversation...

C'est une affaire de goût 

Et sur mes questions, quelqu'un ? 



Makhno a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un ici sait ce qu'il se passe lors d'une restauration de l'iPhone pour les applis younote et iprocrastinate machin chose ? Mon iPhone a vraiment pas kifé le changement d'heure... Je me dis qu'en mettant les choses au clair... Sauf que ces deux apps ont un contenu très important pour moi et je n'ai aps le temps ni l'envie de tout recopier...
> Tout à l'heure à 23h12 je me suis rendu compte qu'il me disait que certaines taches étaient "overdue" !! Bah oui, plus une heure, on était plus aujourd'hui... Mais l'heure est bien réglée cependant... Grrrrr
> 
> Et les notes de l'appli made in apple, sont sauvegardées ?


----------



## nicolasf (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est plus facile, ne serait-ce que parce que le clavier est plus large, dont tu fais moins d'erreurs de frappe. Et puis on tient son iPhone/iPod touch différemment et c'est plus confortable, je trouve.

Après, c'est une question de goût... Ne te sens pas obligé d'installer tout ce qui sort sur l'AppStore !

EDIT @ Makhno : normalement, tu peux restaurer sans crainte, tout a été sauvegardé et sera remise en place. Le "normalement" est d'importance puisque j'ai restauré deux fois, et j'ai tout perdu deux fois. Du coup, je n'utilise plus une application importante qui permette une sauvegarde ou synchronisation supplémentaire...

Les notes Apple doivent être sauvegardées ici, à condition que la sauvegarde et restauration passent bien.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour les fans de jeux de type 'Tower Defense", il vous faut "FieldRunners" : 
Trés bon jeu de TD
Graphiquement bien réalisé
3 niveaux de difficultés
Assez long
Bref, que du bonheur, pour un prix correct : 4&#8364; :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Petite sélection matinale:

- WritePad: Gratuit. Application de reconnaissance d'écriture. Vous écrivez avec le doigt, l'application vous le retranscris sur l'ipod. Vous pouvez ensuite envoyez votre texte par mail. 

- TOuch4:  Jeu gratuit de "4 à la suite" avec un plus joli graphisme que "FourFree"

- Tetsuki: Après s'être enregistré un compte gratuitement sur Pandanet, vous pourrez jouer un jeu de go avec des adversaires dans une interface sublime pour ce jeu sublime (mais presque incompréhensible )

- Bunny Control: Permet pour 79 centimes de contrôler votre Nabaztag préféré!


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2008)

WritePad a été évoqué sur iGeneration...

J'ai testé sans être convaincu par l'intérêt de la chose. Y en a pour qui ça marche vraiment, je veux dire qu'ils arrivent à écrire au doigt suffisamment correctement pour que l'application fonctionne ?


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> - Tetsuki: Après s'être enregistré un compte gratuitement sur Pandanet, vous pourrez jouer un jeu de go avec des adversaires dans une interface sublime pour ce jeu sublime (mais presque incompréhensible )



Yahoooooo enfin un jeu de go valable ! ! ! !


----------



## Makhno (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour Writepad je suis d'accord avec Nico... En anglais c'est cool mais ça ne vaut pas le français... Et faudrait que ça remplace tous les claviers de l'iPhone... Mais le SDK... 

Merci Nico d'ailleurs pour tes réponses  Peux pas bouler mais le cur y est... 

Et sinon, je crois qu'il y a eu une news (ou pas d'ailleurs, ou alors ailleurs) : 
Spinner en version gratuite et sa version complète à 1,59. 

En gros, c'est un labyrinthe mais vous bougez les murs, pas le point qui doit s'y déplacer... Essayez la version gratuite, ça à l'air naze décrit comme ça mais franchement, c'est bien tripant. La difficulté augmente vite et ça devient assez vite plutôt hard. Je joue peu. Pas encore fini la version gratuite qui contient il me semble une 15zaine de niveaux (j'étais au 15 mais j'ai fait nouvelle partie... Et hop, ça enlève la possibilité de reprendre où j'en étais...).


----------



## Moulick (28 Octobre 2008)

Virtual Villagers! Virtual Villagers!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Moulick a dit:


> Virtual Villagers! Virtual Villagers!



Ah ouai, là comme ça, ça donne trop envie.


----------



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2008)

Moulick a dit:


> Virtual Villagers! Virtual Villagers!


on dirait le p'tit blond dans le sketch Captain Kung-Fu des Têtes à claques...
http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/video.php?vid=46


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2008)

marche pas sur iPhone ze vidéo


----------



## Moulick (30 Octobre 2008)

très drôle la video. Sont fort ces canadien.
Bon pour Virtual Villagers je développe un peu?oui?ok.
C'est un jeu style settlers ou sim. Les graphisme sont mimi. Evoluant durant votre absence il se rapproche autant du tamagochi que du "sim"like.
Peut-être m'en lasserai-je? En tout cas pour l'instant je suis content, quand j'ai 5min je me fais une joie de démarrer le jeux pour voir où mes villagers en sont: reproduction, récolte, construction, et inventions... Bon ça reste basique mais quand même, je pense qu'on peut y passer du temps. Les choses se débloquent au fur et à mesure (nouvelles constructions, champs etc.). En revanche les mini-jeux sont, à mon goût, aussi inintéressant qu'inutiles. Voilà. On le répète à qui veut l'entendre, mais iphone et itouch deviennent (trop) de vrai consoles portables.
"il est où le dragon?"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

6 euros c'est bien cher. 


Quelqu'un a testé X-Plane 9 ?


----------



## Makhno (30 Octobre 2008)

Evernote a été mis à jour et passe en 1.4. Igénération a fait une news mais j'ai un peu envie d'en parler ici. 

Je me servais de Younote, j'ai changé... D'abord, niveau design, c'est le jour et la nuit. Faut reconnaître que younote est pas très beau... 

Mais ce qui manquait sur evernote est résolu : on peut maintenant stocker certaines notes sur l'iPhone en les mettant en "favoris"... Là ça devient vraiment chouette puisqu'on peut s'écrire une note sur l'ordi puis la transférer sur l'iPhone et l'avoir en permanence avec soi. 

Par ailleurs, je n'avais pas vu ça lorsque j'avais essayé, il y a une fonction webclip assez intéressante. Sur votre ordinateur, vous surfez et tombez sur une page oueb 'achement importante. Vous voudriez bien la sauver et la garder dans votre popoche pour montrer ça aux collègues. Bah c'est possible par le biais d'un petit lien mis dans la barre des favoris de votre navigateur  Tout est expliqué sur leur site. 
Et après une synchro, dans les favoris et hop, c'est dans la poche ! 

Je me suis copié la liste des départements français sur wikipedia comme ça. Bien pratique et pas la peine d'avoir une appli (peut-être payante) juste pour ça...



Khyu a dit:


> 6 euros c'est bien cher.
> Quelqu'un a testé X-Plane 9 ?



Je veux bien un compte rendu aussi 

J'ai lu que cette app déchirait tout mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Tout pareil à propos de Evernote. Il manquait plus que ça.
Merci pour l'astuce des pages web, très utile.

X-Plane a l'air effectivement d'être très bon. Pas envie cependant de laisser 7 euros si au final la jouabilité est médiocre.


----------



## nicolasf (30 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui, faut que je réessaie Evernote. Ayant un iPod Touch, la possibilité de conserver des notes même sans connexion Internet est essentielle...


----------



## Makhno (30 Octobre 2008)

Bah fait toi plaisir... Perso, j'ai gardé younote pour sa fonction dessin, pratique pour pondre un schéma à la co* en vitesse et sans bout de papier ni stylo...


----------



## Moulick (30 Octobre 2008)

Non 6 euros ce n'est pas cher. Ce n'est pas pong ou un jeux de téléphone portable. C'est un jeux de console, tout comme Kroll, Asphalt, x-plane etc... Il y a bon nombre d'apps à 4 ou 5 euros (je ne parle pas de jeux) qui ont dû prendre 10 fois moins de temps à concevoir et programmer, et qui, en plus, ne sont pas terribles. Pour x-plane je l'ai mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y plonger. Etant un véritable simulateur, celui-ci demande qu'on y passe du temps, et non qu'on le survole (ah ah ah). Dès que j'y ai passé plus de 2 min je vous fais un bilan.


----------



## nlex (31 Octobre 2008)

Perso je trouve que Evernote est une des meilleurs applis de l'iPhone et j'ai adopté aussi la version Mac. Ce qui est génial c'est que chacun peu imaginer sa propre utilisation : perso je m'en sert surtout pour gérer mes recettes de cuisine : ya un tas d'applis qui gèrent ça (genre Mac Gourmet) mais finalement je préfère utiliser Evernote car 1) c'est gratuit 2) si demain je me passionne pour un autre sujet le logiciel s'adaptera 3) il est très bien fait ce qui donne envie de l'utiliser (c'est simple !).

La seule chose c'est que je crois que je préférais qu'ils stockent les notes en local sur l'iphone et qu'il se synchronise plutot que d'aller chercher les notes sur le web ce qui n'est pas instantané.

Dans le genre sympa, personne n'utilise InstaPaper ?


----------



## Makhno (31 Octobre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> La seule chose c'est que je crois que je préférais qu'ils stockent les notes en local sur l'iphone et qu'il se synchronise plutot que d'aller chercher les notes sur le web ce qui n'est pas instantané.
> 
> Dans le genre sympa, personne n'utilise InstaPaper ?



Maintenant tu as le stockage 

Pour Instapaper, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'envie de le télécharger : je ne sais jamais à l'avance sur quelle page je vais surfer !! :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (31 Octobre 2008)

Instapaper est très utile (ça permet de sauvegarder une page pour la lire plus tard hors connexion, pas de prévoir ce que tu veux regarder) mais depuis le partage entre une version pro payante et une version gratuite, l'intérêt a baissé, en tout cas pour la gratuite. En effet, la version gratuite ne sauvegarde qu'une version texte des pages et du coup, c'est souvent peu pratique. 

Je préfère la solution imprimer une page en PDF sur mon mac et stockage sur iPhone avec un des nombreux logiciels faisant ça...


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tout pareil à propos de Evernote. Il manquait plus que ça.
> Merci pour l'astuce des pages web, très utile.
> 
> X-Plane a l'air effectivement d'être très bon. Pas envie cependant de laisser 7 euros si au final la jouabilité est médiocre.


X plane est vraiment très bien.

beaucoup plus simple que la version complète sur ordinateur bien sûr (4 avions seulement, un paysage assez monotone), mais c'est très bien fait et on manipule l'iPOD comme un manche à balai.







D'autres copies d'écran ici

Ce qui est très intéressant aussi c'est d'aller lire sur le site d'X-plane l'histoire de ce développement.... ou comment X-plane a été porté en 10 jours sur iPod pour éventuellement être présenté par Steve Jobs lors d'un KeyNote


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> X plane est vraiment très bien.
> 
> beaucoup plus simple que la version complète sur ordinateur bien sûr (4 avions seulement, un paysage assez monotone), mais c'est très bien fait et on manipule l'iPOD comme un manche à balai.
> 
> ...



Donc, d'après toi, ça vaut son prix ? 
Merci


----------



## Makhno (31 Octobre 2008)

Ça fait envie quand même... Je connais pas la version sur mac, j'avais juste lu ici ou là que c'était un des meilleurs simulateurs. 

Merci du test r e m y !!

7&#8364;99...


----------



## divoli (31 Octobre 2008)

Google Earth (gratuit), que je trouve très impressionnant.

Désolé s'il a déjà été évoqué.


----------



## Makhno (31 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Google Earth (gratuit), que je trouve très impressionnant.
> 
> Désolé s'il a déjà été évoqué.



Pas sûr qu'on en ai parlé... Et c'est clair que la gestion de l'orientation avec les accéléromètres est énorme... Allez voir dans les alpes si c'est pas déjà (après avoir activé l'option reliefs dans les options)... Assez terrible... On peut zoomer et le geste ad hoc et tourner aussi comme pour tourner une photo sur un trackpad multitouch...


----------



## naas (31 Octobre 2008)

par contre le viseur fait un peu cheap.


----------



## Makhno (31 Octobre 2008)

De quel viseur tu veux parler ? :mouais:

Je propose sinon : 

Maze Finger, gratuit : 
Un jeu assez addictif une fois qu'on maîtrise un peu... En gros, il faut suivre un couloir avec son doigt. Le principe est imaginaire : lorsque le doigt est posé sur l'écran, il fait contact avec deux bornes d'électricité sur les bords de l'écran. Cette électricité permet de casser le couloir ou il faut avancer. Et le niveau d'électricité diminue, il faut donc aller vite... 
La capture sur l'appstore parle d'elle-même en fait, la flemme de la copier ici... 
PS : tient, c'est le jeu gratuit 1er du top... 


iBall3D, gratuit : 
Un jeu de labyrinthe avec un mode 3D. Non activé par défaut, il faut cliquer sur la petite loupe en haut à gauche pour passer en 3D. Le premier niveau ressemble à labyrinth le plus connu. Mais par la suite, deux autres niveaux assez sympas. 
3 niveaux en tout, à recommencer une fois ensuite en contre la montre puis dans un mode que je n'ai pas encore pu découvrir... Le niveau 3 franchement est balèze... C'est celui qu'on voit sur le premier screen de l'appstore, un ballon de basket, un terrain avec des reliefs (monter sur la route oblige à beaucoup pencher l'iPhone mais ensuite le ballon prend de la vitesse), des bords sans parois et de l'eau à la clé...


----------



## I-nino75 (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une application du genre le jeu du monopoly sur ipod touch ou iphone.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2008)

le viseur de google earth est crénelé


----------



## Makhno (1 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> le viseur de google earth est crénelé



Tu parles du viseur qui te géolocalise ? J'ai po ça moi... Pas de gps dans le V1... 

Sinon, 
xCube Lite, gratuit : 
Version gratuite de xCube (159)
Un Rubik's Cube sur votre iPhone. Seulement 2x2x2 en version gratuite. 
C'est pas mal fait je trouve. Et le 2x2 est pas si facile que ça. Je connais la version classique du cube, 3x3x3, le 2x2 est déroutant...


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2008)

je n'ai qu'un iPod et pourtant j'ai bien le cerclé crénelé de geolocalisation sur googleEarth... Et la localisation fonctionne de la même façon qu'avec Plans. C'est la borne WiFi à laquelle mon iPod est connectee qui est positionnée (sa position étant connue de Google grâce à leurs petites voitures qui sillonent les rues des grandes villes pour noter les coordonnees de toutes les bornes détectées...)







(A gauche GoogleEarth, à droite Plans. La flèche rouge indique mon immeuble)


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2008)

merci rémy


----------



## Makhno (1 Novembre 2008)

Je ne pensais pas que l'on pouvait se faire localiser par le wifi... Je viens d'essayer... Ça marche avec à peut près la même précision que pour toi... 

Savais po que gougueule passait en voiture pour repérer ma box...


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2008)

et oui...et quand on y pense ça fout la trouille de savoir qu'on peut ainsi être localisé à tout instant dès que son iPod ou iPhone se connecte à un point d'accès WiFi!


----------



## Cathaari (1 Novembre 2008)

Moi je préfère me dire que c'est une assurance si je me fais taxer mon Iphone!


----------



## nicolasf (1 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que la question a déjà été évoquée ici mais sinon j'inaugure le sujet : pour utiliser votre espace iDisk depuis votre iPhone ou iPod touch, il commence à y avoir des solutions intéressantes et notamment MobileFiles évoqué aujourd'hui par iGeneration...

Ça n'est pas parfait mais gratuit. À essayer si cette fonction est importante pour vous...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je crois que la question a déjà été évoquée ici mais sinon j'inaugure le sujet : pour utiliser votre espace iDisk depuis votre iPhone ou iPod touch, il commence à y avoir des solutions intéressantes et notamment MobileFiles évoqué aujourd'hui par iGeneration...
> 
> Ça n'est pas parfait mais gratuit. À essayer si cette fonction est importante pour vous...



Il y a également le très bon A.I Disk.
Il est assez cher, 6, mais il rend de très bon service et permet pas seulement d'avoir accès à l'idisk mais également à d'autres espaces de stockage...


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2008)

sais tu si avec AI Disk on peut transferer une photo présente sur l'ipod vers l'iDisk?


----------



## nicolasf (1 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il y a également le très bon A.I Disk.
> Il est assez cher, 6, mais il rend de très bon service et permet pas seulement d'avoir accès à l'idisk mais également à d'autres espaces de stockage...



Le prix reste un frein à mes yeux, puisque ça n'est pas une fonction indispensable...

Mais la question de remy est intéressante. Si c'est le cas, le prix pourrait alors être justifié...


----------



## pim (1 Novembre 2008)

I-nino75 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une application du genre le jeu du monopoly sur ipod touch ou iphone.
> 
> Merci beaucoup.



Bonsoir,

Pas encore de Monopoly sur iPhone, mais n'oublions pas que l'AppStore n'a pas encore 6 mois, donc il faut donner le temps à ceux qui ont les droits sur le jeu de se réveiller ! 

En revanche, le jeu existe pour iPod classic ou nano (3G ou 4G), et il est très bien réalisé, malgré la petite taille de l'écran - je le recommande, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas d'iPhone ou d'iPod touch :

Monopoly pour iPod


----------



## Ordha (3 Novembre 2008)

pim a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pas encore de Monopoly sur iPhone, mais n'oublions pas que l'AppStore n'a pas encore 6 mois, donc il faut donner le temps à ceux qui ont les droits sur le jeu de se réveiller !



Apparemment, c'est déjà prévu depuis juillet...


----------



## Makhno (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu passer l'info : 

Un site recense les variations de prix sur l'appstore... Bien pratique pour repérer par exemple les applis devenues gratuites temporairement pour remonter dans les tops ou pour une fête quelconque... 

Voilà le lien pour voir les applis devenues gratuites
Le lien pour toutes les baisses de prix, gratuité ou pas

Et même comment voir les hausses de prix

Ceci dit je vous prends peut-être pour des nouilles ou des bananes, il suffit de jouer avec les filtres de recherche... 

Source iphon.fr

EDIT : je suis déçu... pas mal de liens pointent des apps qui ne sont pas sur le store français... On doit pouvoir utiliser ces liens en passant d'abord itunes sur le store US mais on ne pourra pas les télécharger...


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2008)

Même sur le store US, certains liens ne pointent pas vers des pages existantes. Dommage


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Discussion copiée dans la section iPod puisqu'elle concerne autant l'iPhone que l'iPod Touch.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Désolé, mais je comprends pas tout :rose:
Il y a 2 fils avec le même titre mais pas avec les mêmes postes!!

Voir le fil en question ----->

Désolé si j'ai zappé un truc ou si je suis trop hs 




Corrigé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

La suite, par là !


----------

